# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Տասը Պատվիրանները

## Pantera

Արդյոք ինչքանով ենք կարողանում հետևել Աստծո այս Տասը Պատվիրաններին?
Եկեք խոսենք դրանց մասին ու քննարկենք, փորձենք մեկնաբանել այդ պատվիրանները:

----------


## Սահակ

Քո կցված նկարում վերջին պատվիրանը անավարտ է գրված։ Ահա այն ամբողջական կերպով՝
«Ո՛չ քո մերձաւորի տան, ո՛չ նրա ագարակի վրայ աչք մի՛ ունեցիր։ Ո՛չ քո մերձաւորի կնոջ վրայ, ո՛չ նրա ծառայի վրայ, ո՛չ նրա աղախնու վրայ, ո՛չ նրա եզան վրայ, ո՛չ նրա էշի վրայ, ո՛չ նրա անասունի վրայ, ո՛չ այն ամենի վրայ, ինչ քո մերձաւորինն է, աչք մի՛ ունեցիր»։

----------


## Artgeo

10 չի ստացվում իմ մոտ, ոնց ուզումա հաշվեմ, կամ 9 կամ 12  :Xeloq:

----------


## Pantera

> Քո կցված նկարում վերջին պատվիրանը անավարտ է գրված։ Ահա այն ամբողջական կերպով՝
> «Ո՛չ քո մերձաւորի տան, ո՛չ նրա ագարակի վրայ աչք մի՛ ունեցիր։ Ո՛չ քո մերձաւորի կնոջ վրայ, ո՛չ նրա ծառայի վրայ, ո՛չ նրա աղախնու վրայ, ո՛չ նրա եզան վրայ, ո՛չ նրա էշի վրայ, ո՛չ նրա անասունի վրայ, ո՛չ այն ամենի վրայ, ինչ քո մերձաւորինն է, աչք մի՛ ունեցիր»։


Սահակ ջան, կարծում եմ ուշադիր չես եղել: 
Հենց ամենա վերջին պատվիրանը դա է  :Smile:  

ջանշ ես վոնց հաշվում եմ՝ ինձ մոտ 10 պատվիրան է ստացվում  :Smile:  

Իսկ էս իմ կցված պատվիրաններն ուր կորան, ինչու չեն երևում?  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> ջանշ ես վոնց հաշվում եմ՝ ինձ մոտ 10 պատվիրան է ստացվում 
>  Իսկ էս իմ կցված պատվիրաններն ուր կորան, ինչու չեն երևում?


Չի ստացվում  :Xeloq:  տեքստով ու համարներով չես գրի՞

Տեղումա, վրան սեղմի կերևա  :Wink:

----------


## Pantera

> Չի ստացվում  տեքստով ու համարներով չես գրի՞
> 
> Տեղումա, վրան սեղմի կերևա


Կարդա կապույտով նշվացներս  :Wink:  

Սկզբում ոչինչ չէր էլ երևում, որ սեղմեի, իսկ հիմա՝ արդեն երևում է:
Աչքիս, իմ էսքան հեռու գտնվելուց է  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

Ինձ ոչ ոք Եգիպտոսից չի հանել բերել  :Shok: ՉունեմԿուռք էլ չունեմ  :Ok: Դե մեկ-մեկ պատահումա, չնայած ամբողջությամբ չեմ հասկանում սրա իմաստըՎերջը կիրակինա թե՞ շաբաթ  :Think:  Սենց թե նենց մեկա, երկու օրն էլ ստիպված գործ եմ անելուԴե հորն ու մորը հարգելը դա առանց որևէ պատվիրանիաՉեմ կարող սպանելՇնանալը չգիտեմ ինչաՉեմ գողանում :LOL:  Չեմ էլ ճանաչում հարևաններիս  :Wink:  Էն մի հարևանիս կինը սիրունա, ամեն առավոտ տենում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հազիվ մի 3 հատին հետևեմ:

----------


## Pantera

> Ինձ ոչ ոք Եգիպտոսից չի հանել բերել ՉունեմԿուռք էլ չունեմ Դե մեկ-մեկ պատահումա, չնայած ամբողջությամբ չեմ հասկանում սրա իմաստըՎերջը կիրակինա թե՞ շաբաթ  Սենց թե նենց մեկա, երկու օրն էլ ստիպված գործ եմ անելուԴե հորն ու մորը հարգելը դա առանց որևէ պատվիրանիաՉեմ կարող սպանելՇնանալը չգիտեմ ինչաՉեմ գողանում Չեմ էլ ճանաչում հարևաններիս  Էն մի հարևանիս կինը սիրունա, ամեն առավոտ տենում եմ



Ճիշտն ասած՝ ավելի մեծ սպասումներ ունեի քո պատասխանից   :Cry:  

1. Առաջին պատվիրանը Եգիպտոսի մասին չէր, այլ՝  բազմաստվածության մասին էր:
2. Կուռք կարող է հանդիսանալ նաև թանկարժեք իրերն ու նման գայթակղություններին գերի լինելը:
3. Իմաստը հենց այն է, ինչ գրված է՝ զուր տեղը Աստծո անունն արտասանելն է /երդվելը, Աստծուն վկա կանչելը և այլն/:
4. Խոսվում է 7րդ օրվա մասին, որը պետք է նվիրել Աստծուն /եկեղեցի, քարոզչություններ, պատվիրանների կենտրոնացում.../:
5. Ծնողների հարգանքը՝ նրանց միշտ հնազանդվելու, լսելու, չվիրավորելու... մեջ է:
6. Սպանելը չի վերաբերվում միայն ֆիզիկականին, կարելի է սպանել մարդու հոգին, զգացմունքները... /անպատվել, արհամարհել, ճնշել հոգին.../:
7. Շնանալ - պղծություն, ագահություն, պոռնկություն, լեզվարձակություն............ 
8. Գողանալ կարելի է, նաև միտք, գաղափար, խոսք...
9, 10.  Խոսքը ոչ միայն հարևանների մասին է, այլ՝ մեզ շրջապատող բոլորի:

Ինքս էլ՝ չեմ կարծում, որ կարողանում եմ պահպանել սրանցից գոնե մի 3ը  :Cry:

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2011), emo (27.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ բոլոր պատվիրաններին անհնար է հետևել առանց Հիսուսի: Եթե հնարավոր լիներ, Հիսուսը չէր գա: 
Նա մեզ երկու կարևոր պատվիրան տվեց, որոնց հետևելով մենք հետևում ենք բոլոր տասին:
Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն բոլոր սրտիցդ, և բոլոր անձիցդ, և բոլոր մտքիցդ, և բոլոր զորությունիցդ:
Սիրիր քո ընկերին քո անձի նման:
Ես հենց սրանց եմ փորձում հետևել:  :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009), հովարս (21.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես չեմ կարող ասել,որ ամբողջովին հետևում եմ պատվիրաններին,բայց համենայն դեպս փորձում եմ հետևել:

----------


## GEV85

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ բոլոր պատվիրաններին անհնար է հետևել առանց Հիսուսի: Եթե հնարավոր լիներ, Հիսուսը չէր գա: 
> Նա մեզ երկու կարևոր պատվիրան տվեց, որոնց հետևելով մենք հետևում ենք բոլոր տասին:
> Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն բոլոր սրտիցդ, և բոլոր անձիցդ, և բոլոր մտքիցդ, և բոլոր զորությունիցդ:
> Սիրիր քո ընկերին քո անձի նման:
> Ես հենց սրանց եմ փորձում հետևել:


Ես քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, որ Հիսուսը երկիր եկավ ու ապացուցեց որ պատվիրանները պահել հնարավոր է… Ես ինքս փորձում եմ պահել պատվիրանները և իմ մեջ փոխել այն ամենը, ինչ դուր չի գալիս Մեր Տեր Աստծուն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս ես մի խնդրի առաջ կանգնեցի: Շատերը կարծում էին, թե քրիստոնեությունը պատվիրաններ պահելն է: Ես մեծ դժվարությամբ նրանց բացատրեցի, որ իրականում քրիստոնեությունը Հովհ. 3:16-ն է (իմ ստորագրությունը): Իսկ պատվիրանները պահելը հենց դրանից է բխում: Ի դեպ, մի հայտնի քարոզիչ ասել է. «Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն բոլոր սրտիցդ, և բոլոր անձիցդ, և բոլոր մտքիցդ, և բոլոր զորությունիցդ, սիրիր քո ընկերին քո անձի նման և արա ինչ ուզում ես»: Եթե խորանանք, կհասկանանք, որ այս երկու պատվիրանները պահելով ու անելով այն, ինչ ուզում ենք, էլի մնացած տասն էլ պահած կլինենք:

----------


## GEV85

> Վերջերս ես մի խնդրի առաջ կանգնեցի: Շատերը կարծում էին, թե քրիստոնեությունը պատվիրաններ պահելն է: Ես մեծ դժվարությամբ նրանց բացատրեցի, որ իրականում քրիստոնեությունը Հովհ. 3:16-ն է (իմ ստորագրությունը): Իսկ պատվիրանները պահելը հենց դրանից է բխում: Ի դեպ, մի հայտնի քարոզիչ ասել է. «Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն բոլոր սրտիցդ, և բոլոր անձիցդ, և բոլոր մտքիցդ, և բոլոր զորությունիցդ, սիրիր քո ընկերին քո անձի նման և արա ինչ ուզում ես»: Եթե խորանանք, կհասկանանք, որ այս երկու պատվիրանները պահելով ու անելով այն, ինչ ուզում ենք, էլի մնացած տասն էլ պահած կլինենք:


Իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեությունը Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին քո սրտում ընդունելն է, նրան հավատալն է՝ հավատալ որ նա ծնվեց, առանց որևէ մեղքի երեսուներեք տարի ապրեց, խաչվեց, մահացավ և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ դրանով իսկ հաղթեց մահին և չարին, նա եկավ որ մենք ազատվենք մեղքերից և հավիտենական կյանք ունենանք

----------

Արծիվ (31.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ եմ նույնը կարծում  :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (31.10.2012)

----------


## GEV85

Հայտնեմ բոլոր նրանց որոնք չգիտեն՝ տաս պատվիրանները դա Մովսեսի ուղտն է Տեր Աստծո հետ, որոնք պահպանելով դեռ Քրիստոնյա չես :Hands Up:

----------


## dzyan_katil

> Վերջերս ես մի խնդրի առաջ կանգնեցի: Շատերը կարծում էին, թե քրիստոնեությունը պատվիրաններ պահելն է: Ես մեծ դժվարությամբ նրանց բացատրեցի, որ իրականում քրիստոնեությունը Հովհ. 3:16-ն է (իմ ստորագրությունը): Իսկ պատվիրանները պահելը հենց դրանից է բխում: Ի դեպ, մի հայտնի քարոզիչ ասել է. «Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն բոլոր սրտիցդ, և բոլոր անձիցդ, և բոլոր մտքիցդ, և բոլոր զորությունիցդ, սիրիր քո ընկերին քո անձի նման և արա ինչ ուզում ես»: Եթե խորանանք, կհասկանանք, որ այս երկու պատվիրանները պահելով ու անելով այն, ինչ ուզում ենք, էլի մնացած տասն էլ պահած կլինենք:


չեմ կառծում թե դու ճիշտ ես, քանզի եթե այդպես լիներ Աստված միանգամից  երկու պատվիրան կստեղծեր....Ինչպես նաև այդ պատվիրաները մենակ պահելով ամեն ինչ չես կարող անել, մարդ պետք է Աստվածավախ  լինի......

----------


## dzyan_katil

> Իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեությունը Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին քո սրտում ընդունելն է, նրան հավատալն է՝ հավատալ որ նա ծնվեց, առանց որևէ մեղքի երեսուներեք տարի ապրեց, խաչվեց, մահացավ և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ դրանով իսկ հաղթեց մահին և չարին, նա եկավ որ մենք ազատվենք մեղքերից և հավիտենական կյանք ունենանք


 ԱՄԵՆ,Քրիստոնեությունը նաև Աստվածավախությունն է, քանզի եթե չունես Աստծո վախ ապա լիարժեք քռիստոնյա չես, Քրիստոնեությունը Քրիստոսին ու Նրա ուսմունքներին հետևելն է.... :Love:

----------


## Վազգեն

> ԱՄԵՆ,Քրիստոնեությունը նաև Աստվածավախությունն է, քանզի եթե չունես Աստծո վախ ապա լիարժեք քռիստոնյա չես, Քրիստոնեությունը Քրիստոսին ու Նրա ուսմունքներին հետևելն է....


Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար շատ տարօրինակ է հնչում Աստվածավախության մասին պնդումդ։
Ըստ իս, երբ մարդ իր մեջ վախ ունի աստծուց, ես դրա դրդապատճառը տեսնում եմ միայն մարդու էգոիստության մեջ (գիտակցորեն կամ ենթագիտակցորեն)։  Պատվիրաններին հետևելը պետք է լինի կամ հավատից ելնելով, կամ էլ աստծո նկատմաբ սիրուց դրդված, ոչ թե վախից։
 Մի անգամ էլ կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչ նկատի ունես աստվածավախություն ասելով և ինչու ես ասում, որ իսկական քրիստոնյան պետք է նաև աստվածավախ լինի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար շատ տարօրինակ է հնչում Աստվածավախության մասին պնդումդ։
> Ըստ իս, երբ մարդ իր մեջ վախ ունի աստծուց, ես դրա դրդապատճառը տեսնում եմ միայն մարդու էգոիստության մեջ (գիտակցորեն կամ ենթագիտակցորեն)։  Պատվիրաններին հետևելը պետք է լինի կամ հավատից ելնելով, կամ էլ աստծո նկատմաբ սիրուց դրդված, ոչ թե վախից։
>  Մի անգամ էլ կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչ նկատի ունես աստվածավախություն ասելով և ինչու ես ասում, որ իսկական քրիստոնյան պետք է նաև աստվածավախ լինի։


Համաձայն եմ, ես էլ չեմ ընդունում այդ վախի պահը: Իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի արժեք չունի այն արարքը (որքան էլ որ այն վեհանձն լինի), որի դրդապատճառը պարզապես վախն է:  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Uluana-ի ու Վազգենի հետ:

----------


## GEV85

> Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար շատ տարօրինակ է հնչում Աստվածավախության մասին պնդումդ։
> Ըստ իս, երբ մարդ իր մեջ վախ ունի աստծուց, ես դրա դրդապատճառը տեսնում եմ միայն մարդու էգոիստության մեջ (գիտակցորեն կամ ենթագիտակցորեն)։  Պատվիրաններին հետևելը պետք է լինի կամ հավատից ելնելով, կամ էլ աստծո նկատմաբ սիրուց դրդված, ոչ թե վախից։
>  Մի անգամ էլ կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչ նկատի ունես աստվածավախություն ասելով և ինչու ես ասում, որ իսկական քրիստոնյան պետք է նաև աստվածավախ լինի։


Աստվածավախություն ասելով նա նկատի է ունեցել ոչ թե բառացի ահ ու սարսափ ապրել, այլ բիբլիական աստվածավախությունը, որն իրենից ներկայացնում է Աստծո օրենքներով ու կարգերով դաստիարակվելը :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աստվածավախություն ասելով նա նկատի է ունեցել ոչ թե բառացի ահ ու սարսափ ապրել, այլ բիբլիական աստվածավախությունը, որն իրենից ներկայացնում է Աստծո օրենքներով ու կարգերով դաստիարակվելը


Ուրեմն այդ բառը պարզապես սխալ է ընտրված, որովհետև չի արտահայտում քո նշած իմաստը:  :Wink:

----------


## GEV85

> Ուրեմն այդ բառը պարզապես սխալ է ընտրված, որովհետև չի արտահայտում քո նշած իմաստը:


Uluana Ջան այդ բառը սխալ չէ ընտրված, աստվածաշնչում Աստծուն սրող ու հարգող, նրա պատվիրաններին հետևող մարդում անվանում են աստվածավախ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Uluana Ջան այդ բառը սխալ չէ ընտրված, աստվածաշնչում Աստծուն սրող ու հարգող, նրա պատվիրաններին հետևող մարդում անվանում են աստվածավախ


Եվ շատ իզուր են այդպես անվանում: 
 Կներես, բայց, ըստ իս, դա նույն բանն է, ինչ իր մորն ու հորը սիրող ու հարգող մարդուն էլ անվանեն մայրավախ կամ հայրավախ: Ամեն դեպքում, «վախ» բառն այստեղ ընդհանրապես տեղին չէ:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2012)

----------


## GEV85

> Եվ շատ իզուր են այդպես անվանում: 
>  Կներես, բայց, ըստ իս, դա նույն բանն է, ինչ իր մորն ու հորը սիրող ու հարգող մարդուն էլ անվանեն մայրավախ կամ հայրավախ: Ամեն դեպքում, «վախ» բառն այստեղ ընդհանրապես տեղին չէ:


Օրինակդ շատ տեղին էր, բայց հնում երևի մեր պես չեին մտածում, կամ էլ այդ երևույթի համար ավելի համապատասխան անուն չեն գտել

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օրինակդ շատ տեղին էր, բայց հնում երևի մեր պես չեին մտածում, կամ էլ այդ երևույթի համար ավելի համապատասխան անուն չեն գտել


Բա իմ ասածն էլ դա է, էլի։  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Նույնիսկ ասված էլ ա, որ պետք ա մարդը ծնողներից էլ վախենա:

----------


## Kristin

> Նույնիսկ ասված էլ ա, որ պետք ա մարդը ծնողներից էլ վախենա:


Հա. պատկերացրու. որ կան մարդիկ որոնք Աստծուն էլ չեն հարգում

----------


## Kristin

10-ը պատվիրանները մարդը պետք է պահի .. առանց դրա նա կլինի մի զզվելի աղբանոց 
ինձ դուր են գալիս .օրինակ՝ սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով. քո ամբողջ հոգով ու էությումբ :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> 10-ը պատվիրանները մարդը պետք է պահի .. առանց դրա նա կլինի մի զզվելի աղբանոց 
> ինձ դուր են գալիս .օրինակ՝ սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով. քո ամբողջ հոգով ու էությումբ


Իմ կարծիքով ահնար է պահել այդ տասը պատվիրանները... իսկ քո օրինակն այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ... քանի որ մնացածը դրանից օգտակար են...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նույնիսկ ասված էլ ա, որ պետք ա մարդը ծնողներից էլ վախենա:


Եթե Ատվածաշնչում իրոք այդպիսի բան կա գրված, ապա կամ սխալ թարգմանության, կամ էլ աղավաղման հետևանք է, որովհետև սերն ու վախը լրիվ անհամատեղելի զգացումներ են։ 
Միայն ցավակցել կարելի է այն մարդուն, ով իր ծնողներից վախենում է, ոչ թե սիրում ու հարգում։ Ադպիսի երեխաներն են, որ մեծանալով՝ չարիք են դառնում ամբողջ աշխարհի գլխին, որովհետև փոքր ժամանակ եթե ինչ-որ վատ բաներ չեն արել, ապա ոչ թե դրանց վատ լինելը  գիտակցելուց չեն արել, այլ ծնողների վախից... Իսկ երբ վախն արդեն չկա... նույնիսկ սարսափելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչերի ընդունակ կլինի այդպիսի մարդը...  :Shok:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստվածաշնչում ծնողներից վախենալու մասին որևէ բան չեմ տեսել (ասվում է հարգի՛ր քո հորն ու մորը), բայց վախն ու սերն այնքան էլ անհամատեղելի չեն: Վախն էլ, սերն էլ պարզ հույզեր են: Դրանց միաձուլումն առաջացնում է բարդ հույզ՝ վախ+սեր=ենթարկվելիություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով ահնար է պահել այդ տասը պատվիրանները... իսկ քո օրինակն այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ... քանի որ մնացածը դրանից օգտակար են...


Հնարավոր է Հիսուսի միջոցով:
Հարուստ երիտասարդի պատմությունը հիշեցի, որը պահում էր միայն այն պատվիրանները, որոնք Աստծո հետ կապ չունեին, հետևաբար հավիտենական կյանք չէր ժառանգելու:
Ի դեպ, Հիսուսը Նոր Կտակարանում ընդամենը երկու պատվիրան տվեց, որոնցից մեկը հենց Kristin-ի նշածն է, իսկ մյուսը՝ «Սիրի՛ր ընկերոջդ քո անձի պես»: Այս երկուսը ներառում են բոլոր տասը պատվիրանները:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Հնարավոր է Հիսուսի միջոցով:
> Հարուստ երիտասարդի պատմությունը հիշեցի, որը պահում էր միայն այն պատվիրանները, որոնք Աստծո հետ կապ չունեին, հետևաբար հավիտենական կյանք չէր ժառանգելու:
> Ի դեպ, Հիսուսը Նոր Կտակարանում ընդամենը երկու պատվիրան տվեց, որոնցից մեկը հենց Kristin-ի նշածն է, իսկ մյուսը՝ «Սիրի՛ր ընկերոջդ քո անձի պես»: Այս երկուսը ներառում են բոլոր տասը պատվիրանները:


Չեմ կարծում, որ դրանք ներառում են մնացածը.... Իմ կարծիքով ոչ ոքի պետք չի սիրել քո անձից առավել... ես սա ասում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ եսասեր եմ, այլ նրա համար, որ այդպես ճիշտ եմ գտնում ու ավելի շուտ ինքնասիրությունից է դա բխում... 
Օրինակ "մի՛ գողացիր" պատվիրանը դրանց մեջ ո՞նց ա մտնում... ասենք... հա, եթե քո ընկերոջը քո անձի պես սիրում ես, իրանից չես գողանա... իսկ եթե մեկին չես սիրում, կարող ես իրանից գողանա՞լ...
Հետո... իմ կարծիքով, եթե մարդն ընդունակ է գողության, ոչ մի պատվիրան էլ նրան հետ չի պահի...  ես պատվիրաններով չեմ առաջնորդվում, բայց հաստատ ո՛չ կսպանեմ, ո՛չ կգողանամ, ո՛չ էլ կխախտեմ պատվիրաններից շատերը, բայց դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ պատվիրանները թույլ չեն տալիս... այլ քանի որ գիտակցությունս թույլ չի տալիս...
Այս աշխարհում ամենից շատ ես ինձ եմ հավատում ու վստահում... հույսս ուրիշի վրա չեմ դնում, այդ թվում նաև "Աստծո"...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես հույսս Աստծո վրա եմ դնում, դրա համար ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունեմ, դժվարությունները չափից դուրս հեշտ եմ հաղթահարում, դատարկություն երբեք չեմ զգում:
Ինչ վերաբերում է «Մի՛ գողացիր» պատվիրանին, ապա եթե Աստծուն սիրես, բնականաբար չես ուզենա գողանալ:
Սրանք մի քիչ բարդ հարցեր են: Հասկանալու համար նախ պետք է ցանկություն ունենալ:

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Kristin

> Իմ կարծիքով ահնար է պահել այդ տասը պատվիրանները... իսկ քո օրինակն այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ... քանի որ մնացածը դրանից օգտակար են...


եթե մեկին չսիրես ոնց՞ կարող ես նրա ասածները պահել   :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Աստվածաշնչում ծնողներից վախենալու մասին որևէ բան չեմ տեսել (ասվում է հարգի՛ր քո հորն ու մորը), բայց վախն ու սերն այնքան էլ անհամատեղելի չեն:


էսա էսօր կնայեմ, վաղը կգրեմ որտեղ ա գրած:

----------


## Աբելյան

ԳԻՐՔ ՂԵՒՏԱՑՒՈՑ 
Գլուխ ԺԹ 3:





> Միայն ցավակցել կարելի է այն մարդուն, ով իր ծնողներից վախենում է, ոչ թե սիրում ու հարգում։ Ադպիսի երեխաներն են, որ մեծանալով՝ չարիք են դառնում ամբողջ աշխարհի գլխին, որովհետև փոքր ժամանակ եթե ինչ-որ վատ բաներ չեն արել, ապա ոչ թե դրանց վատ լինելը  գիտակցելուց չեն արել, այլ ծնողների վախից... Իսկ երբ վախն արդեն չկա... նույնիսկ սարսափելի է պատկերացնել, թե ինչերի ընդունակ կլինի այդպիսի մարդը...


Երևի դրա համար էլ հրեաները տենց ազգ են դառել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող իւրաքանչիւրդ ակնածի իր հօրից ու իր մօրից։


Երկու տարբեր թարգմանություններում նայեցի: Մեկում (ի դեպ, այս մեկը ես նախընտրում եմ մյուսներից) վերևինն էր գրված: Ակնածել չի նշանակում վախենալ:

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երկու տարբեր թարգմանություններում նայեցի: Մեկում (ի դեպ, այս մեկը ես նախընտրում եմ մյուսներից) վերևինն էր գրված: Ակնածել չի նշանակում վախենալ:


Հա, ակնածանքը ավելի շուտ հարգանքն է, քան վախը, բայց վախի փոքրիկ տոկոսով։  :Tongue:

----------


## Վազգեն

> Երկու տարբեր թարգմանություններում նայեցի: Մեկում (ի դեպ, այս մեկը ես նախընտրում եմ մյուսներից) վերևինն էր գրված: Ակնածել չի նշանակում վախենալ:


  Հետաքրքիր է, անգլերեն բացատրական բառարաններում նայեցի «god-fearing» բառի բացատրությունը, որը կազմված է «աստված» և «վախ» բառերից: Այնտեղ այդ բառը մեկնաբանում են որպես «հարգանք կամ նվիրվածություն դեպի աստված»: Բացատրություններում ընդհանրապես չէր նշվում «վախ» բառը:  :Think:  
  Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ աստվածավախ լինելը վախի զգացմունք ունենալու հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքրում։ Չգիտեմ ինչ որ մեկը հարցրել է թե չէ, բայց թռուցիկ նայեցի ոնց որ չկար։ Այս հարցը առաջացավ բանակում ու այդպես էլ երկար մտածելուց հետո որոշեցի մի օր եկեղեցում հոգևորականներից մեկին ուղղեմ հարցս։ Եկեղեցում չհայտնվեցի, բայց ձեզ ուղղեմ հարցս։ Ուրեմն պատվիրաններից մեկն հետևյալն է. մի՛ սպանիր։ Բայց ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է մեր հայ եկեղեցին պարսիկների, թուրքերի և այլ ազգերի հետ պատերազմների ժամանակ զորքին քաջալերել է, օրհնել է: Փաստորեն ակամայից օրհնել է այն մարդկանց ովքեր գնում էին ուրիշ մարդկանց սպանելու: Փաստացի սպանելը դառնում է սուրբ գործ: (Խոսքս չի գնում միջնադարյան կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու կազմակերպած խաչակրաց արշավանքների ու ինկվիզիցիայի մասին, այլ մեր եկեղեցու մասին): Ստացվում է հակասություն մի կողմից պատվիրանը չխախտես քեզ, քո ընտանիքի անդամներին, քո ազգին կոչնչացնեն, մյուս կողմից էլ պիտի պատվիրանը խախտես: 

Հ. Գ. չմտածեք թե կոչ եմ անում հետևենք պատվիրանին ու պատերազմի դեպքում նստենք նայենք ոնց են մեզ մորթում: Եթե հարկ եղավ ես էլ ձեզանից շատերի հետ կմեկնեմ հայրենիքս պաշտպանելու:

----------

Askalaf (15.02.2011)

----------


## Վազգեն

> Ուրեմն պատվիրաններից մեկն հետևյալն է. մի՛ սպանիր։ Բայց ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է մեր հայ եկեղեցին պարսիկների, թուրքերի և այլ ազգերի հետ պատերազմների ժամանակ զորքին քաջալերել է, օրհնել է: Փաստորեն ակամայից օրհնել է այն մարդկանց ովքեր գնում էին ուրիշ մարդկանց սպանելու: Փաստացի սպանելը դառնում է սուրբ գործ: Ստացվում է հակասություն մի կողմից պատվիրանը չխախտես քեզ, քո ընտանիքի անդամներին, քո ազգին կոչնչացնեն, մյուս կողմից էլ պիտի պատվիրանը խախտես:


Լավ հարց ես տալիս: Այդ հարցը այս մասում արդեն քննարկվել է.
http://akumb.am/showthread.php?t=106...BF%D5%AB%D5%AA
Իմ կարծիքով Սահակը սպառիչ պատասխան է տվել: Ամեն դեպքում, ես համաձայն եմ իր հետ: 




> «Մի սպանիր» պատվիրանը գրի առնողը` Մովսեսը, հա՛մ մարդ է սպանել հա՛մ էլ շատ մարդկանց դատապարտել է մահի։ Հին Կտակարանում մանրամասն բացատրվում է թե ինչ հանցանքների համար մարդուն պետք եր սպանել (օրինակ՝ դավաճանության)։ Ակնհայտ է, նաև որ հա՛մ հին Իսրաելը, հա՛մ ժամանակակից Իսրաելը մղել են շատ պատերազմներ և սպանել են շատ մարդկանց այդ պատերազմներում։ Հիմա ի՞նչա ստացվում պատերազմ մղելը դեմ է Աստվածաշնչին (ոնց կարծում են Եհովայի «վկաները»)։ Իհարկե ո՛չ։ Հենց նույն Աստվածաշունչի մեջ շատ խորհուրդներ կան հաջողակի պատերազմ վարելու համար։
> Խնդիրը լեզվական բնույթ ունի։ Եբրայերենում կան երկու տարբեր բառեր հայերեն «սպանել» բառի համար։
> râtsach, որը նշանակում է միտումնավոր մարդասպանություն առանց պատճառի։ «մի սպանիր» պատգամում հենց այդ բառն է օգտագործվում։ Եբրայերենում կան ուրիշ բառեր «սպանել»-ի համար որոնք նշանակում են, կամ անմեղ սպանություն, կամ էլ պատճառ ունենալով։ Անգլերենում այս իմաստները մոտավորապես ունեն murder և kill բառերը։ murder-ը նշանակում է առանց պատճառի, kill կարա նշանակի հա՛մ murder հա՛մ էլ սպանել պատճառ ունենալով։ Այդ պատգամը առաջ անգլերենում թարգմանում էին որպես "you shall not kill" հիմա օգտագործում են "you shall not murder"։
> 
> Օրինակ՝ եթե մեկը փորձում է քեզ սպանել, ապա դու իրավունք ունե՞ս ինքնապաշտպանության կարգով այդ մարդուն սպանել։ Ի՞սկ եթե ինչ որ մեկը փորձում է սպանել քո երեխային կամ կնոջը։ Կկանգնես կնաե՞ս, թե՞ կպաշտպանես նրանց։ Ի՞սկ եթե ինչ որ մեկը հարձակվել է քո երկրի վրա և կոտորում է քո ազգակիցներին։ Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի բոլոր այդ դեպքերում մարդ ոչ թե միայն իրավունք ունի սպանել, այլ հակառակ դեպքում ինքը դառնում է դավաճան։ Իր ազգի, իր ընտանիքի, կամ ինքը իր անձի նկատմամբ։

----------

Askalaf (15.02.2011)

----------


## karina13

Շատ ուսանելի գրքույկ է Աստծո  Տասը Պատվիրանների մասին՝ մեկնաբանված ըստ  սուրբ հայրերի  խրատների եւ խորհուրդների. 
http://mypriest.araratian-tem.am/pdfs/10%20Patviranner.pdf

----------


## Լուսաբեր

10 պատվիրանները իմանալու համար պարտադիր չէ հատուկ գիրք կարդալ: Իմ ընտանիքում երբեք չի խոսվել պատվիրանների մասին, որպես սուրբ գրքի գրվածք, այլ բացատրվել ու հասկացվել է կոնկրետ բարոյականության տեսանկյունից: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ անկախ դավանանքի պիտի գիտակցի դա և ոչ թե ասեն այսպես է գրված դրա համար,ինչպես շատ հաճախ լսում եմ ծնողների կողմից, երբ ցանկանում են երեխաներին բացատրել, թե ինչի համար չպիտի սուտ խոսեն կամ գողություն չանեն:
Ամեն դեպքում,լավա որ մի  մարդկանց մեծ զանգված սովորումա դա որպես պատվիրան ու ՓՈՐՁՈՒՄ հետևել:

----------

Tig (23.02.2009), Դեկադա (26.02.2009), Կտրուկ (12.03.2009)

----------


## karina13

> 10 պատվիրանները իմանալու համար պարտադիր չէ հատուկ գիրք կարդալ: Իմ ընտանիքում երբեք չի խոսվել պատվիրանների մասին, որպես սուրբ գրքի գրվածք, այլ բացատրվել ու հասկացվել է կոնկրետ բարոյականության տեսանկյունից:


Լուսաբեր ջան  Աստվածսիրությունը վեր է ամեն տեսակ բարոյականությունից: Պատվիրանները իմանալուց բացի պետք է նաեւ ճիշտ հասկանալ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուսաբեր ջան  Աստվածսիրությունը վեր է ամեն տեսակ բարոյականությունից: Պատվիրանները իմանալուց բացի պետք է նաեւ ճիշտ հասկանալ:


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել:Կարծում եմ դրանք նույն բաներն են, եթե այլ տեսանկյունից նայենք…որովհետև դա էլ ենք մենք հորինել  :Wink:

----------


## karina13

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել:Կարծում եմ դրանք նույն բաներն են, եթե այլ տեսանկյունից նայենք…որովհետև դա էլ ենք մենք հորինել


Մարդը լինելով Աստծո արարչության պսակը մշտապես իր ամբողջ էությամբ փնտրում է Աստծուն: Ու հենց այդ ճանապարհին էլ  Սատանան տարբեր պատրանքներ է մարդուն հրամցնում: Մի՞թե մի քանի տարեկան փոքրիկի սերը իր մոր հանդեպ նույնպես մարդիկ են հորինել: Աստվածսիրությունը մեզ Արարողն է  դրել մեր սրտերում: Շատ մարդիկ կան որ բարոյական են, բայց  շատ պատվիրանների մասին տեղյակ չեն: Պետք է ամեն ինչում փնտրել Աստծո կամքը, իսկ հանուն դրա արժե կարդալ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Մհեր 78

Ես ուզում եմ բացատրություն տալ Աստծո 10 պատվիրաններին հերթով հերթով:

1. Բացի ինձանից ուրիշ աստվածներ չունենա´ս: Մտթ.4:10;
Բացատրություն. Իրականության մեջ միայն Աստվածաշնչի Աստվածն է ճշմարիտ Աստվածը, որից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Սակայն եթե մեկը այս Աստծուց բացի ուրիշ մեկին ճանաչի և ընդունի որպես Աստված, նա Աստծո իրավունքն է խախտում` Աստված անունը դնելով ոչ աստվածների վրա: Այս արարքի տերը ծանր մեղք է գործում, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: 2Օր.6:14,15; 2Մն.15:3,4; 1Կոր.8:5,6;

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

2. Քեզ համար կուռք չշինես, ո´չ վերը` երկնքում, կամ ցածը` երկրի վրա, կամ երկրի տակի ջրերում եղած մեկ բանի նմանությամբ: Նրանց երկրպագություն չանե´ս և նրանց չպաշտե´ս. որովհետև ես քո Տեր Աստվածը նախանձոտ Աստված եմ, որ կհատուցանեմ հայրերի անօրինությունը որդիների վրա` մինչև նրանց երրորդ ու չորրորդ ազգը, որ ատում են ինձ: Եւ կողորմեմ նրանց մինչև հազար ազգը, որ սիրում են ինձ և իմ պատվիրանքները պահում: Հայտ.21 :Xeloq: ;
Բացատրություն. Մարդիկ կան, որ ընդունում են Աստծո միակ Աստված լինելը, սակայն նաև ընդունում են, որ բացի Աստծուց, իբրև կարելի է որևէ բանի էլ երկրպագել: Այսպիսի արարքը նման է հետևյալին. որպես թե մեկը մի ճիճու վերցնի ու իր ծնողների պատիվը տա դրան, և դեռ` ավելի վատ: Երկրպագությունը միայն Աստծուն է պատկանում, և եթե մեկ ուրիշին էլ այս պատիվը տրվի, դա Աստծո իրավունքի խախտումն է: Հետևաբար` ծանր մեղք է գործվում, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Հռ.1:18-25; Եփ.5:5;

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

3. Քո Տեր Աստծո անունը զու´ր տեղը չհիշես, որովհետև Տերը իր անունը զուր տեղը հիշողին անպատիժ չի թողնի:

Բացատրություն. Աստծո անունը զուր տեղը հիշելը ի հայտ է գալիս տարբեր պարագաներում: Նշենք դրանցից մի քանիսը.

Ա) Երդման մեջ. Ղվտ.6:1-4; 19:12; Թվ.30:2;
Մինչ Քրիստոսը, եթե մեկը Տիրոջ անունով երդվեր, նախ խոսքը պետք է լիներ անսուտն և կատարվեր այն խոսքը, որը երդման պահին ասվել էր, հակառակ դեպքում Տիրոջ սուրբ անունը անարգված է` զուր է շոշափվել: Հետևաբար` ծանր մեղք է գործվել, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է:
Եւ Տեր Հիսուսը պատվիրել է բնավ չերդվել: Մտթ.5:34,35;

Բ) Սխալ վարդապետության և մարգարեության մեջ.
Եթե որևէ ուսուցում ու մարգարեություն Աստծո անունով է մատուցվում, իսկ իրականում Աստված չի տվել այդ խոսքը, այս պարագայում ևս Աստծո անունը զուր տեղն է հիշատակվում, որովհետև զրպարտություն է արվում. Աստծուն է վերագրվում այն խոսքը, որը նա չի խոսել: Այս դեպքում էլ իրավունք է խախտվում, հետևաբար` ծանր մեղք է գործվում, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Երեմ.23:16,17; Մրկ.7:6-9; 2Պետ.2:1-3;

Գ) Ծաղրի և խեղկատակության մեջ.
Մարդիկ հաճախակի Աստծո և Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունն ու խոսքերը գործածում են ծաղրի և խեղկատակության մեջ: Սատանան գիտի, որ այս պատճառով մարդը կընկնի մահվան դատաստանի տակ, հետևաբար` նա մարդկանց մղում է դրան (ինչպես որ Եվային մղեց մի գործի, որով նա մահվան դատաստան բերեց իր վրա): Եթե մեկը Աստծո անունը գործածում է ծաղրի և խեղկատակության մեջ, նա ծանր մեղք է գործում, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: 2Մն.36:15-17; Գաղ.6:7,8; Եփ.5:4; Հուդա 18;

Դ) Տիրոջ պատվիրանի համեմատ չպրելով և Տիրոջ մասին խոսելով.
Եթե մարդը Աստծո պատվիրանի համեմատ չի ուզում ապրել, սակայն Տիրոջ մասին է խոսում, նման արարքը Աստված նույնպես համարում է զուր տեղը իր անունը տալ: Սաղ.50:16-22; Առակ.30:9; Հակ.3:9; Այս արարքը նույնպես ծանր մեղք է, և մեղքի վարձքը մահն է:
Ուրիշ դեպքեր էլ կան, երբ զուր տեղն է հիշվում Աստծո անունը, սակայն Տերը մեզ իմաստություն տա այս մեղքը չգործելու:

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

4. Հիշի´ր հանգստության օրը նրան սուրբ պահելու համար: Վեց օր աշխատիր և քո բոլոր գործերն արա, բայց յոթերորդ օրը քո Տեր Աստծո հանգստության օրն է: Ոչ մի գործ չգործես, ո´չ դու, ո´չ քո որդին, ո´չ քո աղջիկը և ո´չ քո ծառան ու աղախինը, ո´չ քո անասունը, ո´չ էլ քո դռան օտարականը, որովհետև Տերը վեց օրվա մեջ արեց երկինքը, երկիրը, ծովն ու նրանց մեջ եղածները և յոթերորդ օրը հանգստացավ: Նրա համար Տերը օրհնեց հանգստության օրը և սրբեց նրան:

Բացատրություն. Տասնաբանյայի առաջին երեք պատվիրանները Աստծո իրավունքն են պաշտպանում, իսկ 5-ից 10-ը` մարդու իրավունքը: Սակայն 4-րդ պատվիրանը անցումային պատվիրան է, որի մեջ պաշտպանվում է, թե´ Աստծո և թե´ մարդու իրավունքը: Նախ` մարդը պարտավոր է ժամանակ տրամադրել` հիշելու Աստծո գործերը և նրան պաշտելու (թեև Սուրբ Գիրքն ասում է, որ հնարավոր է մեկը կարողանա շաբաթվա մեկ օրից ավելի շատ ժամանակ տրամադրել նշված գործին): Նույնպես մարդուց պահանջվում է, որ նա իրավունքով վարվի ինչպես իր, այնպես էլ ուրիշների հետ: Ինչպես որ Աստծո առջև ինքնասպանությունն ու սպանությունը մեղք է, նույնպես և մարդը իրավունք չունի ինքն իրեն և ուրիշներին տանջելու` հանգստություն չտալու: Ել.23:12; Հակառակ դեպքում` իրավունք է խախտվում` մեղք է գործվում, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ուղղակի շաբաթ օրվան, Աստված շաբաթվա մեջ մեկ օր դրեց, որպեսզի մարդիկ կարգով` միասին աշխատեն և հանգստյան օրը հանգստանան: Մրկ.2:27,28;
Շաբաթը նաև խորհուրդ և նշան է Աստծո ժողովրդի գալիք հանգստի: Ել.31:13,17; Եբ.4:7-10;

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

5. Պատվի´ր քո հորը և մորը, որ քո օրերը երկարեն այն երկրի վրա, որ քո Տեր Աստվածը կտա քեզ: Եփ.6:1,2;

Բացատրություն. Անկախ ծնողների վերաբերմունքից և ծառայությունից` զավակները պարտական են ծնողներին տալու ծնողական պատիվն ու ծառայությունը ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես որ ծնողներն են պարտական խնամելու զավակներին` չնայելով այն հանգամանքին, որ զավակը երկար տարիներ իր հոգսերով ծանրացած է ծնողների վրա: Եւ եթե զավակները ծնողներին չտան ծնողական պատիվն ու ծառայությունը, այդ դեպքում ծնողների իրավունքն են խախտում: Հետևաբար` անիրավություն են գործում, իսկ անիրավության` մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է:

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

6. Սպանություն մի´ անիր:

Բացատրություն. Մարդը Աստծո պատկերով է ստեղծված, և ոչ մեկին իրավունք չի տրված անարգելու, փչացնելու Արարչի պատկերը և նրան զրկելու Աստծո տված կյանքից: Ծն.9:6; Նույնպես մարդը իրավունք չունի իր իսկ կյանքն էլ փչացնելու որևէ միջոցով, որովհետև ամենքիս կյանքը նրանից է եկած, նրա համար է և նրանով է մնում: Գործք.17:25; Հռ.11:36;
Այս պատվիրանի խախտումը անիրավություն է, հետևաբար` մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Հայտ.21 :Xeloq: ;
Հին Կտակարանում հանդիպում ենք փաստերի, որտեղ Աստծո մարդիկ Աստծո հրամանով մարդ են սպանել և չեն մեղադրվել, որովհետև նրանք իրագործել են Աստծո արդար դատաստանը, ոչ թե իրենց կամքը: 2Օր.21:18-21;
Իսկ Նոր Կտակարանում սպանելու դատաստանը Աստված իրեն հետևողներից վերցրել է և, նույնիսկ, ատելությունը և զուր բարկությունը համարվում է մարդասպանություն: Մտթ.5:21,22; 1Հովհ.3:15;

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

7. Շնություն մի´ անիր: Եբ.13:4;

Բացատրություն. Աստծո արդարությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ մարդը միայն իր օրինական` սեփական ամուսնական ընկերոջ հետ ունենա ամուսնական կենակցություն, իսկ ոչ օրինական ընկերակցությունը անիրավություն է: Հետևաբար` մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Մտթ.5:27,28; Հայտ.21 :Xeloq: ;

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

8. Գողություն մի´ անիր: Եփ.4:28;

Բացատրություն. Ինչ որ առանց իրավունքի է վերցվում, դա մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: 1Կոր.6:9-11;

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

9. Քո դրացու դեմ սուտ վկայություն մի´ անիր: Սաղ.101:7;

Բացատրություն. Ինչ որ սուտ է, դա ճշմարիտ ու իրավացի չէ` անիրավություն է: Հետևաբար` մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Հայտ.21 :Xeloq: ;

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

10. Մի´ ցանկացիր քո դրացու տանը, կնոջը, կա´մ նրա ծառային, կա´մ աղախնուն, կա´մ նրա եզին ու էշին: Քո դրացու ոչ մի բանին մի´ ցանկացիր: Ղուկ.12:15; Կող.3:5,6;

Բացատրություն. Այն, ինչ քեզ չի պատկանում, մի´ ունեցիր (թեկուզ քո մտքում): Խոսքը այն մասին չէ, որ մարդը չի կարող ծրագրել որևէ բան ունենալու: Օրինակ` տուն, մեքենա, հողամաս և այլն: Մարդը իրավունք չունի փափագելու այն ամենը, ինչը որ արդեն ուրիշին է պատկանում: Գուցե մեկը ցանկանա իրավական ճանապարհով ունենալ այն բաներից, ինչ իր ընկերն ունի, սակայն ոչ այն, ինչը արդեն ընկերոջ սեփականությունն է: Մարդը ինչ որ ոչ իրավական ձևով է ունենում (թեկուզ իր սրտում), այդ արարքը մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է:

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> 7. Շնություն մի´ անիր: Եբ.13:4;
> 
> Բացատրություն. Աստծո արդարությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ մարդը միայն իր օրինական` սեփական ամուսնական ընկերոջ հետ ունենա ամուսնական կենակցություն, իսկ ոչ օրինական ընկերակցությունը անիրավություն է: Հետևաբար` մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Մտթ.5:27,28; Հայտ.21;


Իմ կարծիքով այս  պատվիրանը մեզ հայերիս համար բավականին ակտուել է , եթե սպանություն կատարելու մասին կարող է խորհել ամեն հինգերրորդը ապա սեռական հարաբերություն հակառակ սեռի հետ ունենալու մասին մտածում են հայ տղամարդկանց   90 տոկոսից ավելին :

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> 7. Շնություն մի´ անիր: Եբ.13:4;
> Բացատրություն. Աստծո արդարությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ մարդը միայն իր օրինական` սեփական ամուսնական ընկերոջ հետ ունենա ամուսնական կենակցություն, իսկ ոչ օրինական ընկերակցությունը անիրավություն է: Հետևաբար` մեղք է, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է: Մտթ.5:27,28; Հայտ.21;


Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ վերլուծում է ցանկացած վերացական հասկացություն՝ փոխարկելով այն նյութականի՝ առավել վառ պատկերացում կազմելու համար: Օրինակ՝ ապրանքի արժեքը դժվար է հասկանալ, դրա համար մենք այն վերածում ենք նյութականի՝ գնի (ինչը նույն արժեքն է՝ արտահայտված փողով կամ այլ ապրանքներով), ապրանքի ստեղծման կամ հայթայթման համար կատարված աշխատանքով և այլն:

Աստված նույնպես վերացական է, ինչը մենք ըմբռնել և հասկանալ չենք կարող, մինչև չնյութականացնենք՝ մեր գիտակցության մեջ վերլուծություններ կատարելով: Որքան էլ որ ընդունում ենք՝ Աստված Աստված է, նման այլ բան չկա աշխարհում, միևնույնն է վերլուծում ենք և պատկերացնում նրան մեր կերպարանքով (այսինքն՝ մենք ենք նրա կերպարանքով), կամ ոմանք պատկերացնում են լույս, ոմանք՝ էներգիա և այլն:

Աստվածաշնչում շատ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ կան, որոնք այլ գիտություններով նույնպես ապացուցվում են: Առավել վառ օրինակ է «մի շնացիր» պատվիրանը, որը համապատասխանում է բժշկական (հոգեբանություն, սեքսուոլոգիա, ուրոլոգիա, հորմոնոլոգիա, նեվրոլոգիա, գինեկոլոգիա, օնկոլոգիա և այլն) ուսումնասիրություններին: Վերը նշված գիտությունները նույնպես ապացուցում են «շնանալու» բացասական հետևանքները՝ օրինակ՝

«Մարդուկին՝ մի մարմին»՝ սա ժող. խոսք է: Մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից այն դիտվում է հետևյալ կերպ՝ երկու ամուսիններ ադապտացվում են սեռական հարաբերություններում (դառնում մի «մարմին»), ինչի ընթացքում տղամարդն, օրինակ, արտադրում է բնականոն կերպով հավասարակշռված քանակությամբ սերմնահեղուկ և դրանից հետո շնանալով (այլ կնոջ հետ սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնելով)՝ նրա ուղեղում կատարվում է անկանոն ստիմուլացիա, ինչի հետևանքով խախտվում է սերմնահեղուկի հավասարակշռված քանակությամբ արտադրությունը: Չարաշահելու դեպքում առաջանում են տարբեր առողջական պրոբլեմներ և հիվանդություններ՝ մասնավորապես կրծքագեղձի, շագանակագեղձի, ամորձապարկերի և այլ ուռուցքներ, որովհետև խախտվում է նաև բջիջների և հյուսվածքների անկանոն բազմացումը:

----------


## Համիկ

Չգիտեմ, գուցե և չի կարելի, բայց կուզենայի քննարկել տասը պատվիրանները, հատկապես՝ ոսկե օրենքը.  «արա ուրիշին այն, ինչ կկամենաս, որ քեզ անեն»:

Հնարավո՞ր է ամբողջ կյանքում հետևել այս պատվիրանին ու չշեղվել նրանից: Իսկ ինչու ոչ, կարծում եմ, դա այնքան էլ դժվար չի

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Skeptic

Իմ կարծիքով, դա շատ դժվար է, կասեի՝ նույնիսկ անհնար:
Իմիջիայլոց, այդ պատվիրանը Քրիստոսի ծնունդից դեռ 500 տարի առաջ ձեւակերպել է Կոնֆուցիոսը, ճիշտ է, մի փոքր այլ կերպ - «Մի՛ արա ուրիշներին այն, ինչը չես ցանկանա, որ քեզ անեն»:

----------


## Tanamasi

Աֆրիկայում բնակվող մի թռչուն սնվում էր նույն Աֆրիկայում աճող թունավոր ծառի պտուղներով, որի պտուղների թույնը սակայն նրա վրա չէր ազդում։ Մի անգամ նա ահնդիպում է իմաստունի, որն ասում է նրան. «Արա մերձավորիդ այն, ինչ կուզես, որ քեզ անեն»։ Էս թռչունը մտերմություն էր անում ընձուղտների մի ընտանիքի հետ և որոշում է նրանց հյուրասիրել իր ամենասիրած ուտեստով՝ թունավոր պտուղներով։ Ընձուղտները բնականաբար սատկում են։ 
Առակս կցուցանե …

Ուրիշին վերաբերվել այնպես, ինչպես քեզ ես վերաբերվում նախ՝ անհեռատես անմտություն է (չէ որ դու նա չես և չես կարող կանխատեսել, թե ինչ պատասխան կստանաս և արդյոք նա ուզում է, որ իրեն վերաբերվես այդպես, և առհասարակ այս ասույթից բխում է, որ բոլոր մարդկանց պետք է վերաբերվես նույն կերպ, այսինքն՝ ոչ ադեկվատ, իսկ դրանից վտանգավոր բան չկա), հետո էլ՝ բա՞ որ քեզ դեպրեսիվ-մանիակալ հակումներով մարդասպան հանդիպի  :Fool:  համբուրելո՞ւ ես ու տանես տուն։

----------

Askalaf (15.02.2011), Tig (29.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աֆրիկայում բնակվող մի թռչուն սնվում էր նույն Աֆրիկայում աճող թունավոր ծառի պտուղներով, որի պտուղների թույնը սակայն նրա վրա չէր ազդում։ Մի անգամ նա ահնդիպում է իմաստունի, որն ասում է նրան. «Արա մերձավորիդ այն, ինչ կուզես, որ քեզ անեն»։ Էս թռչունը մտերմություն էր անում ընձուղտների մի ընտանիքի հետ և որոշում է նրանց հյուրասիրել իր ամենասիրած ուտեստով՝ թունավոր պտուղներով։ Ընձուղտները բնականաբար սատկում են։
> Առակս կցուցանե …
> 
> Ուրիշին վերաբերվել այնպես, ինչպես քեզ ես վերաբերվում նախ՝ անհեռատես անմտություն է (չէ որ դու նա չես և չես կարող կանխատեսել, թե ինչ պատասխան կստանաս և արդյոք նա ուզում է, որ իրեն վերաբերվես այդպես, և առհասարակ այս ասույթից բխում է, որ բոլոր մարդկանց պետք է վերաբերվես նույն կերպ, այսինքն՝ ոչ ադեկվատ, իսկ դրանից վտանգավոր բան չկա), հետո էլ՝ բա՞ որ քեզ դեպրեսիվ-մանիակալ հակումներով մարդասպան հանդիպի համբուրելո՞ւ ես ու տանես տուն։
> __________________


Լավն էր :Smile:  Տանամասի ջան, բայց պատվիրանում չի ասվում՝ ուրիշին հյուրասիրի այն ինչ ինքդ ես հյուրասիրվում: :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> հետո էլ՝ բա՞ որ քեզ դեպրեսիվ-մանիակալ հակումներով մարդասպան հանդիպի համբուրելո՞ւ ես ու տանես տուն։


Ինչի  դու ուզում ես, որ քեզ բոլորը համբուրեն ու տանեն տու՞ն: :Shok:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ինչի  դու ուզում ես, որ քեզ բոլորը համբուրեն ու տանեն տու՞ն:


Չէ, բայց ինձ ես մեծ հաճույքով կհամբուրեի ու կատանեի տուն  :Tongue:  
Ինչքան գիտեմ մի ձևում էլ ասվում է, թե _ինչ դու ինքդ քեզ կանեիր_

----------


## Համիկ

> Ինչքան գիտեմ մի ձևում էլ ասվում է, թե _ինչ դու ինքդ քեզ կանեիր_


Հա, իհարկե կան տարբեր ձևեր, որոնց բոլորի իմաստը նույնն է: Մենք էլ հենց խոսում ենք  *իմաստի* մասին: Ասենք, երբ կարդում ես՝ մի շնացիր, հո չի նշանակում, որ չպիտի հաչես:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Հա, իհարկե կան տարբեր ձևեր, որոնց բոլորի իմաստը նույնն է: Մենք էլ հենց խոսում ենք  *իմաստի* մասին: Ասենք, երբ կարդում ես՝ մի շնացիր, հո չի նշանակում, որ չպիտի հաչես:


Ահա, կամ, որ եթե ասում է _քո դրացու_ չի նշանակում հենց միայն քո դրացու հանդեպ, իսկ ուրիշների հանդեպ՝ ոչ։

----------


## Համիկ

> Ահա, կամ, որ եթե ասում է _քո դրացու_ չի նշանակում հենց միայն քո դրացու հանդեպ, իսկ ուրիշների հանդեպ՝ ոչ։


Հա, իհարկե: Դրանից ինչ է հետևու՞մ, որ: Կարծում եմ, հարցդ շարունակություն ունի…

----------


## Tanamasi

> Հա, իհարկե: Դրանից ինչ է հետևու՞մ, որ: Կարծում եմ, հարցդ շարունակություն ունի…


Նշանակում է, որ եթե խոսում ենք ընդհանրացված հասկացություններով, ապա պետք է մինչև վերջ այդպիսիններով խոսանք, իսկ այս հարցում ընդհանրացնելը սխալ է։

----------


## Համիկ

> Նշանակում է, որ եթե խոսում ենք ընդհանրացված հասկացություններով, ապա պետք է մինչև վերջ այդպիսիններով խոսանք, իսկ այս հարցում ընդհանրացնելը սխալ է։


Ինչու՞ ... 
Նկատի ունես, որ եթե էն թռչունը  /անունը չեմ հիշում/ թունավոր պտուղ է սիրում և ուրիշին հյուրասիրելով՝ սպանում, ուրեմն ընդհանրացնել չի կարելի՞:  Չեմ կարծում, որ անմեղությամբ կատարված վատությունը մեծ մեղք համարվի:  Գիտեմ, որ դա բարդ թեմա է և դժվար է գտնել սահմանը անմեղ-մեղավորի, բայց ամեն մարդ իր հոգում գիտի, թե ինքը որևէ արարք կատարելիս ուզում է լավություն անել դիմացինին, թե՝ հակառակը: Կարծում եմ, ըստ դրա էլ գնահատվում են արարքները:
Չէ որ երբ որևէ մեկը քեզ միամտաբար ցավ է պատճառում, դու շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ ես այն ներում, քան դիտավորյալ ասված- արվածը:

----------


## Tanamasi

> :
> Չէ որ երբ որևէ մեկը քեզ միամտաբար ցավ է պատճառում, դու շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ ես այն ներում, քան դիտավորյալ ասված- արվածը:


Դա սուբյեկտիվորեն, իսկ օբյեկտիվ տեսանկյուից արդյունքը հո նույնն է։

----------


## Համիկ

> Դա սուբյեկտիվորեն, իսկ օբյեկտիվ տեսանկյուից արդյունքը հո նույնն է։


Դրանով էլ կյանքը զարմանալի է ու հետաքրքիր: Հո չես կարող հերքել, որ միևնույն արարքի համար մեկից նեղանում ենք, մյուսից՝ չէ, նույն ասվածի համար մեկի հետ վիճում ենք, մյուսին՝ ներում: Դա էլ է սուբյեկտիվ: Ստացվում է, այս աշխարհում որևէ միանշանակ բան չկա ու չի էլ կարող լինել: 
Ամեն ինչի մեջ կարևորը էությունն է, հոգին, նպատակը: Իհարկե, դա իմ կարծիքն է: 
Իսկ պատվիրանները չի կարելի վերլուծել որպես բարդ ստորադասական նախադասություն… 
Հետո, կյանքում առաջադրված խնդիրները կարող են ունենալ տարբեր լուծումներ: Այ, այդտեղ էլ երևում է, թե մենք ինչքանով ենք հետևում աստծո պատվիրաններին: Դա նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր է:
Tanamasi ջան, եթե մի քիչ «դասատույավարի» եմ գրում, կներես, դա երևի տարիքիցս է, որը հատուկ էլ չեմ թաքցրել: Իսկ քեզ հետ հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Tanamasi (29.10.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Իսկ  ինչ  կասեք  Տիտանիկի  այն  ուղևորների  մասին,  որոնք  հոժարաբար  կանգնելով  խորտակվող  նավի  վրա,  իրենց  տեղը  զիջում  էին  ուրիշ  մարդկանց, որպեսզի  այդ  ուրիշները  փրկվեին:
Մի  թե՞  դա  սպանության,  կամ  ավելի  ճիշտ,  մտադրված  ինքնասպանության   օրինակ  չէր:
 Փաստորեն,  մի՛  սպանիր  պատվիրանը  այդ  մարդիկ  խախտեցի՞ն,  և  պահեցին  այն  պատվիրանը,  որտեղ  ասվում  էր՝  վարվիր դիմացինիդ  հետ  այնպես  ինչպես  կցանկանաս  որ  վարվեն  քեզ  հետ: 

Ասածս  այն է,  որ  պետք  չէ  3D  և  ավելի  գիտակցություն  պարունակող  մտքերը,  մեր  երկկողմ,   հարթ  և  բևեռացած      գիտակցությամբ  բացատրենք,  որով  մենք  միայն  կարողանում  ենք  զանազանել  սա  լավ  է,  իսկ  սա  վատ:
Մեկ  ուրիշ  օրինակ  ասեմ,  Աստվածաշնչում դրվագ  կա  որտեղ  հայրը  կենակցում  է  աղջկա  հետ: 
Ի՞նչ  է  այդ  ժամանակ  Աստված  չգիտեր  որ  շնանալը  մեղք  է:
Կարծում  եմ  գիտեր,  իսկ  ահա՝  մենք  չգիտենք,  թե    ի՞նչ  է  նշանակում  շնանալ,  կամ  առհասարակ    ի՞նչ  է  նշանակում  մեղք:
Պոռնիկ  Ռախաբը  սուտ  խոսեց  և  Աստծու  աչքին  բարձրացավ,  կարծում  էք   այդ  ժամանակ  Աստված  չգիտե՞ր  որ  սուտ  խոսելը  մեղք  է:

Կարծում  եմ  ժամանակն  է,  որ  ընդհանրապես  մարդիկ  հասկանան,  թե  մեղք  ասածը  ինչ  է,  մահը  ինչ  է,  ծծումբի  լիճ  ասածը  ինչ  է,  և  ընդհանրապես  սատանա  ասածը  ինչ  է:   
Սրանք  բոլորը  վախի  հետ  ասացացվող  բառեր  են,  դրա  համար   էլ  ավելի  լավ  կլիներ  որ  սկզբից  իմանաինք,  թե  վախը  ինչ  է  և  ինչով  է  օգնում  մեզ,  մարդկությանը:
  Որ    վախը  չափազանց    մեծ  օգնություն    ցուցաբերեց   իր  ժամանակների  ընթացքում  ամբողջ     մարդկությանը   դա  անժխտելի է:
Վախը  չիմացությունից  է,  ինֆորմացիայի  պակասից,  իսկ  Աստվածաշնչի  գրված  ժամանակահատվածում,  մարդկանց  դժվար  էր  բացատրել,  ԴՆԹ,  Էլեկտրոմագնիսականություն,  տիեզերքի   գալարաձև    օղակ....:
Իսկ  սրանք  մենք  կհասկանաինք  միայն  այն  ժամանակ   երբ    որ   մեծանաինք,  իսկ  մեծանալու   համար  մեզ անհրաժեշ  էր   ունենաինք    տիեզերքի  ամենակարևոր  էներգիան՝  ՍԵՐԸ: 
Սա  նման  է  նրան,  որ  մենք  մեր  երեխաներին  շատ  բաներ  չենք  բացատրում,  գիտակցելով  որ  տարիքը  փոքր  է  և  չի  հասկանա,   և  շատ  բաներում  վախեցնում  ենք,  որպեսզի  ինքը  իրեն  չվնասի,  մինչև  մեծանա  ու  ամեն  բան  հասկանա:
Իսկ  մեր  մոլորակի  բնակիչները  միայն  կարող  էին  մեծանալ,  երբ  կլիներ  գոնե  մինիմալ  անհրաժեշտ  սիրո  էներգիան,  որի  շնորհիվ  է  միայն  տրվում  մարդկությանը  ամեն  բան: 
Վախը  այստեղ  խաղաց  իր   մաքսիմում  դերը  և  ինչ  որ  տեղ  էլ    իր  շնորհիվ  մարդիկ  զգուշորեն  մեծացան:
Ինչպես  զգուշորեն  մենք  ենք  մեծացնում  մեր  երեխաներին,  մինչև  դառնան  չափահաս  և  գիտակցեն  իրենց    հոգատար  ծնողների   իմաստությունը, որ  շատ  տեղեր   փոխաբերական  մտքերով  վախեցրել  են,  պատմել  են  ճշմարտանաման,  սակայն   մետաֆոր  հեքիաթներ,  միայն  թե  ապահով  մեծացնեն   իրենց   բալիկին:

----------

Դատարկություն (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Սելավի, համաձայն եմ քո հետ։ Բայց…
Ասում են՝ կրոնը մայր է, որ փափուկ բարձ է դնում, գիշերը վախից վեր թռած երեխայի գլխի տակ, և ասում, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է, վախենալու կարիք չկա։ Բայց երբ երեխան մեծանում է, նա պետք է մի օր գիտակցի, որ իր մոր ասածը ուղղակի խոսքեր էին ասված իրեն հանգստացնելու համար։ Իսկ մեն՞ք։ Մարդկությունը այդ խոսքերով առաջնորդվում է, դրանք ընդունում որպես դոգմաներ և միակողմանի և բուն իմաստով մեկնաբանում մինչ այժմ։ 
Ավել լկավ չէ՞ր լինի, եթե այդ խաբեությունը փոքր ժամանակ էլ չլիներ, և մշակվեին գոյատևման և ինքնապահպանման ավելի կատարյալ միջոցներ։

----------


## Կարապետ

Ես մինջև հիմա 3 պատվիրանից ավել խաղտած չկամ:
Սուտ վկայություն մի տուր:


Ելից ԳԼ. Ի:12
Պատուիր քո հօրը եւ մօրը, որ քո օրերը երկարանան այն երկրի վերայ՝ որ քո Եհովայ Աստուածը կ'տայ քեզ: (*Հազարից* մեկ եմ խաղտում :Sad: )

Ելից ԳԼ. Ի:16
Քո դրացու դէմ սուտ վկայությւն մի անիր: (Ամեն ինչ անում եմ, որ պահեմ բայց օրը գոնեմ մի հատ թեթև ստացվումա :Sad: )

Ելից ԳԼ. Ի
(Աստվածաշնչում ճիշտ տարբերակը չկարողացա գտնել բայց դա սա է՝ Սիրիր դիմացինիդ քո անձի պես :Smile:  (Սա էլ *Հարյուրից* մեկ չեմ կարողանում պահել :Sad: )


Իսկ մնացած բոլոր պատվիրանները կատարում եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ

Նոր սքան արեցի, բայց Ափլոադ անելուց որակը գցեց ու մի քիչ լավ չի երևում:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Տէրը յայտնեց հետեւեալ բոլոր պատգամները՝ ասելով. 2«Ե՛ս եմ քո Տէր Աստուածը, որ քեզ հանեցի Եգիպտացիների երկրից՝ ստրկութեան տնից։ 3Ինձնից բացի այլ աստուածներ չպիտի լինեն քեզ համար։ 4Վերեւում՝ երկնքում, ներքեւում՝ երկրի վրայ, եւ երկրի խորքի ջրերի մէջ եղած որեւէ բանի նմանութեամբ քեզ կուռքեր չպիտի կերտես։ 5Չպիտի երկրպագես ու չպիտի պաշտես դրանց, որովհետեւ ե՛ս եմ քո Տէր Աստուածը՝ մի նախանձոտ Աստուած. հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատժում եմ որդիներին, ինձ ատող մարդկանց նոյնիսկ երրորդ ու չորրորդ սերնդին, 6իսկ ինձ սիրող ու իմ հրամանը կատարող մարդկանց մինչեւ հազարերորդ սերնդին ողորմում եմ։ 7Քո տէր Աստծու անունն զուր տեղը չպիտի արտասանես, որովհետեւ Տէրը արդար չի համարում նրան, ով իր անունը զուր տեղն է արտասանում։ 8Յիշի՛ր շաբաթ օրը, որպէսզի սուրբ պահես այն։ 9Վեց օր պիտի աշխատես եւ պիտի կատարես քո բոլոր գործերը։ 10Եօթներորդ օրը քո տէր Աստծու շաբաթ օրն է։ Այդ օրը դու ոչ մի գործ չպիտի անես, ոչ էլ քո տղան ու աղջիկը, քո ծառան ու քո աղախինը, քո էշն ու քո եզը, քո բոլոր անասունները, քեզ մօտ գտնուող օտարականն ու քեզ մօտ բնակուող պանդուխտը, 11որովհետեւ Տէր Աստուած վեց օրում ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը, ծովն ու այն ամէնը, ինչ դրանց մէջ է, իսկ եօթներորդ օրը հանգստացաւ։ Դրա համար էլ Տէրն օրհնեց եօթներորդ օրը եւ այն սուրբ հռչակեց։ 12Պատուի՛ր քո հօրն ու քո մօրը, որպէսզի բարիք գտնես, երկար ապրես բարեբեր այն երկրի վրայ, որ Տէր Աստուած տալու է քեզ։ 13Մի՛ սպանիր։ 14Մի՛ շնացիր։ 15Մի՛ գողացիր։ 16Քո հարեւանի դէմ սուտ վկայութիւն մի՛ տուր։ 17Ո՛չ քո մերձաւորի տան, ո՛չ նրա ագարակի վրայ աչք մի՛ ունեցիր։ Ո՛չ քո մերձաւորի կնոջ վրայ, ո՛չ նրա ծառայի վրայ, ո՛չ նրա աղախնու վրայ, ո՛չ նրա եզան վրայ, ո՛չ նրա էշի վրայ, ո՛չ նրա անասունի վրայ, ո՛չ այն ամենի վրայ, ինչ քո մերձաւորինն է, աչք մի՛ ունեցիր»։ 

Սա քօփի-փեյստ էր այստեղից . http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com

----------


## Yeghoyan

եկել եմ խոստովանեմ :LOL:  կյանքումս առաջին անգամ :Blush: 

1.չունեմ :Wink: 
2.մտադիր էլ չեմ :Cool: 
3. :Xeloq: ազնիվ պիոների խոսք չեմ առնի
4.25 տարվա մեջ ոչ մի անգամ  չեմ հիշում նման բան արած լինեմ, սկի չհասկացա էլ թե ինչի մասին էր խոսքը :Sad: 
5.սրա մասին հիշացնելն էլ ավելորդ է :Ok: 
6.ոնց ասես
7.էսի որնա՞ :Blush: 
8.էլի ոնց ասես
9.սուտը մեր բարեկամնա, ո՞նց չտամ :LOL:  /նայել 10-րդին :Wink: /
10.հարևաններիս սկի չեմ ճանաչում, էլ ուր մնաց .......... /էս մեկը լավն էր/

մեկ էլ մի հարց էս ամեն ինչը չանելու դեպքում ինչա՞ լինում կամ լինելու /իհարկե բացառություն են 6 և 8 կետերը, հարցս դրանց չի վերաբերում/

----------


## Գուգօ

> մեկ էլ մի հարց էս ամեն ինչը չանելու դեպքում ինչա՞ լինում կամ լինելու /իհարկե բացառություն են 6 և 8 կետերը, հարցս դրանց չի վերաբերում/


լավ չի լինում :Tongue: 

ես էլ ասեմ պատվիրաններից բան չեմ հասկանում :Sad:  մի քանիսը գիտեմ իհարկե, բայց չեմ էլ մտածել հետևում եմ, չեմ հետևում, կարճ ասած իմ համար էլ լավ չի լինի :Blush:

----------


## zanazan

> լավ չի լինում
> 
> ես էլ ասեմ պատվիրաններից բան չեմ հասկանում մի քանիսը գիտեմ իհարկե, բայց չեմ էլ մտածել հետևում եմ, չեմ հետևում, կարճ ասած իմ համար էլ լավ չի լինի


եթե շաբաթը մի 2 անգամ մարդ ես սպանում , ուրեմն չես հետևում..

----------


## Գուգօ

> եթե շաբաթը մի 2 անգամ մարդ ես սպանում , ուրեմն չես հետևում..


դե չէ, հո չասինք ...................
չենք սպանում, չենք գողանում, տարրական բաներ են որոնց մասին մարդ կարող է իմանալ ցանկացած տեղ ու ժամանակ, կամ ինքնուրույն առանց որևէ մեկի միջամտության :Cool: 
բայց այ մնացածը .........  :Xeloq: մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս :Blush:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> լավ չի լինում


,,լավ չի լինում,, ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում :Xeloq:

----------


## Jatagov

> Աֆրիկայում բնակվող մի թռչուն սնվում էր նույն Աֆրիկայում աճող թունավոր ծառի պտուղներով, որի պտուղների թույնը սակայն նրա վրա չէր ազդում։ Մի անգամ նա ահնդիպում է իմաստունի, որն ասում է նրան. «Արա մերձավորիդ այն, ինչ կուզես, որ քեզ անեն»։ Էս թռչունը մտերմություն էր անում ընձուղտների մի ընտանիքի հետ և որոշում է նրանց հյուրասիրել իր ամենասիրած ուտեստով՝ թունավոր պտուղներով։ Ընձուղտները բնականաբար սատկում են։ 
> Առակս կցուցանե …
> 
> Ուրիշին վերաբերվել այնպես, ինչպես քեզ ես վերաբերվում նախ՝ անհեռատես անմտություն է (չէ որ դու նա չես և չես կարող կանխատեսել, թե ինչ պատասխան կստանաս և արդյոք նա ուզում է, որ իրեն վերաբերվես այդպես, և առհասարակ այս ասույթից բխում է, որ բոլոր մարդկանց պետք է վերաբերվես նույն կերպ, այսինքն՝ ոչ ադեկվատ, իսկ դրանից վտանգավոր բան չկա), հետո էլ՝ բա՞ որ քեզ դեպրեսիվ-մանիակալ հակումներով մարդասպան հանդիպի  համբուրելո՞ւ ես ու տանես տուն։


Կներես, բայց Դու սխալ ես հասկանում Աստծո խոսքը: Հիսուս Քրիստոսը սովորեցնում է, որ ընկերոջդ համար ինչ որ բարի է, ինչ որ օգտակար է այդպես վարվես, ոչ թե թունավորես: Ըստ Քո պատմած առակի էլ, ադ թռչունը եթե իրոք ընկերություն էր անում ընձուղտների ընտանիքի հետ, պետք է հասկանար, որ իր սիրած պտուղը իր ընկերոջ համար մահացու է և այսպես մտածեր. «Արդյո՞ք ես կկամենամ, որ ինչ որ մեկը ինձ թունավորի ու սպանի», եթե այդպես մտածեր, ապա իր ընկերներին օգտակար բան կհյուրասիրեր:
*Չեմ կարծում, որ Դու կցանկանայիր , որ որևէ մեկը Քո հանդեպ վարվեր չարությամբ, նենգությամբ և այլ չար կերպերով: Ուրեմն Դու էլ մի արա որևէ մեկի հանդեպ:*
Աստված Քեզ օրհնի:

----------


## Jatagov

> եկել եմ խոստովանեմ կյանքումս առաջին անգամ
> 
> 1.չունեմ
> 2.մտադիր էլ չեմ
> 3.ազնիվ պիոների խոսք չեմ առնի
> 4.25 տարվա մեջ ոչ մի անգամ  չեմ հիշում նման բան արած լինեմ, սկի չհասկացա էլ թե ինչի մասին էր խոսքը
> 5.սրա մասին հիշացնելն էլ ավելորդ է
> 6.ոնց ասես
> 7.էսի որնա՞
> ...


Այս թեմայի մեջ «Մհեր 78»-ը աստվածաշնչային համարներով շատ լավ բացատրել է Աստծո 10 պատվիրանները և բոլոր պատվիրանների խախտման հետևանքները, *խնդրում եմ մի ալարիր, կարդա, Աստծուց վախեցի ու մի մեղանչի:*
Աստված Քեզ օրհնի:

----------

Արծիվ (31.10.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> ,,լավ չի լինում,, ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում


Պարզ՝ դժոխքում քեզ խորովում են։ 
Խղճի, պետական պատժի, հասարակության արհամարանքի մասին խոսք չի գնում, քրիստոնեության մեջ դրանք երկրորդական եմ՝ բխում են դժոխքում քո խորովվելու ապագա փաստից։ Եթե դու հասցնես մեղանչել և աստված քեզ ների քահանքյի միջոցով՝ մնացածը քեզ պետք է ներեն և ընդունեն նույնպես։

----------


## Դատարկություն

> մեկ էլ մի հարց էս ամեն ինչը չանելու դեպքում ինչա՞ լինում կամ լինելու /իհարկե բացառություն են 6 և 8 կետերը, հարցս դրանց չի վերաբերում/


Մենք բոլորս էլ խախտում ենք պատվիրանները դու ասա խախտելուց հետո զղջաս, մյուս անգամ աշխատես չկրկնել ու հավատաս...

----------

Արծիվ (31.10.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Այս թեմայի մեջ «Մհեր 78»-ը աստվածաշնչային համարներով շատ լավ բացատրել է Աստծո 10 պատվիրանները և բոլոր պատվիրանների խախտման հետևանքները, *խնդրում եմ մի ալարիր, կարդա, Աստծուց վախեցի ու մի մեղանչի:*
> Աստված Քեզ օրհնի:


«Աստծուց վախեցի» ,պարզ է Դուք նույնպես վախենում եք,բայց մարդ կա սիրում է,բայց չի վախենում,մարդ էլ կա Աստծուն չի հավատում բայց ավելի մարդ է քան ցանկացած հոգևորական:
Իսկ էտ պատվիրանները,Եգիպտոսում շատ ավելի հին պատմություն ունի.
Չեմ սպանի-Մի սպանի
Չեմ գողանա-Մի գողացի
և այլն..

----------


## Աբելյան

Եթե անկեղծ, սրանք ավելի շատ պատգամներ են, քան թե հրամաններ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 4. Հիշի´ր հանգստության օրը նրան սուրբ պահելու համար: Վեց օր աշխատիր և քո բոլոր գործերն արա, բայց յոթերորդ օրը քո Տեր Աստծո հանգստության օրն է: Ոչ մի գործ չգործես, ո´չ դու, ո´չ քո որդին, ո´չ քո աղջիկը և ո´չ քո ծառան ու աղախինը, ո´չ քո անասունը, ո´չ էլ քո դռան օտարականը, որովհետև Տերը վեց օրվա մեջ արեց երկինքը, երկիրը, ծովն ու նրանց մեջ եղածները և յոթերորդ օրը հանգստացավ: Նրա համար Տերը օրհնեց հանգստության օրը և սրբեց նրան:
> 
> Բացատրություն. Տասնաբանյայի առաջին երեք պատվիրանները Աստծո իրավունքն են պաշտպանում, իսկ 5-ից 10-ը` մարդու իրավունքը: Սակայն 4-րդ պատվիրանը անցումային պատվիրան է, որի մեջ պաշտպանվում է, թե´ Աստծո և թե´ մարդու իրավունքը: Նախ` մարդը պարտավոր է ժամանակ տրամադրել` հիշելու Աստծո գործերը և նրան պաշտելու (թեև Սուրբ Գիրքն ասում է, որ հնարավոր է մեկը կարողանա շաբաթվա մեկ օրից ավելի շատ ժամանակ տրամադրել նշված գործին): Նույնպես մարդուց պահանջվում է, որ նա իրավունքով վարվի ինչպես իր, այնպես էլ ուրիշների հետ: Ինչպես որ Աստծո առջև ինքնասպանությունն ու սպանությունը մեղք է, նույնպես և մարդը իրավունք չունի ինքն իրեն և ուրիշներին տանջելու` հանգստություն չտալու: Ել.23:12; *Հակառակ դեպքում` իրավունք է խախտվում` մեղք է գործվում, իսկ մեղքի վարձքն էլ մահն է*: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ուղղակի շաբաթ օրվան, Աստված շաբաթվա մեջ մեկ օր դրեց, որպեսզի մարդիկ կարգով` միասին աշխատեն և հանգստյան օրը հանգստանան: Մրկ.2:27,28;
> Շաբաթը նաև խորհուրդ և նշան է Աստծո ժողովրդի գալիք հանգստի: Ել.31:13,17; Եբ.4:7-10;


Բոլորը ուշադիր կկարդամ, դեռ այս մեկի հետ կապված որոշ հարցեր առաջացան.
1. Ինչու՞ է շեշտվում շաբաթ օրը... եթե 7-րդ օրը կիրակին է: Դրա համար ե՞ն ամերիկացիները շաբաթը սկսում կիրակի օրվանից, որ 7-րդ օրը լինի շաբաթ :Xeloq: 

2. Էլ ի՞նչ իրավունքի մասին է խոսքը, եթե մարդ իրավունք չունի իրեն տանջելու, դեռ դիմացինին այո, իրավունք չունի, դա առանց պատվիրանների էլ պարզ էր, բայց հենց իրե՞ն...  :Think: 

3. Ես պարտադրված հավատք չեմ տեսել... այսինքն, որ մարդը պարտավոր լինի հիշելու Աստծուն:

4. Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած խախտում մահվամբ պետք է հատուցվի՞ :Think: :
Իսլամը անմարդկային կրոն է ::}:

----------


## Աբելյան

> 1. Ինչու՞ է շեշտվում շաբաթ օրը... եթե 7-րդ օրը կիրակին է: Դրա համար ե՞ն ամերիկացիները շաբաթը սկսում կիրակի օրվանից, որ 7-րդ օրը լինի շաբաթ


Շաբաթը սովորաբար կիրակի օրվանից ա սկսում: :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (01.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Մեկշաբթին դա շաբաթվա առաջին օրն է եղել որը հետագայում վերանվանվել է Կիրակի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած խախտում մահվամբ պետք է հատուցվի՞:


Խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում-ներում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում-ներում:


 :Wacko: 
Իսկ ու՞ր է մահը :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ու՞ր է մահը


Մահվան արժանանում են նրանք, ովքեր Հիսուսից ներում չեն հայցում :Xeloq:

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում-ներում:


Խաղտեցիր,հասկացար որ լավ բան չես արել ու ներում խնդրեցիր դե ասենք ներվեցիր և այդպես 1000000000000 անգամ,ստացվում է իսկական խորոված էն էլ թոնրի մեջ:

----------


## Gayl

> Մահվան արժանանում են նրանք, ովքեր Հիսուսից ներում չեն հայցում


Չամիչ խի տենց դաժան:Չեմ հայցել,չեմ էլ հայցի,ինչ կասես վերջին գրառումսա՞:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ խի տենց դաժան:Չեմ հայցել,չեմ էլ հայցի,ինչ կասես վերջին գրառումսա՞:


Ես ընդամենը Չամիչ եմ Գայլ ջան, ինչու՞ ես ինձ նման հարց ուղում :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ընդամենը Չամիչ եմ Գայլ ջան, ինչու՞ ես ինձ նման հարց ուղում


Չամիչ մտածի այս կյանքի մասին,մեկը ասումա որ մեռնեմ վերածնվելու եմ,մեկը ասումա որ մեռնեմ գնալու եմ սատանի հետ ձուկ բռնելու,կարճ ասած ամեն մեկը մի բանիա հավատում,էտ նրանից որ ուզում ենք կրկին ապրել չենք ուզում մեռնել ու վերջ,սրանք դատարկ խոսակցություններ են,էտ կրոննա որ մարդու մեջ վախա գցում,պատճառը ինձանից էլ լավ գիտես,մի վախեցի արա էն ինչ որ ճիշտ ես համարոմ,մի սպանիր ոչ թե նրա համար որ Քրիստոսն է ասել այլ նրա համար որ այդ երևույթը խորթ է քեզ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ պրծա ես էլ գիտեմ մի բան գիտես մեզ չես ասում:


Ինչ ասե՞մ Գայլ ջան, քո նախորդ գրառումը կարծես խոսում է այն մասին, որ  դու գտել ես մարդկությանը հուզող  բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները եւ պատրաս ես բոլորին ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց տալ :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ ասե՞մ Գայլ ջան, քո նախորդ գրառումը կարծես խոսում է այն մասին, որ  դու գտել ես մարդկությանը հուզող  բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները եւ պատրաս ես բոլորին ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց տալ


Չէ Չամիչ ջան իմ ոչ մի գրառումից այդպիսի բան երբեք էլ չի հետևել,իմ ասածը տարբերակաուղակի եկեք չմտածենք հաջորդ կյանքի մասին որովհետև հիմա ինձ ու քեզ այս կյանքն է տված և տված է ապրելու համար,ոչ թե մյուս կյանքն էլ բռոնի անելու համար,մտածում եք այնպիսի բանի մասին որ ոչ տեսել եք ոչ էլ տեսնողից ինչ որ բան եք լսել:

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), Yeghoyan (01.11.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> եկեք չմտածենք հաջորդ կյանքի մասին որովհետև հիմա ինձ ու քեզ այս կյանքն է տված և տված է ապրելու համար,ոչ թե մյուս կյանքն էլ բռոնի անելու համար


Այո, կյանքը տրված է ապրելու համար, բայց գրագետ ապրելու: Ոչ գրագետ ապրողների համար ինչպես ներկան, այնպես էլ ապագան կարող է շատ տխուր դասավորվել: Պատվիրանները ինչ որ չափով կյանքի գրագիտություն են սովորեցնում, բայց մատուցում են ոչ խորացված գիտելիք:
Գոյություն ունեն ինչպես ֆիզիկական, այնպես էլ հոգեկան հիգիենայի կանոներ, այս կանոններին տիրապետելու եւ կիրառելու դեպքում, կարծում եմ, կյանքը շատ ավելի հաջող կարող է դասավորվել: :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Այո, կյանքը տրված է ապրելու համար, բայց գրագետ ապրելու: Ոչ գրագետ ապրողների համար ինչպես ներկան, այնպես էլ ապագան կարող է շատ տխուր դասավորվել: Պատվիրանները ինչ որ չափով կյանքի գրագիտություն են սովորեցնում, բայց մատուցում են ոչ խորացված գիտելիք:
> Գոյություն ունեն ինչպես ֆիզիկական, այնպես էլ հոգեկան հիգիենայի կանոներ, այս կանոններին տիրապետելու եւ կիրառելու դեպքում, կարծում եմ, կյանքը շատ ավելի հաջող կարող է դասավորվել:


Մովսեսի էտ տաս պատվիրանները ես նմանեցնում եմ Քաջ Նազար մուլտֆիլմի մի հատված,երբ Նազարը ասումա«Գետը պտի ունենա երկու ափ՝ աջ ու ձախ,սարերը դաշտերից պետք է բարձր լինեն»:Էտ պատվիրաններին այնպես եք վերաբերվում ոնց որ  էտ մենակ Մովսեսը կարար հնարեր,ցանկացած մարդ պետք է կարողան սևը սպիտակից տարբերի,այսինքն չգողանա,չսպանի...:

----------

յոգի (02.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում, խախտում-ապաշխարում-ներում:


 :Shok:  ուրեմն կարելի է շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ խախտել-ապաշխարհել, խախտել-ապաշխարհել, խախտել-ապաշխարհել..............վերջում սովորության համաձայն ներվել :Pardon:

----------


## Jatagov

> Մովսեսի էտ տաս պատվիրանները ես նմանեցնում եմ Քաջ Նազար մուլտֆիլմի մի հատված,երբ Նազարը ասումա«Գետը պտի ունենա երկու ափ՝ աջ ու ձախ,սարերը դաշտերից պետք է բարձր լինեն»:Էտ պատվիրաններին այնպես եք վերաբերվում ոնց որ  էտ մենակ Մովսեսը կարար հնարեր,ցանկացած մարդ պետք է կարողան սևը սպիտակից տարբերի,այսինքն չգողանա,չսպանի...:


Գրվածքներդ համապատասխանում է անունիդ, Գայլ: Դու Աստծուն հավատաս թե չհավատաս, միևնույնն է Աստծո դատաստանից չես փախչի: Ուղակի լավ կլինի, որ Քո անզոր լինելը խոստովանես Աստծո առաջ ու Նրա դեմ ամբարտավանությամբ չխոսես: Երանի թե Աստծուն ճանաչես ու այդ ժամանակ կհասկանաս, որ կյանքը Աստծո մեջ է, Աստծո հետ է և ոչ թե առանց Նրա: Աստված օրհնի Քեզ:

----------

Արծիվ (01.11.2009)

----------


## Համիկ

> Մովսեսի էտ տաս պատվիրանները ես նմանեցնում եմ Քաջ Նազար մուլտֆիլմի մի հատված,երբ Նազարը ասումա«Գետը պտի ունենա երկու ափ՝ աջ ու ձախ,սարերը դաշտերից պետք է բարձր լինեն»:Էտ պատվիրաններին այնպես եք վերաբերվում ոնց որ  էտ մենակ Մովսեսը կարար հնարեր,ցանկացած մարդ պետք է կարողան սևը սպիտակից տարբերի,այսինքն չգողանա,չսպանի...:


Շաատ լավն էր…
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, եթե դու ինտուիտիվ, բնածին քո մեջ կրում ես պատվիրանները: Այսինքն՝ քեզ պետք չի հիշեցնել, որ չգողանաս: Ինչ ես կարծում էս կյանքում բոլորը էդպիսին են՞: 
Ցավն էլ հենց էն է, որ՝ չէ: Եթե դրանց / էդ գողացողներին, սպանողներին, շնացողներին/ ասեն, որ Գայլն ու Համիկը ասել են, որ չի կարելի գողանալ: Պատկերացնում ես, չէ՞, դրանց ռեակցիան: Իսկի աստծուց վախ չունեն, բայց գոնե հույս կա, որ ինչ որ մի պահ կզգաստատանան, դարձի կգան, ամոթ ու աբուռ կհիշեն:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, եթե դու ինտուիտիվ, բնածին քո մեջ կրում ես պատվիրանները: Այսինքն՝ քեզ պետք չի հիշեցնել, որ չգողանաս: Ինչ ես կարծում էս կյանքում բոլորը էդպիսին են՞:


Բայց էսպիսի մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ կա: Բազմաթիվ կրոնապաշտների մոտ բարոյականության չափանիշ հանդիսանում է սուրբ գրքի իմացությունը, Քրիստոսին հավատալը կամ առհասարակ կրոնապաշտությունը: Այդ կարգի կարծր համոզմունքներով առաջնորդվող անձինք համոզված են, որ եթե դիմացինը Աստծուն չի հավատում, սուրբ գիրքը չի ընդունում ուրեմն բարոյապես կաղ է: Հավանաբար այդ կերպ մտածողները կարծում են, որ եթե դիմացինը սուրբ գիրքը չի կարդացել ուրեմն տեղյակ չէ, որ սպանել, գողանալ, շնանալ չի կարելի: Այսպիսի տենդենց նկատվում է հատկապես աղանդավորների շրջանում: Բոլորի մոտ կա կարծր համոզմունք, որ եթե անձը այդ խմբավորման անդամ չէ, ուրեմն նրան առաջնորդողը սատանան է: Հետաքրքիր է.... այսպես սատանայաֆոբիա էլ կարելի է ձեռքբերել: :Think:

----------


## AniwaR

> Այսինքն՝ քեզ պետք չի հիշեցնել, որ չգողանաս: Ինչ ես կարծում էս կյանքում բոլորը էդպիսին են՞: 
> Ցավն էլ հենց էն է, որ՝ չէ:


Այո՜:

Չգիտեմ՝ ում ինչքանով են հետաքրքիր 10 պատվիրանները կրոնական առումով, բայց դրանք բավական կարևոր էտապ են՝ պատմական, մարդաբանական, սոցիոլոգիական, իրավագիտական առումներով: *Ի՞նչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում 10 պատվիրանները:* Աստվածայի՞ն օրենքներ: Ո՛չ: Դրանք ամենահասարակ մարդկային օրենքներն են կամ որպեսզի «օրենք» բառի ժամանակակից իմաստից չկառչենք, համընդհանուր վարքագծի նորմերն ամրագրող ակտ: Նույն դերն այսօր կատարում են մեր Սահմանադրությունը և մյուս բոլոր օրենքները: Ըստ էության՝ Մովսեսը, լինելով, հրեա ժողովրդի առաջնորդը, այդ նորմերը սահմանելու համար պետք է ամուր հիմք ունենար, իսկ ի՞նչը կլիներ ավելի ամուր հիմք՝ տվյալ ժամանակաշրջանի հասարակական հարաբերությունների ու գաղափարական զարգացմանը համապատասխան, քան աստծո կամքը: Մովսեսի 10 պատվիրաններն այդ առումով միակը չեն: Օրինակ՝ բաբելոնյան թագավոր Համմուրաբիի օրենսգիրքը դրված է նույն հենքի վրա. Համմուրաբին այդ կաննոները տալիս է ժողովրդին արևի աստծո անունից, աստծուց է բխում նրա իշխանությունը:

Բայց հիմա աշխարհը մի քիչ փոխվել է, մարդիկ էլ, մարդկային հարաբերություններն էլ: 10 պատվիրանների որոշ դրույթներ կարող են այսօրվա մարդու համար քիչ ակտուալ կամ ընդունելի թվալ, սակայն խոշոր հաշվով դրանք այսօր էլ նույնն են մնում: Մի՞թե այսօր դուք չեք գողանում, քանի որ աստված է Մովսեսի բերանով ձեզ այդպես ասել: Ոմանք՝ միգուցե այո, սակայն մեծամասնությունը դա չի անում՝
սեփական բարոյական համոզմունքներից ելնելով.որովհետև չունի դրա կարիքը.վախենում է քրեական *(օրենքի առջև) պատասխանատվությունից*:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ի՞նչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում 10 պատվիրանները: Աստվածայի՞ն օրենքներ: Ո՛չ: Դրանք ամենահասարակ մարդկային օրենքներն են կամ որպեսզի «օրենք» բառի ժամանակակից իմաստից չկառչենք, համընդհանուր վարքագծի նորմերն ամրագրող ակտ


Դա նույնն է եթե ասես, Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում ձգողականության օրենքը: Տիեզերական օրե՞նք: Ո՛չ: Դա. Նյուտոնի կողմից հաստատված՝ երկիր մոլորակի կենսաբանական պրոցեսների նորմատիվ գործընթացը ամրագրող մի ակտ է: :Smile: 

Նորից եմ ուզում նշել: Տասը պատվիրանները բավականին մակերեսայնորեն են շոշափում այն օրենքները, որոնք հաստատված են տիեզերքում, բայց  Տիեզերքում գործում են հստակ օրենքներ, որոնց ծնունդն է մարդը: Այսինքն՝ օրենքն է ծնում մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է օրենք սահմանում: :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Շաատ լավն էր…
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, եթե դու ինտուիտիվ, բնածին քո մեջ կրում ես պատվիրանները: Այսինքն՝ քեզ պետք չի հիշեցնել, որ չգողանաս: Ինչ ես կարծում էս կյանքում բոլորը էդպիսին են՞: 
> Ցավն էլ հենց էն է, որ՝ չէ: Եթե դրանց / էդ գողացողներին, սպանողներին, շնացողներին/ ասեն, որ Գայլն ու Համիկը ասել են, որ չի կարելի գողանալ: Պատկերացնում ես, չէ՞, դրանց ռեակցիան: Իսկի աստծուց վախ չունեն, բայց գոնե հույս կա, որ ինչ որ մի պահ կզգաստատանան, դարձի կգան, ամոթ ու աբուռ կհիշեն:


Համիկ ջան ուրեմն հավատացած եղի,որ եկեղեցականների մեծ մասը ստախոս ու թալանչի են և հետո Աստծուց ոչ թե պետք է վախենան այլ սիրեն:

----------


## AniwaR

> Դա նույնն է եթե ասես, Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում ձգողականության օրենքը: Տիեզերական օրե՞նք: Ո՛չ: Դա. Նյուտոնի կողմից հաստատված՝ երկիր մոլորակի կենսաբանական պրոցեսների նորմատիվ գործընթացը ամրագրող մի ակտ է:


Ո՛չ, դա նույնը չէ: Գեղեցիկ բառախաղի մեջ ընկնելու փոխարեն՝ ավելի լավ է «երկնքից իջնել երկիր» և փորձել ըմբռնել ասածիս իմաստը, որն ամենևին դժվար չէ: Տասը պատվիրանները մարդկային օրենքներ են՝ տրված մարդկանց մարդու կողմից՝ կարգավորելու հենց այդ մարդկանց միջև հասարակական հարաբերությունները: Հնագույն ժամանակներում առաջնորդները, թագավորները, փարավոնները երկիրը, ժողովրդին կառավարելու համար իրենց հրապարակած օրենքներին վերագրում էին աստվածային ծագում՝ դրանց հեղինակությունը բարձրացնելու համար: Այդ համեմատությունը ակնհայտ սխալ է և զվարճալի 2 պարզ պատճառով՝

ձգողականության օրենքը հասարակական հարաբերություններ չի կարգավորում, Նյուտոնն էլ թագավոր չէ.ձգողականության օրենքը (իրավական) ակտ չէ, որը կրում է համապարտադիր բնույթ և պաշտպանվում պետության հարկադրանքի ուժով: :LOL: 




> Նորից եմ ուզում նշել: Տասը պատվիրանները բավականին մակերեսայնորեն են շոշափում այն օրենքները, որոնք հաստատված են տիեզերքում, բայց  Տիեզերքում գործում են հստակ օրենքներ, որոնց ծնունդն է մարդը: Այսինքն՝ օրենքն է ծնում մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է օրենք սահմանում:


Ակնհայտ է՝ Ձեզ շփոթության մեջ է գցել «օրենք» եզրույթը. տվյալ կոնտեկստում այն կարող եք փոխարինել «վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմեր սահմանող ակտ»-ով:

----------

Leo Negri (14.02.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Գեղեցիկ բառախաղի մեջ ընկնելու փոխարեն՝ ավելի լավ է «երկնքից իջնել երկիր» և փորձել ըմբռնել ասածիս իմաստը, որն ամենևին դժվար չէ:


Հարգելիս, ու՞ր եք ինձ ուզում իջեցնել, մենք բոլորս էլ տիեզերք կոչված երկնքում ենք ապրում: :Wink: 




> Այդ համեմատությունը ակնհայտ սխալ է և զվարճալի


Իհարկե ուրախ եմ, որ զվարճացրի, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ իրականում համեմատությունը այնքան էլ անտեղի չէր, որքան որ ձեզ է թվում:




> Հնագույն ժամանակներում առաջնորդները, թագավորները, փարավոնները երկիրը, ժողովրդին կառավարելու համար իրենց հրապարակած օրենքներին վերագրում էին աստվածային ծագում՝ դրանց հեղինակությունը բարձրացնելու համար: Այդ համեմատությունը ակնհայտ սխալ է և զվարճալի 2 պարզ պատճառով՝


Փաստորեն, մի քանի խելոք մարդ, հանկարծ գլխի են ընկել, որ կարելի է նմանատիպ օրենքներ ստեղծել եւ մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնե՞լ, իսկ մինչ այդ մարդիկ համատարած իրար մորդու՞մ էին: :Wink: 




> Ակնհայտ է՝ Ձեզ շփոթության մեջ է գցել «օրենք» եզրույթը. տվյալ կոնտեկստում այն կարող եք փոխարինել «վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմեր սահմանող ակտ»-ով:


Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչ եք ասում: Ես ասում եմ, որ օրենքն է մարդ ծնում, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է օրենք ծնում:

----------


## AniwaR

> համեմատությունը այնքան էլ անտեղի չէր, որքան որ ձեզ է թվում:


Համեմատությունը սիրուն էր, բայց միանգամայն անտեղի. պատճառները վերևում նշել եմ:




> Փաստորեն, մի քանի խելոք մարդ, հանկարծ գլխի են ընկել, որ կարելի է նմանատիպ օրենքներ ստեղծել եւ մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնե՞լ, իսկ մինչ այդ մարդիկ համատարած իրար մորդու՞մ էին:


Ոչ, մինչ այդ մարդիկ ՀԱՄԱՏԱՐԱԾ չէին իրար մորթում (չնայած իրար մորթողներ էլ կային), մեր քննարկած հնագույն ժամանակաշրջանից առաջ տոհմացեղային նախնադարյան հասարական համայնակարգն իրեն բնորոշ ներքին կառավարման սիստեմն ուներ, բայց մարդկանց թվաքանակի աճի ու տնտեսական և քաղաքական ապարատի զարգացման հետ մեկտեղ մարդկանց կառավարելը ավելի բարդ է դառնում, և շուտով անհրաժեշտություն է առաջ գալիս վարքագծի նորմերի գրավոր ամրագրման, որոնց կյանքի կոչվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի դրանք լինեն նաև հեղինակավոր աղբյուրից (տվյալ շրջանում՝ աստծուց թելադրված): ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ՝ Մովսեսի 10 պատվիրանները ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմերի (տեսեք՝ չեմ ասում «օրենք») այդպիսի բավականին մեծ թվով դրսևորումներից մեկը:




> Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչ եք ասում:


Փորձեմ ավելի պարզ.




> Ես ասում եմ, որ օրենքն է մարդ ծնում, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է օրենք ծնում:


Ինչպես նշեցի, իմ գրառման մեջ «օրենքը» կարելի է փոխարինել «վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմ»-ով. փորձենք Ձեր գրառման մեջ տեղադրել.

վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմն է մարդ ծնում, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմ ծնում:

Ծիծաղելի է հնչում:  :Jpit: 

Կամ՝ ավելի վատ, ասենք,

ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրքն է մարդ ծնում, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է ՀՀ քաղ.օր. ծնում: :LOL: 

 «Օրենք» ասելով՝ ես նկատի *Չ*ունեմ տիեզերքի *օրինաչափությունները* (որը լրիվ առանձին քննարկվելիք թեմա է): 

Մեկ անգամ ևս իմ առաջ քաշած տեսակետը՝

Մովսեսի 10 պատվիրանները տվյալ ժամանակի պահանջով թելադրված օրենքների ժողովածու են, որոնց միսսիան է պարզապես կարգավորել հասարակական հարաբերությունները:

----------

Leo Negri (14.02.2011)

----------


## Համիկ

> Համիկ ջան ուրեմն հավատացած եղի,որ եկեղեցականների մեծ մասը ստախոս ու թալանչի են և հետո Աստծուց ոչ թե պետք է վախենան այլ սիրեն:
> ՈւրեմնՊետրոսը ուզումա Պողոսին սպանի զենքը դնում ա ճակատին որ կրակի մեկ էլ հիշումա Աստծո պատվիրանը ու չի սպանում:


Ես եկեղեցականների անուն չտվեցի, այլ աստծո:

----------


## Չամիչ

> «Օրենք» ասելով՝ ես նկատի Չունեմ տիեզերքի օրինաչափությունները (որը լրիվ առանձին քննարկվելիք թեմա է):


Մի սպանիր, մի բռնանա օրենքը տիեզերքում գործող օրինաչափություն է: *Բռնությունը բռնություն է ծնում:* Այստեղ հստակ գործում է ձգողականության օրենքը, որը ոչ Մովսեսն է հորինել, ոչ էլ Քրիստոսը:




> վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմն է մարդ ծնում, այլ ոչ թե մարդն է վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմ ծնում:
> Ծիծաղելի է հնչում:


Հենց այդպես է Velvet Bride ջան: Շատ ճիշտ ես ձեւակերպել, վարքագծի համապարտադիր նորմն է մարդ ծնում: Նկատի չունեմ ծննդաբերում, այլ ծնում :Wink:  Ծնողական սերը, ոչ թե անձնական քմահաճույք է, այլ պարտադիր նորմ: Այս նորմը խախտելու դեպքում ձեւավորվում՝ ծնվում է, ոչ թե նորմալ, այլ նորմայից բազմաթիվ շեղումներ ունեցող մարդ:

Սա հստակ օրենք է, որը պետք է ամրագրել: Մայրական բնազդը հանդիսանում է օրենքի կիրառման գլխավոր երաշխիք, բնությունը  հենց ինքն է հոգացել, որ օրենքը հնարավորինս անխափան գործի:
Բայց, եթե չլինեն օրենքի հստակ ձեւակերպումներ, վերլուծություններ, մարդը ինքնուրույն կարող է չկողմնորոշվի թե ի վերջո ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի այդ ծնողական բնազդ կոչվածը: Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ շատ դեպքերում հենց այդպես էլ տեղի է ունենում: Շատերը երեխա են ունենում, մուրացկանության բիզնեսը առավել հաջող իրականացնելու համար, երեխա են ունենում ու վաճառում, կամ հանձնում մանկատուն, կամ թողնում, որ կենդանիների հետ մեծանա: Հենց սրա համար եմ ասում, որ պատվիրաններում բավականին մակերեսայնորեն է անդրադարձ արվում օրենսդրական այն համակարգին, որը գործում է տիեզերքում:
Հստակ գործում են օրենքներ, որոնց չկիրառելը բերում է ծանր հետեւանքների:
Լացը լաց է բերում, բախտը ժպտում է լավատեսներին եւ այս կարգի այլ ձեւակերպումները ոչ թե լիրիկական զեղումներ են, այլ հստակ գործող օրենքներ:




> Մովսեսի 10 պատվիրանները տվյալ ժամանակի պահանջով թելադրված օրենքների ժողովածու են, որոնց միսսիան է պարզապես կարգավորել հասարակական հարաբերությունները:


Մովսեսի կողմից ընդամենը *փորձ է արվել* ամրագրել այն օրենքները, որոնք գործում են տիեզերքում:

Օգտագործելով մարդկանց սնահավատությունը, վախ ներշնչելու եւ մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնելու համար գույները հնարավորինս խտացվել, ամեն բան չափազանցվել ու ճոխացվել է:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես եկեղեցականների անուն չտվեցի, այլ աստծո:


Աստծո խոսքը եկեղեցականներն են տարածում և կրոն պահպանողնները եկեղեցակններն են,որովհետև եթե նրանք չլինեն մի քանի սերունդ հետո էտ կրոնի մասին բոլորը կմոռանան և եթե թալանչին քարոզում է որ չպետք է գողանա,ապա ինձ թվում է որ նա ոչնչի  չի հասնի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մահվան արժանանում են նրանք, ովքեր Հիսուսից ներում չեն հայցում


Իհարկե դա հոգևոր մահվան մասին է մյուս խոսքով ասած՝ երկրորդ մահ:

----------


## eduard30

Ժոզ կբացատրեք ինչ՞ բան է կուռքը, որ ասում է կուռքեր չշինեք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

կուռք որքան ես եմ հասկանում դա պաշտամունքի առարկան, անձն է որտեղ գաղափարը, արժեքը ստորադասվում է…

----------


## eduard30

> կուռք որքան ես եմ հասկանում դա պաշտամունքի առարկան, անձն է որտեղ գաղափարը, արժեքը ստորադասվում է…


Փաստորեն նշանակում է խաչը կամ ցանգացած սրբի նկար կուռք է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն նշանակում է խաչը կամ ցանգացած սրբի նկար կուռք է:


այո

ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե օբյեկտն է կուռք այլ մեր անվերապահ վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ այն վերածվում է կուռքի… օրինակ Լեոնարդո դա Վինչիի նկարը կրոնավորների համար կուռք է ինձ համար արվեստի գործ

----------


## luys747

> Ժոզ կբացատրեք ինչ՞ բան է կուռքը, որ ասում է կուռքեր չշինեք:


 Աստվածաշնչում նույն համարում ասվում է ՝ կուռքեր չշինեք ոչ երկնքում, ոչ երկրի վրա, ոչ ջրերի մեջ:
Մարդիկ ստեղծում են կուռքեր, երբ չեն կարողանում կամ չեն ուզում ճանաչել Աստծուն: Դրանք մարդու երեվակայության արդյունքներ են, ներշնչված տարբեր ստախոսների կողմից: Մարդիկ կուռքեր ստեղծում են ոչ միայն նյութական առարկաներից, այլ նաեվ կարոսղ են ստեղծել, իրենց երեվակայության շնորհիվ, օրնակ՝ Եհովայի վկաները, չնայած Աստծո  անունը գողացել են, իրենց պաշտածը մնում է կուռք, որին կառուցել են երկնքում: Նմանապես, երբ մարդիկ պաշտում են տարբեր կենդանիների, օրինակ կովերին, եվ այլն, կարող է դիտվել որպես կուռք, որը կառուցվել է ջրերի մեջ:Սա ասում եմ ելնելով կենադանիների բաղադրության մեջ ջրի բարձր տոկոսի առկայության հետ կապված: Սա իմ կարծիքն է, ուղղակի հարցը դուրս եկել էր, ցանկանում էի լիարժեք պատասխան տամ:

----------

eduard30 (18.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ժող, կբացատրեք ինչ՞ բան է կուռքը, որ ասում է կուռքեր չշինեք:


Փորձեմ պարզաբանել:  :Smile: 

Նախ Աստծո երկրորդ պատվիրանի ձևակերպումը.

*«Ինձնից բացի այլ աստուածներ չպիտի լինեն քեզ համար։ Վերեւում՝ երկնքում, ներքեւում՝ երկրի վրայ, եւ երկրի խորքի ջրերի մէջ եղած որեւէ բանի նմանութեամբ քեզ կուռքեր չպիտի կերտես։ Չպիտի երկրպագես ու չպիտի պաշտես դրանց, որովհետեւ ե՛ս եմ քո Տէր Աստուածը՝ մի նախանձոտ Աստուած. հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատժում եմ որդիներին, ինձ ատող մարդկանց նոյնիսկ երրորդ ու չորրորդ սերնդին, իսկ ինձ սիրող ու իմ հրամանը կատարող մարդկանց մինչեւ հազարերորդ սերնդին ողորմում եմ։»* - Ելից 20: 3-6
*«Իմ աչքի առջեւ օտար աստուածներ չունենաս, վերեւում՝ երկնքում, ներքեւում՝ երկրի վրայ, երկրի տակ՝ ջրերի մէջ գոյութիւն ունեցող որեւէ արարածի կերպարանքով քեզ համար կուռքեր չշինես, դրանց չերկրպագես ու դրանց չծառայես, որովհետեւ ես եմ քո Տէր Աստուածը՝ մի նախանձոտ Աստուած։ Ես հայրերի գործած մեղքերի համար հատուցում եմ պահանջում նրանց որդիներից, ինձ ատողների երրորդ ու չորրորդ սերունդներից։ Դրա փոխարէն ես ողորմածութիւն եմ ցուցաբերում ինձ սիրողների ու իմ հրամանները կատարողների հազար սերունդների նկատմամբ։»* - Բ Օրինաց 5: 7-10

«Կուռք» բառը եբրայական բնագրում համապատասխանում է «պեսել» բառին, որը ծագել է մեկ այլ եբրայական բառից՝ «պեսալ»: Նշանակում է հատել, կտրել, քանդակել քարից կամ փայտից: Փաստորեն արգելվում է որևէ նյութից կուռք, պաշտամունքի առարկա ստեղծելը: Բ Օրինաց 4: 16-19-ում ասվում է.
*«Անօրէնութիւն մի՛ արէք, կուռքեր չստեղծէք տղամարդու կամ կնոջ կերպարանքով, երկրի վրայ գտնուող որեւէ անասունի կերպարանքով, երկնքի տակ թռչող որեւէ թռչունի կերպարանքով, երկրի վրայ սողացող որեւէ սողունի կերպարանքով, երկրի տակ՝ ջրերի մէջ գտնուող որեւէ ձկան կերպարանքով, կամ դէպի երկինք նայելով. արեգակը, լուսինը, աստղերն ու երկնքի բոլոր զարդերը տեսնելով չմոլորուէք, դրանց չերկրպագէք ու դրանք չպաշտէք։»*
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ նշված «պոտենցյալ» կուռքերից շատերը պաշտվում են նաև հիմա: Աստված նաև շեշտում է, որ *ոչ մի* պատկեր Երկնքի ու Երկրի Արարչի մարմնավորումը չէ՝
*«Ես եմ Տէր Աստուածը, սա է իմ անունը, իմ փառքը ուրիշին չեմ տայ, ոչ էլ իմ քաջութիւնը՝ կուռքերին»* - Եսայի 42: 8

Իսկ կուռքերին երկրպագելը բավական հաճախ է հանդիպում թե՛ հրեաների (Ելից 32, Գ Թագավորաց 12: 25-33, Դ Թագավորաց 17: 7-23 ևն) և թե՛ մյուս ազգերի մոտ (Դանիել 3: 1-7, Դ Թագավորաց 17: 24-42 ևն): Սուրբ Գրքի վերաբերմունքը կուռքերին հստակ է (Սաղմոս 134: 15-18, 113: 10-16, Եսայի 46: 5-7, Ամբակում 2: 18-19, Երեմիա 10: 2-5): 
Եսայի մարգարեն ուղղակիորեն ծաղրում է կուռքերին երկրպագողներին.

*«Բոլոր նրանք, որ ստեղծում ու կերտում էին սնոտի աստուածներ, այն ժամանակ իսկ ոչնչութիւն էին։Նրանք այդ անում էին ըստ իրենց ցանկութեան, սակայն դրանք չեն օգնելու նրանց, քանզի ո՛չ տեսնում են եւ ո՛չ էլ ըմբռնում, եւ դուք էլ կարող էք վկայել այդ մասին։ Թող ամաչի նա, ով ստեղծում է ստեղծուածը եւ անօգուտ կերպով կուռք է ձուլում, նաեւ բոլոր նրանք, որ հաղորդակից են դառնում նրան։ Բայց ամօթահար պիտի լինեն բոլոր նրանք, որ կուռքեր են ստեղծում եւ կերտում անօգուտ բաներ, որոնք, ինչից էլ պատրաստուած լինեն, բոլորովին պիտի չորանան եւ անտեսուեն մարդկանցից։ Պիտի հաւաքուեն ամէնքը, դէմառդէմ կանգնեն միասին, պիտի ամաչեն եւ առհասարակ ամօթահար լինեն։ Երկաթագործը իր համար գործիք կռեց, ուրագը սրեց եւ տաշեց նրանով, դուրը գործի դրեց ու յղկեցեւ իր բազկի ուժով կանգնեցրեց այն։ Իսկ ինքը քաղց է զգալու, տկարանալու, ջուր իսկ չի խմելու։ Հիւսնը փայտ ընտրեց, չափեց այն ու գծեց,պատկերի ձեւ ու նմանութիւն տուեց, դուրով յղկեց այն, սոսնձապատեց, նրան տուեց տղամարդու կերպարանք, մարդու դէմքի ձեւ ու գեղեցկութիւն եւ կանգնեցրեց իր տան մէջ։ Այն փայտը, որ կտրեց, « սոճին կամ սօսին, կաղնին կամ թեղօշը, որոնք տնկեց Տէրը, եւ անձրեւը աճեցրեց, որպէսզի մարդու համար վառելիք լինեն, « ահա դրանից վերցրեց, վառեց ու տաքացաւ, մի կէսից հաց եփեց, իսկ մի կէսն էլ արձան շինեց եւ երկրպագեց նրան. իր իսկ շինած արձանի առաջն ընկած՝ երկրպագեց նրան։ Նրա կէսն այրեց խարոյկի վրայ, որի կրակով հաց եփեց եւ միս խորովեց, կերաւ, կշտացաւ ու տաքացաւ՝ ասելով, թէ՝ «Երանի՜ ինձ, որ տաքացայ եւ կրակը տեսայ»։ Իսկ կէսից քանդակուած աստուած շինեց եւ, խոնարհուելով, երկրպագեց նրան, աղօթեց նրա առաջ եւ ասաց՝ «Փրկի՛ր ինձ, քանզի դու իմ աստուածն ես»։ Նրանք անկարող եղան մտածել եւ իմանալ, որովհետեւ նրանց աչքերը՝ տեսնելու համար եւ նրանց սրտերը՝ հասկանալու համար բթացան։ Նրանք չմտածեցին, չգիտակցեցին ու չհասկացան, որ փայտի կէսը կրակով այրեցին եւ նրա կրակի վրայ հաց եփեցին, միս խորովեցին ու կերան, իսկ նրա կէսից կուռք պատրաստեցին եւ երկրպագում են նրան։ Իմացի՛ր, նրանց սիրտը մոխիր է, եւ նրանք մոլորուած են, նրանցից ոչ ոք չի կարող փրկել նրանց հոգիները. դուք տեսնում էք, բայց չէք ասում, թէ՝ «Խաբէութիւն է մեր ձեռքերի մէջ»*։ - Եսայի 44: 9-20

Այս պատվիրանի լրջությունը շեշետվում է ինչպես Հին Կտակարանում (Ղևտացոց 19: 4, 26: 1), այնպես էլ Նոր Կտակարանում՝
1. *«Որդեակնե՛ր, հեռո՛ւ պահեցէք դուք ձեզ կռապաշտութիւնից։»* - Ա Թուղթ Հովհաննու 5: 21
2. *«Ուստի, իմ սիրելինե՛ր, փախէ՛ք կռապաշտութիւնից։»* - Ա Կորնթացիս 10: 14
3. *«Եւ արդ, որովհետեւ Աստծու զարմն ենք, չպէտք է խորհենք, թէ աստուածայինը նման է ոսկուն կամ արծաթին կամ քարին, որոնք ճարտարութեամբ եւ մարդու խելքով են քանդակուած։»* - Գործք 17: 29

Հատկապես այս վերջինն է ուսուցանում, որ անգամ սրբապատկերները կենդանի Աստծո պատկերը չէն ու չպիտի պաշտվեն:
Հիմա անդրադառնանք Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու մոտեցմանը: Չեմ ցանկանում խորանալ «պատկերապաշտների» ու «պատկերամարտների» դարավոր գաղափարական ու ոչ միայն կռիվներում, ուստի կառանձնացնեմ Վրթանես Քերթողի «Պատկերամարտների մասին» աշխատությունը (7-րդ դար): Այստեղ արտահայտված է հայ եկեղեցու վարդապետական դիրքորոշումն այդ խնդրի վերաբերյալ, որն անփոփոխ է ցայսօր: Հայ եկեղեցին սովորեցնում է երկրպագել *միայն* Աստծուն։ Սրբերի պատկերները հարգելի են մեզ, որովհետև պատմում են նրանց աստուածահաճո վարքը, գործերը, որոնք *Աստուած կատարել է նրանց միջոցով։* Առհասարակ, ինչ պատկեր որ օրհնվում է, միշտ շեշտվում է աղոթքի մէջ, որ Աստված այդ պատկերը դարձնի *«պատճառ երկրպագութեան համագոյ Երրորդութեան»*։ Հայ եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը պատկերների հարցում ուղղված է *ոչ թե* «անշունչ» պատկերին, այլ պատկերի միջոցով մարդկանց «համագոյ Ս. Երրորդութեան» երկրպագությանն ուղղելու։ Այդպես էլ գրված է «Մաշտոցում»՝ պատկերի օծման եւ օրհնության կարգում. *«Սուրբ Տէր, սրբեա՛ զկենդանագիր պատկերս զայս սրբոց քոց վկայից՝ի պատիւ եւ յերկրպագութիւն ամենասուրբ Երրորդութեանդ»*։ 
Այսինքն, Հայ եկեղեցում, ի տարբերություն պատկերապաշտության՝ գոյութուն ունի պատկերահարգություն, որը հորդորում է հավատացյալներին ձգտել աստվածահաճո կյանքի։ *Պատկերների հարգութունը երկրպագութուն չէ։* Պատկերապաշտութունը նշանակալից տեղ *չի գրավել* Հայ եկեղեցու կյանքում։ 
Պատկերահարգության օգտին խոսում են մի քանի փաստեր:
Նախ դեռ Հին Կտակարանում հանդիպում ենք մի դեպքի, երբ Աստված ինքը պատվիրեց հանգանակի վրա քերոբվեներ պատկերել (գործնականում՝ սրբեր): Ու քահանաներն այդ պատկերների հետ վարվում էին մեծ հարգանքով: (Ելից 25: 18, 26: 31): Կամ Սողոմոնի տաճարի պատերին նորից քերոբվեների պատկերներ էին (Գ Թագավորաց 6: 29-32, 6: 23):
Դեռևս առաջին դարում հայոց մեջ հայտնի էին Ս. Դաստառակի եւ Աստվածամոր պատկերի պատմությունները։ 
Ս. Դաստառակը (դաստառակ՝ նշանակում է թաշկինակ, երեսի սրբիչ) կամ Հիսուսի «անձեռագործ պատկերը», ըստ ավանդութեան Հայաստան է բերել Աբգարի դեսպաններից մեկը՝ Անանը։ Նրանք գնացել էին Հիսուսի մոտ՝ Աբգար թագավորի նամակը հանձնելու։ Այնտեղ Անանը փորձում է նկարել Քրիստոսին, բայց չի կարողանում։ Հիսուսն էլ վերցնում է մի դաստառակ և դնում իր երեսին, որից հետո իր պատկերը նկարվում է դաստառակի վրա։ Այդ դաստառակը նա հանձնում է Անանին, որն էլ բերվում եւ պահվում է Եդեսիայում։
Մյուս ավանդությունը կապված է Աստվածամոր պատկերի հետ։ Երբ մահանում է Տիրամայրը, Բարդուղիմեոսը առաքեալների հետ չի լինում, և երբ նա վերադառնում է, նրան նվիրում են Ս. Կույսի պատկերը՝ նկարված փայտի վրա։ Նա էլ, գալով Հայաստան, իր հետ բերում է այդ պատկերը, որն ըստ ավանդութեան, պահվում է Անձևացյաց գավառում։
Եվ վերջիվերջո հայտնի է, որ Ղուկաս առաքյալը սրբապատկերներ էր նկարում ու տարածում: Ինչը ևս խոսում է պատկերահարգության օգտին:

Վերջում ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ ինքնին սրբապատկեր պաշտելը մեղք է ու հակասում է Աստծո երկրորդ պատվիրանին: Մենք չենք պաշտում նկարը, այլ նկարի միջոցով պաշտում ենք Սուրբ Երրորդությանը՝ այսինքն մի աստվածությանը:
Աստված ձեզ հետ:  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (18.02.2011), eduard30 (18.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Վերջում ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ ինքնին սրբապատկեր պաշտելը մեղք է ու հակասում է Աստծո երկրորդ պատվիրանին: Մենք չենք պաշտում նկարը, այլ նկարի միջոցով պաշտում ենք Սուրբ Երրորդությանը՝ այսինքն մի աստվածությանը:
> Աստված ձեզ հետ:






Նախորոք ասեմ, որ շնորհակալ եմ:
Բարեկամ քո ասածով նկարը կամ խաչը օգտագործվում է որպես միջնորդ, իմ կարծիքով Ասծո և մարդու միչև կուռքը միջնորդ չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նախորոք ասեմ, որ շնորհակալ եմ:
> Բարեկամ քո ասածով նկարը կամ խաչը օգտագործվում է որպես միջնորդ, իմ կարծիքով Աստծո և մարդու միչև կուռքը միջնորդ չի կարող լինել:


Խաչը կամ սրբապատկերն իբրև միջնո՞րդ: :Shok: 
Մարդու և Աստծո միջև չկա ու չի կարող որևէ միջնորդ լինել բացի Մարդու Որդուց.
*«Քանզի մէ՛կ Աստուած կայ եւ մէ՛կ միջնորդ՝ Աստծու եւ մարդկանց միջեւ. Յիսուս Քրիստոս»* - Ա Տիմոթեոս 2: 5
*«Յիսուս նրանց ասաց. «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը եւ Ճշմարտութիւնը եւ Կեանքը։ Ոչ ոք չի գայ Հօր մօտ, եթէ ոչ՝ ինձանով։»* - Հովհաննես 14: 6
Անգամ սրբերը մեր և Տիրոջ միջև միջնորդներ չեն, այլ միայն բարեխոս:
Իսկ սրբապատկերները տրված են ուղղակի իբրև հիշեցում Աստծո ու Նրա սրբերի գործերի: Դրանք չպետք է պաշտվեն: Հավատացյալները չպիտի աղոթեն ուղղակիորեն խաչին կամ նկարին, այլ միայն ու միայն Սբ. Երրորդությանը:

----------

eduard30 (19.02.2011), Freeman (19.02.2011), Lianik (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> *Չպիտի երկրպագես ու չպիտի պաշտես դրանց, որովհետեւ ե՛ս եմ քո Տէր Աստուածը՝ մի նախանձոտ Աստուած. հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատժում եմ որդիներին, ինձ ատող մարդկանց նոյնիսկ երրորդ ու չորրորդ սերնդին...»* - Ելից 20: 3-6


Պահոոոոոոոո :Shok: , մի քիչ շատ խիստ չի՞:

----------

Leo Negri (19.02.2011), Skeptic (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> մի նախանձոտ Աստուած.


Առանց մեկնաբանության:

----------

Gayl (19.02.2011), Skeptic (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Պահոոոոոոոո, մի քիչ շատ խիստ չի՞:


Չէ, աստվածանարգության համար խիստ չի: Մեջբերումիցդ դուրս մնացած մասն ասում է.



> ...իսկ ինձ սիրող ու իմ հրամանը կատարող մարդկանց մինչեւ հազարերորդ սերնդին ողորմում եմ։»


Տերն ինչքան անողոք է իրեն անարգողների հանդեպ, հարյուր այդքան էլ գթասիրտ է իրեն հավատարիմ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:  :Wink: 




> Առանց մեկնաբանության:


Դա իրապես ոչ թե նախանձոտ, այլ նախանձախնդիր Աստվածն է: Աստված Ինքն Իր նախախնամությանը Տերն է: Նա իր ընտրյալ ժողովրդի հետ պետք է հասներ Իր նպատակին` որ Հիսուս ծնվեր Ավետյաց երկրում: Եւ այդ ճանապարհին Աստված իրագործում էր Իր նախախնամությունը` մարդահաճո չլինելով: Նախանձ բառը սխալ թարգմանության արդյունք է: Ճիշտը` նախանձախնդիր բառն է: Աստված հետևողական է Իր տնօրինականի իրագործմանը: Օրինակ սինոդալ թարգմանությամբ ռուսերեն Աստվածաշնչի նույն հատվածն ասում է.




> ...ибо Я Господь, Бог твой, Бог *ревнитель*...


Իսկ ռուսերեն _ревнитель_ հնաբանությունը հայերեն թարգմանվում է _նախանձախնդիր, ջատագով անձ_:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011), luys747 (19.02.2011), Shah (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, աստվածանարգության համար խիստ չի: Մեջբերումիցդ դուրս մնացած մասն ասում է.
> 
> Տերն ինչքան անողոք է իրեն անարգողների հանդեպ, հարյուր այդքան էլ գթասիրտ է իրեն հավատարիմ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:


Մոտավորապես այսպիսի բան ստացվեց, եթե ինձ անարգեք ձեզ կպատժեմ մինչև չորրորդ սերունդ այնպես կանեմ, որ ձեր կյանքը երկրի վրա դժողքի վերածվի, իսկ մահից հետո կայրվեք ու կտռապեք դժողքում, *բայց ես սիրում եմ ձեզ*
Ապեր խնդալու ա չէ՞ ու դու կուրորեն ընդունում ես այս խոսքը, եթե դա ես ասած լինեի դու հեշտությամբ ինձ կապացուցեիր, որ հիմարություն եմ ասում, բայց...
Դե լավ սպասում եմ Աստծո պատժին ու անեծքին:

----------

Leo Negri (19.02.2011), Skeptic (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մոտավորապես այսպիսի բան ստացվեց, եթե ինձ անարգեք ձեզ կպատժեմ մինչև չորրորդ սերունդ այնպես կանեմ, որ ձեր կյանքը երկրի վրա դժողքի վերածվի, իսկ մահից հետո կայրվեք ու կտռապեք դժողքում, *բայց ես սիրում եմ ձեզ*
> Ապեր խնդալու ա չէ՞ ու դու կուրորեն ընդունում ես այս խոսքը, եթե դա ես ասած լինեի դու հեշտությամբ ինձ կապացուցեիր, որ հիմարություն եմ ասում, բայց...
> Դե լավ սպասում եմ Աստծո պատժին ու անեծքին:


Ուզում ես ասել, ի՞նչու է Աստված պատժում մեղավորներին, եթե բոլորն էլ Աստծո զավակներն են:  :Think:  :Smile: 
Պատասխանեմ Սբ. Գրքից դիպուկ մեջբերմամբ.

*«...դուք, որ կռուի մէջ դեռ արիւն թափելու չափ չհակառակուեցիք մեղքին եւ մոռացաք այն յորդորը, որ ուղղուած է ձեզ իբրեւ որդիների. Թէ խրատին համբերող էք, Աստուած ձեզ կը մօտենայ իբրեւ որդիների։ Ո՞րն է այն որդին, որին հայրը չի խրատում. որովհետեւ, եթէ մնաք առանց խրատի, որին բոլորն են բաժնեկից, ապա խորթ էք եւ ոչ թէ հարազատ որդի:»* - Թուղթ առ Եբրայացիս 12: 4-7

Իմա՝ բոլորիս էլ Աստված մոտենում է իբրև իր զավակների, բայց ընտրելով մեղքի ճանապարհը մենք խորթանում ենք նրան:  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ուզում ես ասել, ի՞նչու է Աստված պատժում մեղավորներին, եթե բոլորն էլ Աստծո զավակներն են:


Ոչ նկատի ունեմ ինչու պետք է իմ սխալի պատճառով իմ սերունդը պատժվի:





> Իմա՝ բոլորիս էլ Աստված մոտենում է իբրև իր զավակների, բայց ընտրելով մեղքի ճանապարհը մենք խորթանում ենք նրան:


Միայն ես եմ որոշում իմ արարքը մեղք էր, թե ոչ:

----------

Leo Negri (19.02.2011), Skeptic (19.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Տերն ինչքան անողոք է իրեն անարգողների հանդեպ, հարյուր այդքան էլ գթասիրտ է իրեն հավատարիմ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:


Ասելա թե պատժից խուսափելու միակ ձևը հրամաններ կատարել ու ողորմության սպասելնա: 
Ստրուկների հոգեբանություն:




> ա իրապես ոչ թե նախանձոտ, այլ նախանձախնդիր Աստվածն է:


Իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրածա նախանձոտ:




> Նա իր ընտրյալ ժողովրդի հետ պետք է հասներ Իր նպատակին` որ Հիսուս ծնվեր Ավետյաց երկրում:


Պետքա նշել, որ ընտրյալ ժողովուրդը զարմանալիորեն հայերը չեն, հրեաներն են:





> Իսկ ռուսերեն ревнитель հնաբանությունը հայերեն թարգմանվում է նախանձախնդիր, ջատագով անձ:


Մենք ռուսերենից ենք թարգմանում?

----------

Skeptic (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ նկատի ունեմ ինչու պետք է իմ սխալի պատճառով իմ սերունդը պատժվի:


Գայլ, սխալ ես հասկանում, պարտադիր չի որ քո մեղքերի համար սերունդներդ պատժվեն.

*«Եւ եթէ զաւակը ծնուի, տեսնի իր հօր գործած բոլոր մեղքերը, վախենայ եւ նոյն բաները չանի,... այդպիսին իր հօր անիրաւութիւնների համար չի՛ մեռնելու, այլ ապրելով ապրելու է։»* - Եզեկիել 18: 14

Այսինքն ամեն մարդ ինքը կարող է ընտրել որ ուղղով կգնա: Պատիժը Տիրոջ համար ամենևին ինքնանպատակ չէ.

*«Մի՞թէ ես մեղաւորի մահն եմ տենչում, - ասում է Տէր Աստուածը, - եւ ոչ թէ այն, որ նա չար ճանապարհից յետ դառնայ ու ապրի։»* - Եզեկիել 18: 23

Բայց, եթե քո սերունդները քո ուղղով շարունակեն, Տերը նրանց դաժանորեն կպատժի, քանզի քո սխալ դաստիարակության հետևանքն է դա:
Այնուամենայնիվ «հայրերն ազոխ են կերել, զավակների ատամներն է առել» ասվածքը ուղղակիորեն կիրառելի չէ այս դեպքում: :Wink: 




> Միայն ես եմ որոշում իմ արարքը մեղք էր, թե ոչ:


Ասված է.
*«Արդ, դու ո՞վ ես, ո՛վ մարդ, որ հակառակում ես Աստծուն. միթէ ստեղծուածը կ՚ասի՞ իր ստեղծողին, թէ՝ ինչո՞ւ այդպէս ստեղծեցիր ինձ:»* - Թուղթ առ Հռոմեացիս 9: 20

Ամեն դեպքում դու ես որոշում, գոնե այս կյանքում:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo Negri

> «Եւ եթէ զաւակը ծնուի, տեսնի իր հօր գործած բոլոր մեղքերը, վախենայ եւ նոյն բաները չանի,... այդպիսին իր հօր անիրաւութիւնների համար չի՛ մեռնելու, այլ ապրելով ապրելու է։» - Եզեկիել 18: 14


Մհմ: Կարելիա ասել` աստվածաշնչյան աստծո իշխանությունը, ինչպես և Աստվածաշնչի սյուժեի հիման վրա ստեղծված կրոնը, հիմնվածա վախի վրա: Գլխավորապես` մահվան և անորոշության վախի:

----------

Skeptic (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, սխալ ես հասկանում, պարտադիր չի որ քո մեղքերի համար սերունդներդ պատժվեն.
> 
> *«Եւ եթէ զաւակը ծնուի, տեսնի իր հօր գործած բոլոր մեղքերը, վախենայ եւ նոյն բաները չանի,... այդպիսին իր հօր անիրաւութիւնների համար չի՛ մեռնելու, այլ ապրելով ապրելու է։»* - Եզեկիել 18: 14
> 
> Այսինքն ամեն մարդ ինքը կարող է ընտրել որ ուղղով կգնա: Պատիժը Տիրոջ համար ամենևին ինքնանպատակ չէ.
> 
> *«Մի՞թէ ես մեղաւորի մահն եմ տենչում, - ասում է Տէր Աստուածը, - եւ ոչ թէ այն, որ նա չար ճանապարհից յետ դառնայ ու ապրի։»* - Եզեկիել 18: 23
> 
> Բայց, եթե քո սերունդները քո ուղղով շարունակեն, Տերը նրանց դաժանորեն կպատժի, քանզի քո սխալ դաստիարակության հետևանքն է դա:
> Այնուամենայնիվ «հայրերն ազոխ են կերել, զավակների ատամներն է առել» ասվածքը ուղղակիորեն կիրառելի չէ այս դեպքում:


Այդ դեպքում ինչու է ասում մինչև չորս սերունդ կպատժեմ: Ուզում ես  ասեմ ինչու է ստեղծվել այս խառնաշփոթը, այս բոլորը գրված են տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից և տարբեր ժամանակներում ու ում խելքին ինչ փչել է դրել հրամցրել ա, այս ամբողջը պարադոքս է, իսկ դու ուզում ես քեզ ստիպել, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, եթե այս մի տողում այսպիսի բան է ասում ապա մյուսում այլ բան է գրված և ամեն ինչ կարգին է:






> Ասված է.
> *«Արդ, դու ո՞վ ես, ո՛վ մարդ, որ հակառակում ես Աստծուն. միթէ ստեղծուածը կ՚ասի՞ իր ստեղծողին, թէ՝ ինչո՞ւ այդպէս ստեղծեցիր ինձ:»* - Թուղթ առ Հռոմեացիս 9: 20
> 
> *Ամեն դեպքում դու ես որոշում, գոնե այս կյանքում:*


Եվ դա ինձ բավական է, ես ապրում եմ միայն այս կյանքում  ու չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ մեռնելուց հետո...բլա-բլա-բլա...:

----------

Leo Negri (19.02.2011), Skeptic (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Leo Negri* նախանձոտ/նախանձախնդրի պահով՝ *խնդրեմ* արևմտահայ տարբերակում գրված է նախանձախնդիր: Արևելահայ տարբերակում երբեմն թարգմանական անճշտություններ լինում են: 




> Եվ դա ինձ բավական է, ես ապրում եմ միայն այս կյանքում  ու չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ մեռնելուց հետո...բլա-բլա-բլա...:


*Գայլ*, դու չես փնտրում պատասխաններ, այլ փորձում ես ինձ «սխալ հանել»: Դրա համար ժամանակ չեմ ծախսի գրելու մի բան, որն ինքնանպատակ է: Եթե քո համար կյանքից հետո լինելիքը բլա-բլա-բլա է, ես միայն մի բան կասեմ (Ղուկ. 16:19-31) ու հանգիստ խղճով կփակեմ այս թեմայի պատուհանը.
«Մի մեծահարուստ մարդ կար, որ բեհեզ ու ծիրանի էր հագնում և ամեն օր առատապես ուրախություն էր անում: Եվ Ղազարոս անունով մի աղքատ մարդ ընկած էր նրա դռան առաջ` վերքերով ծածկված: Եվ ցանկանում էր լցնել իր որովայնն այն փշրանքներով, որոնք թափվում էին մեծահարուստի սեղանից: Եվ դեռ շներն էլ գալիս էին ու լիզում նրա վերքերը: Երբ աղքատը մեռավ, հրեշտակները նրան տարան Աբրահամի գոգը, մեծահարուստն էլ մեռավ և թաղվեց: Եվ դժոխքում, մինչ սա տանջանքների մեջ էր, բարձրացրեց իր աչքերը, հեռվից տեսավ Աբրահամին և Ղազարոսին էլ` նրա գրկում հանգստացած: Եվ նա աղաղակեց ու ասաց. «Հայր Աբրահամ, ողորմիր ինձ և ուղարկիր Ղազարոսին, որ իր մատի ծայրը թրջի ջրով և զովացնի լեզուս, որովհետև այս տապից պապակում եմ»: Եվ Աբրահամը նրան ասաց. «Որդյակ, հիշիր, որ դու ստացար քո բարիքները այնտեղ, քո կյանքի ընթացքում, իսկ Ղազարոսն էլ` չարչարանքները. այժմ սա այստեղ մխիթարվում է, իսկ դու այդտեղ պապակում ես: Եվ այս բոլորից բացի, մեծ վիհ կա մեր և ձեր միջև. եթե ուզենան այստեղից ձեզ մոտ անցնել, չեն կարողանա. ոչ էլ այդտեղից մեկը կարող է մեզ մոտ անցնել»: Մեծահարուստն ասաց. «Արդ, աղաչում եմ քեզ, հայր, որ Ղազարոսին ուղարկես իմ հոր տունը, որտեղ ես հինգ եղբայրներ ունեմ, որպեսզի նրանց վկայություն տա, որ նրանք էլ չգան տանջանքների այս վայրը»: Եվ Աբրահամն ասաց. «Նրանք ունեն Մովսես ու մարգարեներ, թող նրանց լսեն»: Եվ նա ասաց. «Ոչ, հայր Աբրահամ. բայց եթե մեռելներից մեկը նրանց մոտ գնա, նրանք կապաշխարեն»: Եվ Աբրահամը նրան ասաց. «Եթե Մովսեսին և մարգարեներին չեն լսում, մեռելներից մեկն էլ որ հարություն առնի, չպիտի համոզվեն»:

Հաջողություն բոլորիդ:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011), Shah (20.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իսկ նախանձոտ/նախանձախնդրի պահով՝ խնդրեմ արևմտահայ տարբերակում գրված է նախանձախնդիր: Արևելահայ տարբերակում երբեմն թարգմանական անճշտություններ լինում են:


Ինչ վերաբերվումա նախանձ բառին` հեբրայերեն տարբերակում օգտագործվումա "քանա" բառը, որը նշանակումա նախանձ, խանդոտ, եռանդոտ /վերջին բառը օգտագործվումա որպես կանոն բացասական իմաստով/: 

http://www.htmlbible.com/sacrednameb...EB70.htm#S7065

Բայց դե իհարկե, արևմտահայերեն ու ռուսերեն թարգմանությունները օրիգինալ հեբրայերեն տարբերակից ճիշտ են /կարդա` հարմարեցրած/:

----------

Skeptic (20.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011)

----------


## luys747

> Առանց մեկնաբանության:


   ռուսերենից բառացի թարգմանության դեպքում՝  խանդոտ Աստված, որը ավելի ճիշտ կարող է բնութագրել:

----------


## Gayl

> *Գայլ*, դու չես փնտրում պատասխաններ, այլ փորձում ես ինձ «սխալ հանել»:


Ապեր նույն գործով դու ես զբաղված :Smile: 




> «Մի մեծահարուստ մարդ կար, որ բեհեզ ու ծիրանի էր հագնում և ամեն օր առատապես ուրախություն էր անում: Եվ Ղազարոս անունով մի աղքատ մարդ ընկած էր նրա դռան առաջ` վերքերով ծածկված: Եվ ցանկանում էր լցնել իր որովայնն այն փշրանքներով, որոնք թափվում էին մեծահարուստի սեղանից: Եվ դեռ շներն էլ գալիս էին ու լիզում նրա վերքերը: Երբ աղքատը մեռավ, հրեշտակները նրան տարան Աբրահամի գոգը, մեծահարուստն էլ մեռավ և թաղվեց: Եվ դժոխքում, մինչ սա տանջանքների մեջ էր, բարձրացրեց իր աչքերը, հեռվից տեսավ Աբրահամին և Ղազարոսին էլ` նրա գրկում հանգստացած: Եվ նա աղաղակեց ու ասաց. «Հայր Աբրահամ, ողորմիր ինձ և ուղարկիր Ղազարոսին, որ իր մատի ծայրը թրջի ջրով և զովացնի լեզուս, որովհետև այս տապից պապակում եմ»: Եվ Աբրահամը նրան ասաց. «Որդյակ, հիշիր, որ դու ստացար քո բարիքները այնտեղ, քո կյանքի ընթացքում, իսկ Ղազարոսն էլ` չարչարանքները. այժմ սա այստեղ մխիթարվում է, իսկ դու այդտեղ պապակում ես: Եվ այս բոլորից բացի, մեծ վիհ կա մեր և ձեր միջև. եթե ուզենան այստեղից ձեզ մոտ անցնել, չեն կարողանա. ոչ էլ այդտեղից մեկը կարող է մեզ մոտ անցնել»: Մեծահարուստն ասաց. «Արդ, աղաչում եմ քեզ, հայր, որ Ղազարոսին ուղարկես իմ հոր տունը, որտեղ ես հինգ եղբայրներ ունեմ, որպեսզի նրանց վկայություն տա, որ նրանք էլ չգան տանջանքների այս վայրը»: Եվ Աբրահամն ասաց. «Նրանք ունեն Մովսես ու մարգարեներ, թող նրանց լսեն»: Եվ նա ասաց. «Ոչ, հայր Աբրահամ. բայց եթե մեռելներից մեկը նրանց մոտ գնա, նրանք կապաշխարեն»: Եվ Աբրահամը նրան ասաց. «Եթե Մովսեսին և մարգարեներին չեն լսում, մեռելներից մեկն էլ որ հարություն առնի, չպիտի համոզվեն»:
> 
> Հաջողություն բոլորիդ:


Աշոտ ջան, անկեղծ կասեմ, ես սիրում ես այս գրողի տարած երկրային կյանքը և եթե հավատամ դժողքին ու դրախտին ապա միևնույնն է կնախնտրեմ այս հողի վրա մարդավարի ապրել, հաց մուրում են անճարները, հիմարները, թույլ ու նվաստ մարդիկ, ես կնախնտրեմ չապրել քան քարշ գալ և սողալ:

----------

Leo Negri (19.02.2011), Skeptic (20.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինչ վերաբերվումա նախանձ բառին` հեբրայերեն տարբերակում օգտագործվումա "քանա" բառը, որը նշանակումա նախանձ, խանդոտ, եռանդոտ /վերջին բառը օգտագործվումա որպես կանոն բացասական իմաստով/: 
> 
> http://www.htmlbible.com/sacrednameb...EB70.htm#S7065
> 
> Բայց դե իհարկե, արևմտահայերեն ու ռուսերեն թարգմանությունները օրիգինալ հեբրայերեն տարբերակից ճիշտ են /կարդա` հարմարեցրած/:


Անգամ անգլերեն տարբերակում հանդիպող jealous-ը բառարանում ծայրահեղ իմաստներ ունի խանդոտ, եռանդուն, ջանադիր, ջերմեռանդ, փութաջան, կասկածամիտ, նախանձամիտ, անգամ հոգատար: Ուստի վիճարկելն անիմաստ ա: Եբրայերենում էլ էդ բառը հազար ու մի ենթատեքստ ունի:




> Աշոտ ջան, անկեղծ կասեմ, ես սիրում ես այս գրողի տարած երկրային կյանքը և եթե հավատամ դժողքին ու դրախտին ապա միևնույնն է կնախնտրեմ այս հողի վրա մարդավարի ապրել, հաց մուրում են անճարները, հիմարները, թույլ ու նվաստ մարդիկ, ես կնախնտրեմ չապրել քան քարշ գալ և սողալ:


Արշակ  :Hi: 
Դե ամենմեկս մեր ճիշտ ճանապարհն ունի ու կարիք չկա մյուսի հավատին քմծիծաղով վերաբերվել, ասենք սենց.



> Պահոոոոոոոո, մի քիչ շատ խիստ չի՞:


Լավ անցած լինի :Wink:

----------

Shah (20.02.2011)

----------


## luys747

Ցավոք սրտի, հայերեն թարգմանության մեջ կան մի շարք սխալներ: Ես էլ եմ գերադասում նայել տարբեր թարգմանություններ՝ ռուսերեն, անգլերեն, ափսոս հուներեն  եվ իվրիտ չգիտեմ: Սակայն ավելի լավ է,  գտնել Ճշմարտությունը, կուռքերի զոհը չդառնալու համար: Ճշմարտությունը իր պատվի համար միշտ էլ կարող է կանգնել: Երանելի են մարդիկ, ովքեր կկանգնեն Ճշմարտության կողմից, եվ ոչ թե Նրա դեմ:

----------

eduard30 (20.02.2011), Moonwalker (20.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ցավոք սրտի, հայերեն թարգմանության մեջ կան մի շարք սխալներ: Ես էլ եմ գերադասում նայել տարբեր թարգմանություններ՝ ռուսերեն, անգլերեն, ափսոս հուներեն  եվ իվրիտ չգիտեմ: Սակայն ավելի լավ է,  գտնել Ճշմարտությունը, կուռքերի զոհը չդառնալու համար: Ճշմարտությունը իր պատվի համար միշտ էլ կարող է կանգնել: Երանելի են մարդիկ, ովքեր կկանգնեն Ճշմարտության կողմից, եվ ոչ թե Նրա դեմ:


Վերջի նախադասությունը շատ է դուրս գալիս:

----------


## Moonwalker

Քանի որ խոսք գնաց Աստծո նախանձոտ/նախանձախնդիր լինելուց, ուզում եմ մի քիչ մանրամասնել: Այդ բառին Սբ. Գրքում համապատասխանում են «qin'ah» (եբրայերեն բնագրում) և «ζηλωτὴς» /zi̱lo̱tí̱s/ (հունարեն տարբերակում) բառերը: Արևելահայերեն տարբերակում դրան համապատասխանում են նախանձոտ, իսկ արևմտահայերեն տարբերակում նախանձախնդիր ձևերը: Եբրայական բառը ծագումնաբանորեն կապրված է «տաքություն», «ջերմություն» բառերի հետ: Աստվածաշնչում qana' բառն ու դրա ածանցյալները հանդիպում են բավական հաճախ, ունենալով, ընդ որում, թե՛ դրական և թե՛ բացասական ենթատեքստ: Հետաքրքրական է, որ Սբ. Գրքի տարբեր հատվածներում այն թարգմանվում է, որպես խանդ, նախանձ, նախանձախնդրություն; դժգոհություն, սրտմտություն, բարկություն, դառնություն, վրդովունք, անարդարության հանդեպ զայրույթ; ձգտում, ջանք, ջանասրտություն:

* I. Մարդկային զգացմունք արտահայտելիս*
1. Բացասական ենթատեքստով մարդկային զգացմունք արտահայտելիս
_ա) թարգմանված, որպես նախանձ_

*«Եւ նահապետները, Յովսէփին նախանձելով, նրան վաճառեցին, որ Եգիպտոս տարուի»:* - Գործք 7: 9
*«Հիմա էլ ձեր մէջ կան կռիւ եւ նախանձ. չէ՞ որ մարմնաւոր էք եւ մարդկայնօրէն էք ընթանում։»* - Ա Կորնթացիս 3: 3
*«Սակայն վախենում եմ, որ, երբ գամ, գուցէ ձեզ չգտնեմ այնպէս, ինչպէս ես կամենում եմ, եւ ես էլ ձեզ համար լինեմ այնպէս, ինչպէս դուք չէիք կամենայ։ Գուցէ դարձեալ լինեն վէճեր, նախանձ, բարկութիւններ, գրգռութիւններ, չարախօսութիւններ, բամբասանքներ, գոռոզութիւններ, ամբարտաւանութիւններ, խռովութիւններ։»* - Բ Կորնթացիս 12: 20
*Իսկ եթէ ձեր սրտերում դառն նախանձ եւ հակառակութիւն ունէք, մի՛ պարծեցէք, որ սուտ էք հանում ճշմարտութիւնը։* - Հակոբոս 3: 14


_բ) թարգմանված, իբրև խանդ_

*«Կնոջ ամուսինը պիտի բորբոքուի խանդով լցուած եւ չի խնայելու վրէժխնդրութեան օրը, ոչ մի փրկագնի հետ չի փոխանակելու իր թշնամութիւնը, ոչ իսկ առատ կաշառքով։»* - Առակաց 6: 34
*«Նոյնպէս եւ՝ եթէ խանդի ոգին տիրի ամուսնուն, եւ նա խանդի իր կնոջը...»* - Թվոց 5: 14


2. Դրական ենթատեքստով մարդկային զգացմունք արտահայտելիս
_թարգմանված, իբրև նախանձախնդրություն_


*«Եղիան ասաց. «Նախանձախնդրութիւն ունեցայ ամենակալ Տիրոջ համար:»»* - Գ Թագավորաց 19: 10
*«Նա ասաց նրան. «Արի՛ ինձ հետ ու Տիրոջ հանդէպ ունեցած նախանձախնդրութիւնս տե՛ս»»։* - Դ Թագավորաց 10: 15
*«Ձեզ համար նախանձախնդիր եմ Աստծու նախանձախնդրութեամբ. որովհետեւ ձեզ նշանեցի մի մարդու՝ որպէս մի անբիծ կոյս Քրիստոսին ներկայացնելու համար։»* - Բ Կորնթացիս 11: 2
*«Քանզի վկայում եմ նրանց համար, թէ նախանձախնդրութիւն ունեն Աստծու հանդէպ, բայց՝ անգիտութեամբ. որովհետեւ նրանք չգիտակցելով Աստծու արդարութիւնը եւ իրենց արդարութիւնը հաստատել ուզելով՝ Աստծու արդարութեանը չհնազանդուեցին։»* - Թուղթ առ Հռոմեացիս 10: 2

Համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի, այդ զգացմունքը բնորոշ է ոչ միայն մարդուն, այլև *Աստծուն*:

*II. Աստվածային զգացմունք արտահայտելիս*

Նախ պետք է ընդգծել, որ տվյալ բառի բոլոր թարգմանություններն Աստծո նկատմամբ գործածվում է *միայն* դրական ենթատեքստով: Այդ դեպքերում, որպես կանոն, աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրությունները անտրոպոմորֆ են (Աստված պատկերավոր կերպով իրեն ու իր ժողովուրդին համեմատում է ամուսնու ու կնոջ հետ): 
*«Այսպէս է ասում Ամենակալ Տէրը. «Ես խիստ նախանձախնդիր եմ Երուսաղէմի եւ առաւել եւս Սիոնի համար, եւ սաստիկ բարկացած եմ այն ազգերի դէմ, որոնք միասին յարձակուեցին նրանց վրայ։»* - Զաքարիա 1: 14
*«Ինձ բարկացրին օտար աստուածներով եւ իրենց գարշելի գործերով դառնացրին ինձ։ ... Տէրը տեսաւ ու վրդովուեց, սրտմտեց իր տղաների ու աղջիկների բարկութեան համար։»* - Բ Օրինաց 32: 14,19
*«Քանի՜-քանի՜ անգամ դառնացրին նրան անապատում, բարկացրին Բարձրեալին անջրդի վայրում»* - Սաղմոս 77: 39
*«Ձեռքի պէս մի բան պարզեց գցեց իմ գլխի գագաթին. Հոգին բարձրացրեց ինձ երկնքի ու երկրի միջեւ, տարաւ ինձ Երուսաղէմ՝ Աստծու տեսութեան, ու կանգնեցրեց Տիրոջ տան ներքին նախադռան մօտ, որ դէպի հիւսիս է նայում, եւ ուր գտնւում էր նախանձ գրգռող կուռքը։»* - Եզեկիել 8: 3


Հիմա հարց. *ունի՞ Աստված իրավունք մեզնից հավատարմություն պահանջելու*: 

Ամենից հաճախ այս հարցին պատասխանում են այս պնդումներից մեկով.
*** այո, որովհետև Նա մեր Արարիչն է:
*** այո, որովհետև Նա մեր Հայրն է:
*** այո, որովհետև Նա մեր Փրկիչն է:
*** այո, որովհետև Նա մեր Տերն է:
Բոլոր վերոհիշյալ փաստերն անշուշտ ճշմարիտ են, բայց կա ևս մեկ կարևոր հանգամանք. *Աստվածային հավատարմությունը*: Աստվածային սերն այնքան կատարյալ է, որ Նա շարունակում է մեզ սիրել, անգամ երբ մենք երես ենք թեքում նրանից: Ոչինչ չի կարող բաժանել մարդուն Աստծուց.
*«Արդ, ո՞վ պիտի բաժանի մեզ Քրիստոսի սիրուց. տառապա՞նքը, թէ՞ անձկութիւնը, թէ՞ հալածանքը, թէ՞ սովը, թէ՞ մերկութիւնը, թէ՞ վտանգները, թէ՞ սուրը, ինչպէս գրուած էլ է. Բայց այս բոլորից է՛լ աւելի յաղթական ենք դուրս գալիս նրա միջոցով, ով սիրեց մեզ. որովհետեւ վստահ եմ, թէ ո՛չ մահը, ո՛չ կեանքը, ո՛չ հրեշտակները, ո՛չ իշխանութիւնները, ո՛չ այլ բաներ, որ այժմ կան, ո՛չ գալիքները եւ ո՛չ զօրութիւնները, ո՛չ բարձրութիւն, ո՛չ խորութիւն եւ ո՛չ մի ուրիշ արարած չի կարող բաժանել մեզ Աստծու այդ սիրուց, որ կայ մեր Տէր Քրիստոս Յիսուսով»* - Թուղթ առ Հռոմեացիս 8: 35-39

Մարդ պիտի հավատարիմ մնա իր տիրոջը, չէ որ ասված է.
*«Տէր Աստուած եմ, գթացող եւ ողորմած, համբերատար, բարեգութ ու ճշմարիտ, որ արդարութիւնն է պաշտպանում, իր ողորմածութիւնն է ցուցաբերում հազարաւոր սերունդների հանդէպ, վերացնում անօրէնութիւնները, անիրաւութիւններն ու մեղքերը»* (Ելից 34: 6), ու ասված է նաև *«Օտար աստուածների չերկրպագէք, որովհետեւ Տէր Աստուածը նախանձոտ է, այո՛, Աստուած նախանձոտ է (նախանձախնդիր)։»* (Ելից 34: 14):
Հաճախ նախանձ/նախանձախնդրություն բառը օգտագործվում է բնութագրելու Տիրոջ արդարացի զայրույթը.
*«Մինչեւ ե՞րբ, Տէ՛ր, պիտի բարկանաս դու անվերջ, եւ քո նախանձը պիտի բորբոքուի հրի պէս։»* - Սաղմոս 78: 5
Կարող ենք արձանագրել, որ տիրոջ զայրույթն այնքան անսահման է, որքան և Նրա սերը.
*«Ինձ իբրեւ կնիք դի՛ր քո սրտի վրայ, իբրեւ մատանի դի՛ր քո աջ ձեռքին, քանզի հզօր է սէրը մահուան պէս, խանդը դաժան է դժոխքի նման, նրա թռիչքը նման է հրի բոցի թռիչքին։»* - Երգ Երգոց 8: 6

Այս թեմայի շուրջ խոսելիս անհրաժեշտ է նշել, որ նման պատմողական ոճը (ամուսնական սիմվոլիկան) Սբ. Գրքում օգտագործվում է, որպեսզի ավելի պատկերավոր բնութագրի մեր Տիրոջը հատուկ զգացումները: Քանզի ինչքան սուր է խոցվում ամուսինը կնոջ դավաճանությունից, այնքան էլ խոցվում է Տերը, երբ մենք, Իր արարածները, երես ենք դարձնում Նրենից:

*«Կամ թէ՝ ուզում ենք Տիրոջ նախա՞նձը գրգռել. մի՞թէ աւելի զօրեղ ենք, քան նա։»* - Ա Կորնթացիս 10: 22

Մենք ենք որոշում:
Աստված ձեզ հետ: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (23.02.2011), eduard30 (20.02.2011), Yellow Raven (20.02.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> *** այո, որովհետև Նա մեր Փրկիչն է:


Ինչի՞ց ա փրկել:

----------

Leo Negri (20.02.2011), Skeptic (20.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինչի՞ց ա փրկել:


*«Եւ սրանո՛ւմ երեւաց Աստծու սէրը մեր հանդէպ. այն, որ Աստուած իր միածին Որդուն աշխարհ ուղարկեց, որպէսզի նրանով կենդանի լինենք։»* - Ա Հովհաննես 4:9
Հիսուսը մարմնանալով ու մարդանալով եկավ աշխարհ, ու իր կյանքի գնով փրկեց մարդկությունը: Նրա արյան գնով մենք ազատվում ենք Ադամական մեղքից: Այսինքն օրինակ 8-օրական *մկրտված* մանչուկը գործնականում անմեղ է ու հնարավորություն ունի բռնելու կյանքի ճանապարհը: Հիսուսով նորից բացվեց ճանապարհը դեպի դրախտ, որից մարդիկ զրկվել էին դեռ Ադամի ժամանակ:
Հիսուսը խաչվելով՝
*** ազատեց մեզ մեղքից (*«Նրանո՛վ է, որ ունենք փրկութիւն, նրա արեան միջոցով՝ մեղքերի թողութիւն»* - Թուղթ առ Եփեսացիք 1: 7):

*** ազատեց մեզ անեծքից /քանզի «Անիծեալ է ամէն մարդ, որ օրէնքի գրքում եղած բոլոր գրուածները չի պահում եւ չի գործադրում»/ (*«Քրիստոս մեզ վերստին գնեց օրէնքի անէծքից՝ անէծք դառնալով մեզ համար (որովհետեւ գրուած է, թէ՝ «Անիծեալ է այն մարդը, որը կախուած է փայտից»)»* - Թուղթ առ Գաղատացիս 3: 13 ):

*** ազատեց մեզ մահվանից /բացեց ճանապարհ դեպի անմահություն/ (*«...եւ ազատի նրանց, որ, մահուան երկիւղով, միշտ գերութեան վիճակում էին։»* - Թուղթ առ Եբրայացիս 2: 14):

----------

eduard30 (20.02.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հիսուսը մարմնանալով ու մարդանալով եկավ աշխարհ, ու իր կյանքի գնով փրկեց մարդկությունը: Նրա արյան գնով մենք ազատվում ենք Ադամական մեղքից: Այսինքն օրինակ 8-օրական *մկրտված* մանչուկը գործնականում անմեղ է ու հնարավորություն ունի բռնելու կյանքի ճանապարհը: Հիսուսով նորից բացվեց ճանապարհը դեպի դրախտ, որից մարդիկ զրկվել էին դեռ Ադամի ժամանակ:


1. Այսինքն Ադամից հետո ոչ մեկը դրախտ ոտք չէր դրե՞լ: Даже Աբելը, որ անտեղի մեռավ: Իսկ Քրիստոսի խաչվելուց հետո Աբելը ու Ք. Ա. մնացած անմեղները դրախտ ընկնում ե՞ն:
2. Ո՞վ ա որոշել որ մարդիկ փրկվելու են հենց Քրիստոսի խաչվելով: Աստված որոշել ա. "մարդկանց չեմ ներելու, մինչև տղուս խաչ չհանե՞ն": Ինչի՞ ա ընտրել փրկելու հենց էդ ձևը: Ու եթե Քրիստոսը ընդամենը միջոց էր մարդկանց փրկելու համար, ինչի՞ են հենց Քրիստոսին փրկիչ ասում:
3. Ինչի՞ ա Քրիստոսը (փրկիչի պարտավորություն ստանձնած մարդը) ուշ ուղարկվել (էդքան մարդ մեղավոր ա դուրս եկել էդքան տարիներ):
4. Եթե Ադամը մեղք էր գործել, իրա մեղքերի համար Քրիստոսը ուղարկվել էր, իրանից հետո էլի են մեղքեր գործում, նոր փրկիչի կարիք չի զգացվու՞մ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այդ բառին Սբ. Գրքում համապատասխանում են «qin'ah» (եբրայերեն բնագրում) և «ζηλωτὴς» /zi̱lo̱tí̱s/ (հունարեն տարբերակում) բառերը:


Քոֆ-նուն-ալեֆը կարդացվումա քանահ: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հունարենին` մենակ չսկսես համոզել, որ բացի իվրիթից հունարեն էլ գիտես ու ձիլոտիսը /հնչյունը ավելի մոտա Ձ-ին, քան Զ-ին/ ինչոր կայքից քոփիփեյսթ չես արել: Հա, մեկել, հունական Սեպտուգիանտան մեծ մասամբ թարգմանությունա, ոչ թե տարբերակ:  

Պետքա նշել, որ հունական թարգմանությունը արդեն բավականին հարմարեցրած թարգմանությունա` դե որ հանկարծ հավատացյալների մոտ ավել պակաս հարցեր չառաջանան:




> Արևելահայերեն տարբերակում դրան համապատասխանում են նախանձոտ, իսկ արևմտահայերեն տարբերակում նախանձախնդիր ձևերը:


Աստվածաշնչի հին թարգմանությունները արված են հունարենից, ասելա թե մեծ մասամբ թարգմանության թարգմանություն են: Նույնիսկ կրոնամոլ ֆանատիկներին պիտի որ պարզ լինի, որ քսերոքսի քսերոքսը ավելի վատ պատկերա տալիս, քան բնօրինակի քսերոքսը:

Իսկ այ նոր թարգմանությունները որտեղ հնարավորա համեմատվել են հեբրայերեն պահպանված տարբերակների հետ, այսինքն ավելի մոտ են մաքուր թարգմանության: Այդ պատճառով արևելահայերեն ավելի նոր թարգմանությունը /նախանձոտ/ ավելի մոտա հեբրայերեն "քանահ" բառին, քան թե հունարեն թարգմանության արևմտահայերեն թարգմանությունը /ձիլոտիս իրոք թարգմանվումա որպես նախանձախնդիր, իսկ այ այլ իմաստները արդեն կորցնումա/:




> Աստվածաշնչում qana' բառն ու դրա ածանցյալները հանդիպում են բավական հաճախ, ունենալով, ընդ որում, թե՛ դրական և թե՛ բացասական ենթատեքստ: Հետաքրքրական է, որ Սբ. Գրքի տարբեր հատվածներում այն թարգմանվում է, որպես խանդ, նախանձ, նախանձախնդրություն; դժգոհություն, սրտմտություն, բարկություն, դառնություն, վրդովունք, անարդարության հանդեպ զայրույթ; ձգտում, ջանք, ջանասրտություն:


9 հատ բացասական իմաստ, 3 հատ դրական: Բացասական ենթատեքստը պատահումա գերակշիռ դեպքերում, ինչը արդեն գրել եմ:
Դու գրել էիր հազար ու մի ենթատեքստերի մասին, իսկ բերեցիր ընդամենը 12 իմաստ, որոնցից մի քանիսը սխալ են ու քանահ բառին չեն համապատասխանում: Ուր են մնացած հազար ու մի ենթատեքստերը?





> «Կամ թէ՝ ուզում ենք Տիրոջ նախա՞նձը գրգռել. մի՞թէ աւելի զօրեղ ենք, քան նա։» - Ա Կորնթացիս 10: 22
> 
> Մենք ենք որոշում:


Այո, մենք ենք որոշում: Կռանալ ու ողորմություն խնդրելը իմ որոշումը չի` ինչքան էլ դեմինս զորեղ չլինի:

----------

VisTolog (21.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հիսուսով նորից բացվեց ճանապարհը դեպի դրախտ, որից մարդիկ զրկվել էին դեռ Ադամի ժամանակ:


Պահո:
Մովսեսը, Եղիան ու այլ մարգարեները դրախտում չեն? Դժոխքում են? Թե իրանք մարդ չեն?

----------


## Moonwalker

> 1. Այսինքն Ադամից հետո ոչ մեկը դրախտ ոտք չէր դրե՞լ: Даже Աբելը, որ անտեղի մեռավ: Իսկ Քրիստոսի խաչվելուց հետո Աբելը ու Ք. Ա. մնացած անմեղները դրախտ ընկնում ե՞ն:





> Պահո:
> Մովսեսը, Եղիան ու այլ մարգարեները դրախտում չեն? Դժոխքում են? Թե իրանք մարդ չեն?


 :Jpit: 
Հա, երևի լավ չձևակերպեցի, ոչ թե նորից, այլ *նորովին* բացվեց ճանապարհ դեպի դրախտ:
Տերն, անշուշտ չի փոխվում: Նա փրկիչ Աստված է: Եվ այդ փրկության միջոցն անփոփոխ է՝ *հավատը*:
*«Բայց առանց հաւատի անհնար է հաճելի լինել Աստծուն, քանի որ նա, ով մօտենում է Աստծուն, պէտք է հաւատայ, որ Աստուած կայ եւ վարձահատոյց է լինում նրանց, ովքեր փնտռում են իրեն։»* - Թուղթ առ Եբրայացիս 11: 6
Այսինքն, հավատով փրկվում էին նաև հրեաները հինկտակարանյան շրջանում:
Հայտնի է, որ հրեաների մեջ կար երկու կրոնական ուղղություն՝ փարիսեցիներ և սադուկեցիներ: Նրանց 
տարբերությունն այն էր, որ *«Սադուկեցիներն ասում էին՝ յարութիւն չկայ. ո՛չ էլ հրեշտակ եւ ո՛չ Հոգի. իսկ փարիսեցիները ընդունում էին երկուսն էլ։»* - Գործք 23: 8
Հրեաների մեծ մասը կիսում էր փարիսեցիների տեսակետը: Անուղղակի ապացույցներ գտնում ենք նաև Նոր Կտակարանում: Օրինակ՝ աղքատ Ղազարոսի առակը (Ղուկաս 16: 19-31) կամ  Հիսուսին ուղղված Մարթայի խոսքերը. *«Մարթան նրան ասաց. «Գիտեմ, որ յարութեան ժամանակ վերջին օրը յարութիւն կ՚առնի»։»* - Հովհաննես 11: 24:
Կարճ ասած հրեաներն էլ էին հավատում հավատքով փրկությանն ու Աստված հաստատում է դա: Հիմնական վկայությունը Պողոս առաքյալի եբրայացիներին ուղղված թղթի 11-րդ գլուխն է, ուր շարադրված են հավատքով փրկվածներից շատերի անունները (նաև քո նշած Աբելի՝ *«Հաւատո՛վ էր, որ Աբէլը Աստծուն աւելի լաւ զոհ մատուցեց, քան Կայէնը, որով էլ վկայութիւն ստացաւ, որ արդար է.»*):Հետաքրքրական է, որ վերջին տողն ասում է. *«Աստուած մեզ համար աւելի լաւն էր նախատեսել, որպէսզի առանց մեզ դրանք չկատարուեն։»*:
Եզրակացություն. հրեաները հավատում էին, որ կփրկվեն, եթե պահեն հինկտակարանյան օրենքերը:

Բայց Հիսուսով ամենը փոխվեց: Նույն Մարթայի հետ զրույցում Նա ասաց.
*«Յիսուս նրան ասաց. «Ես իսկ եմ յարութիւն եւ կեանք. ով հաւատում է ինձ, թէպէտ եւ մեռնի, կ՚ապրի. եւ ով կենդանի է ու ինձ հաւատում է, յաւիտեան չի մեռնի։»* - Հովհաննես 11: 25
Սա է Նոր Կտակարանի գլխավոր օրենքը: Հինկտակարանյան օրենքով փրկվելն անհնար է. *«որովհետեւ մենք ընդունում ենք, որ մարդը հաւատով է արդարանում առանց օրէնքի գործերի։»* - Թուղթ առ Հռոմեացիս 3: 20:
Պողոս առաքյալն հինկտակարանյան օրենքի մասին ասում է. *«Արդարեւ, գալիք բարիքների ստուերն էր օրէնքը եւ ոչ թէ իրողութիւնների բուն կերպարանքը.»*- Թուղթ առ Եբրայացիս 11: 1
Փրկվել կարելի է միայն Հիսուսի հավատքով, ով իր արյամբ լվաց մեր մեղքերը.
*«Գիտենք, որ մարդ չի արդարանայ օրէնքի գործերով, այլ միայն՝ Յիսուս Քրիստոսի հաւատով. եւ մենք  հաւատացինք Քրիստոս Յիսուսին, որպէսզի արդարանանք Քրիստոսի հաւատով եւ ո՛չ թէ օրէնքի գործերով. քանի որ ոչ մի մարդկային էակ չի արդարացուելու օրէնքի գործերով։»* - Թուղթ առ Գաղատացիս 2: 16
Հինկտակարանյան փրկվածները փրկվել են սեփական հավատքի շնորհիվ և դրա գլխավոր օրինակը Աբրահամն է. *«Աբրամը հաւատաց Աստծուն, եւ այդ հաւատը իր համար արդարութիւն համարուեց։»* - Ծննդոց 15: 6
Մենք էլ կփրկվենք, եթե դարձյալ հավատանք, հավատանք Հիսուսին.*«որովհետեւ Աստծու շնորհով 
փրկուածներ էք հաւատի միջոցով. եւ այս ձեզնից չէ, այլ պարգեւն է Աստծու»* - Թուղթ առ Եփեսացիս 2: 8




> 2. Ո՞վ ա որոշել որ մարդիկ փրկվելու են հենց Քրիստոսի խաչվելով: Աստված որոշել ա. "մարդկանց չեմ ներելու, մինչև տղուս խաչ չհանե՞ն": Ինչի՞ ա ընտրել փրկելու հենց էդ ձևը: Ու եթե Քրիստոսը ընդամենը միջոց էր մարդկանց փրկելու համար, ինչի՞ են հենց Քրիստոսին փրկիչ ասում:
> 3. Ինչի՞ ա Քրիստոսը (փրկիչի պարտավորություն ստանձնած մարդը) ուշ ուղարկվել (էդքան մարդ մեղավոր ա դուրս եկել էդքան տարիներ):


Իրոք, հետաքրրվում ե՞ս, թե հերթական ինքնանպատակ հարցերն են (որ բնորոշ են այս թեմային մասնավորապես ու կրոն բաժնին ընդհանրապես): Եթե հետաքրքրվում ես, ժամանակ գտիր ու գոնե միայն Նոր Կտակարանն ընթերցի: Հավատացնում եմ շատ հարցերիդ պատասխանները կգտնես:  :Wink: 




> 4. Եթե Ադամը մեղք էր գործել, իրա մեղքերի համար Քրիստոսը 
> ուղարկվել էր, իրանից հետո էլի են մեղքեր գործում, նոր փրկիչի կարիք չի զգացվու՞մ:


Իհարկե կա ու դրա համար էլ ասված է.*«Ով այս մասին վկայեց, ասաց. «Ես գալիս եմ շուտով»։ Ամէն։ Ե՛կ, Տէ՛ր Յիսուս Քրիստոս։»* - Հայտնություն 22: 20





> Ինչ վերաբերվումա հունարենին` մենակ չսկսես համոզել, որ բացի իվրիթից հունարեն էլ գիտես ու ձիլոտիսը /հնչյունը ավելի մոտա Ձ-ին, քան Զ-ին/ ինչոր կայքից քոփիփեյսթ չես արել:


Ի՞նչ ես փրփուրներից կախվում: Դասական հունարենի զետայի հնչողությունը անորոշ է, իսկ ժամանակակից հունարենում այն հնչում է «զ»:

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2011), Shah (21.02.2011), Գանգրահեր (22.02.2011), ՆանՍ (23.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հա, երևի լավ չձևակերպեցի


Չէիր էլ կարա լավ ձևակերպեիր:
Բանն այն է, որ Հիսուսը ադամական մեղքի կոնցեպցիայի մասին չի խոսացել: Խոսացելա սեփական մեսսիայի ստատուսի մասին, ասելա թե Իսրայելի ազգի փրկչի: Ադամական մեղքի գաղափարը հորինելա Պողոսը՝ Հիսուսի մահը արդարացնելու նպատակով /հո իզուր չի մեռել՝ պարզվումա սաղիս ադամական մեղքիցա ազատել/: Թե ինչ հակաճառություններ են ստեղծվում Հին Կտակարանի հետ, կրոնամոլ Պողոսին նուրբ ասած չի հետաքրքրել:




> այլ նորովին բացվեց ճանապարհ դեպի դրախտ:


Եթե մարդիկ Հիսուսից առաջ կարաին ընկնեին դրախտ, ապա ումա պետք զոհը?
Եթե չէին կարա՝ ապա ուր են մարգարեները?
Թե մարգարեները ծանոթով դրախտ են ընկել, իսկ մնացած մարդկանց պետք էր շտապ փրկել միակ որդուն զոհաբերելով?




> Ի՞նչ ես փրփուրներից կախվում: Դասական հունարենի զետայի հնչողությունը անորոշ է, իսկ ժամանակակից հունարենում այն հնչում է «զ»:


Սեպտուգիանտան ժամանակակից հունարենով չի գրվել: "ձիլոտիս" թարգմանությունը արդեն ոչնչացնումա օրիգինալ բառի իմաստների մեծ մասը՝ նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելով հետագա կոնտեքստը /մինչը չորրորդ սերունդ գլուխները ուտել և այլ ձևերով պատժելու մասին տողերը էդքան էլ չեն բռնում "ջանասեր" ու "նախանձախնդիր" բնորոշումներին/:

----------

VisTolog (22.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ինչևէ, էս «զրույցը» (գոնե իմ մասով) ուզում եմ փակել աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերմամբ (քո ասելով՝ «պատճենմամբ»).
*«Բայց յիմար եւ անմիտ վէճերից խուսափի՛ր. իմացի՛ր, որ դրանցից կռիւներ են ծնւում։»* - Ա Տիմոթեոս 2: 21
Ուղղակի շարունակելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:  :Pardon: 
Առողջ եղիր:  :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2011), Shah (22.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ինչևէ, էս «զրույցը» (գոնե իմ մասով) ուզում եմ փակել աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերմամբ (քո ասելով՝ «պատճենմամբ»).


Քո մասով 90 տոկոսը բաղկացածա քոփիփեյսթերից, ինչը հատկանշականա, ու ալոգիկ, իրար հակաճառող մտքերից /այդպես, մի գրառման մեջ պնդում ես, որ Հիսուսից առաջ ոչ մեկ դրախտ չի ընկել ճանապարհի փակ լինելու պատճառով, մեկ այլ գրառման մեջ հակառակն ես պնդում/: Մտքերի ու փաստարկների նման կառուցվածքը սպասելիա կրոնական ուժեղ համոզմունքներ ունեցող, սակայն տրամաբանության տարրական կանոնները անտեսող անձանցից:




> «Բայց յիմար եւ անմիտ վէճերից խուսափի՛ր. իմացի՛ր, որ դրանցից կռիւներ են ծնւում։» - Ա Տիմոթեոս 2: 21


Եթե հերթական մեջբերումն էր, պետքա նշել, որ կռիվներից մենակ թուլամորթ մարդիկ են վախենում: Ինչ վերաբերվումա վիճաբանության անմիտությանը ու հիմարությանը՝ զարմանալի չի, հաշվի առնելով, որ վիճաբանությունը կրոնական համոզմունքները տրամաբանությունից վեր դասող մարդու հետ է:





> Առողջ եղիր:


Շնորհակալություն:

----------

VisTolog (23.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> մի նախանձոտ Աստուած.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Առանց մեկնաբանության:


Ի՞նչն է զարմանալի այստեղ: Սա ընդամենը այն փաստի արձանագրությունն է, որ Աստված չի հանդուրժում իր ուսմունքի համատեղումն այլ ուսմունքների ու սկզբունքների հետ: Թերևս մեկ այլ ձևակերպմամբ՝ _«ի՞նչ միաբանութիւն Քրիստոսի եւ Բելիարի միջեւ»_ (Բ Կոր. Զ 16): Լինելով անհամատեղելի ժամանակի այլ ազգերի սովորույթների և սկզբունքների հետ՝ միանգամայն հասկանալի և հիմնավորված է հնչում, կարծում եմ:

----------

Leo Negri (23.02.2011), Moonwalker (22.02.2011), Shah (22.02.2011), Լեո (22.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ի՞նչն է զարմանալի այստեղ:


Շնորհակալություն հասուն գրառման համար: 

Ես չեմ գրում, որ զարմանալի բան կա: Սովորաբար երբ ինչ որ բան թողնվումա առանց մեկնաբանության` նշանակումա, որ ոչ մի զարմանալլի բան չկա:
Այդպես և այստեղ, հրեա քոչվորների, ստրուկների ու հովիվների աստծո նախանձոտության մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չեմ տեսնում: Ինչպիսին հովիվներն են, տենցն էլ աստվածնա` ասելա թե ցանկացած աստված կրում է իրան հորինած մշակույթի, ժողովրդի, պայմանների դրոշմը: Զարմանալի չի, որ հրեաների կողմից հորինած աստված կրումա էդ ժամանակվա ու էդ ազգի բնորոշ հատկանիշները` որոնք և գրի են առնվել հրեական Տորայի համապատասխան մասում, իսկ հետո անցել Հին Կտակարան:

Որպես օրինակ, կարող ես համեմատել ասենք վիկինգների Ամենայն Հայրի /Օլֆադիր` Օդինի կոչումներից մեկը/ հետ` հավաստիացնում եմ, վերջինս արտացոլումա արդեն վիկինգների մշակութային իդեալները, ու մինչև չորրոդ սերունդ ոչ մեկին չի եղեռնում ուրիշ աստվածներին հավատալու համար: Իսկ այ երդումը չպահած մարդկանց կամ մարտի դաշտից փախածներին խեղդումա: Օսիրիսը մարմնավորումա եգիպտական հասարակարգի էդ ժամանակվա իդեալները, Սեթը` մեկ այլ եգիպտական ժամանակահատվածի /հիքսոսների զավթման/ իդեալները /_այդպեսօրինակ երբ Սեթը մորթումա Օսիրիսին` դա ընդամենը նշանակումա, որ մի իդեալների հավաքածուն վարիա տալիս մեկ այլ հավաքածուի, դինամիկան, քաոսը վարիա տալիս իրերի բնականոն ընթացքին_/:Հիսուսը` մ.թ. առաջին էրկու իրեք դարի քրիստոնյա ցածր խավերի իդեալները /թուշ դեմ տալ, գոհ լինել կյանքից, սուսուփուս հույս ունենալ որ էն մի կյանքում ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի/: Ալլահը` արաբների միջնադարյան իդեալները /ագրեսիա, դաժանություն, քաջություն, սեփական գերակայության զգացում` ասելա թե թեորետիկ առումով նույն Միակ Աստվածը լինելով, պրակտիկ առումով ահագին տարբերվումա/:

Ավելին` նույն աստվածը կարա լռիվ տարբեր լինել տարբեր մշակույթներում: Օրինակ Հիսուսը: Սևամորթները իրան սևամորթ են պատկերում, չինացիք` չինացի /չինարեն աստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունը ընդհանրապես շատ հետաքրքիր բանա/: Միջնադարյան Ճապոնիայում, երբ միսսիոներները քրիստոնեություն էին քարոզում, "մոռանում" էին ասել, որ Հիսուսը խաչվելա ամենավերջին ավազակների հետ: Մի պարզ պատճառով` ճապոնացիք ուղղակի չէին ընդունի հնարավոր ամենաանպատիվ մահի առժանացած աստծո: Փոխարենը ճապոնիայում կենտրոնանում էին Հիսուսի արքայական ատրիբուտների վրա` էդ ճապոնացիք շատ լավ հասկանում ու ընդունում էին: Ճապոնական քրիստոնյաները մինչև այսօր շատ դժվարությամբ են ընդունում խաչվելու փաստը: Նույնը սկանդինավյան ազգերի մոտ` նրանից հետո, երբ առաջին միսիոներներին մորթեցին /նրա համար, որ սկանդինավյան աստվածներին դևերի հետ էին համեմատում` տարածված միսիոներական հնարք/, հետո էկած միսիոներները հնարամտորեն սկսին նույնացնել Յահվեին Օդինի, իսկ Հիսուսին` Բալդրի հետ:

Նենց որ կրկնվեմ` հրեա հովիվների Յահվե անունով աստծո նախանձոտության մեջ անձամբ ես ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չեմ տեսնում:

----------

kyahi (23.02.2011), Skeptic (23.02.2011), VisTolog (23.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

*ars83-ին
*

Գրեցի պրծա, ու հենց նոր ռաստ էկա իմ կողմից ահագին սպասվելիք Ջամմարիայի գրքի հենց այսօր առցանց հրապարակված գլխին, որում գրեթե իմ գրածնա ասվում` բայց արտահայտված մի քանի կարգ բարձր ու բարդ մակարդակով, ու ավելի թեիստիկ տեսակետից: Քանի որ շատ հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն էր, որոշեցի տալ հղումը` որպես իմ միտքը մեկ այլ տեսակետից արտահայտող:

http://www.hermeticsociety.ru/researches/Giammaria2.htm

----------

kyahi (23.02.2011), Skeptic (23.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Ես չեմ գրում, որ զարմանալի բան կա:


Փորձում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչ էիր ուզում հասկացնել մեջբերելով այդ հատվածը: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում հիմնավորում էիր հետևյալ հատվածը. «_հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատժում եմ որդիներին, ինձ ատող մարդկանց նոյնիսկ երրորդ ու չորրորդ սերնդին, իսկ ինձ սիրող ու իմ հրամանը կատարող մարդկանց մինչեւ հազարերորդ սերնդին ողորմում եմ_» (Ա Կոր. Թ 20-22)` որպես նախանձի դրսևորում:
Զուտ մաթեմատիկական տեսակետից, +1000 + (-4) > 0, այսինքն՝ Աստծուն «սիրող ու նրա հրամանը կատարող մարդիկ» կարող են ապահով զգալ իրենց՝ ժառանգների հաշվով: Այս դրույթը, սակայն, անձամբ ես համարում եմ պատկերավոր փոխաբերություն, որի նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ Աստված խստորեն է մոտենում իր պատվիրանների կատարմանը, սակայն ավելի հակված է օրհնելու և բարիք գործելու մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Թվաբանության՝ արտահայտչականության միջոց լինելու մասին խոսում է նաև Եզեկիելի մարգարեությունը, որտեղ, մասնավորապես, ասվում է՝ _«Երբ ես արդարին ասեմ՝ ապրելով ապրելու ես, իսկ նա էլ, յոյսը դնելով իր արդարութեան վրայ, անօրէնութիւն գործի, - նրա բոլոր արդար գործերը չեն յիշուելու, այլ իր կատարած անօրէնութեան համար մեռնելու է։ Իսկ երբ ես ամբարշտին ասեմ՝ հաստատ մեռնելու ես, բայց նա յետ կանգնի իր մեղքերից, իրաւ դատաստան եւ արդար գործ կատարի, պարտապանին յետ տայ գրաւը, վերադարձնի յափշտակածը, ընթանայ կեանքի պատուիրաններով, անիրաւութիւններ չգործի, - հաստատ ապրելու է ու չի մեռնելու։ Նրա գործած բոլոր մեղքերը չեն յիշուելու, որովհետեւ իրաւ դատաստան ու արդար գործ է կատարել, դրա համար էլ ապրելու է»։_  (ԼԳ. 13-16) Այստեղ արդեն չի խոսվում հայրերի մեղքերի կամ հնազանդության հաշվին պատժի կամ ներման մասին. ամեն ինչ անհատական է:
Ստացվում է, որ երկու մեջբերած հատվածները (Ելից և Եզեկիելի մարգարեություն) հակասում են միմյանց, եթե նայենք զուտ թվաբանության տեսանկյունից: Միևնույն ժամանակ, պարզ է, թր Եզեկիելը տեղյակ էր, թե ինչ է ասվում Ելիցում և չէր կարող ասել մի բան, որը կհակասեր դրան, այլապես դա հրեաների ականջին խորթ և անհավատալի կթվար: Ուստի, կարծում եմ, հարկ է կարծել, որ հրեաները _թվերն ու ժամանակահատվածները այս խոսքերում ընդունում էին որպես փոխաբերություն, ոչ բառացի_: Տրամաբանական հակասություն այդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, չկա:
Սա՝ «սերունդներ պատժելու» իմ պատկերացումը:




> Միջնադարյան Ճապոնիայում, երբ միսսիոներները քրիստոնեություն էին քարոզում, "մոռանում" էին ասել, որ Հիսուսը խաչվելա ամենավերջին ավազակների հետ: Մի պարզ պատճառով` ճապոնացիք ուղղակի չէին ընդունի հնարավոր ամենաանպատիվ մահի առժանացած աստծո: Փոխարենը ճապոնիայում կենտրոնանում էին Հիսուսի արքայական ատրիբուտների վրա` էդ ճապոնացիք շատ լավ հասկանում ու ընդունում էին: Ճապոնական քրիստոնյաները մինչև այսօր շատ դժվարությամբ են ընդունում խաչվելու փաստը:


Այո, սրա մասին պատմում է Պողոս առաքյալը ևս. _«Հրեաների հետ եղայ ինչպէս հրեայ, որպէսզի շահեմ հրեաներին։ Եղայ օրէնքի տակ, ինչպէս օրէնքի տակ եղածները. ոչ թէ նրա համար, որ օրէնքի տակ էի, այլ որպէսզի շահեմ նաեւ նրանց, որ օրէնքի տակ են։ Օրէնքի տակ չեղողների հետ եղայ ինչպէս օրէնքի տակ չեղող մարդ, ոչ թէ նրա համար, որ Աստծու օրէնքին ենթակայ չէի, այլ՝ Քրիստոսի՛ օրէնքի տակ էի, որպէսզի շահեմ օրէնքի տակ չեղողներին։ Եղայ տկարների հետ ինչպէս տկար, որպէսզի շահեմ տկարներին։ Բոլորի հետ ամէն ինչ եղայ, որպէսզի թերեւս փրկեմ ոմանց։»_  (Ա Կոր. Թ 20-22)
Բայց մատուցման ձևը, տվյալ ժողովրդի մշակութոյին առանձնահատկությունները հաշվի առնելը, ինչքանով կարող եմ դատել, չի փոփոխում քրիստոնեության հիմնական դրույթները:

Հիմա գանք տասնաբանյային. արդյո՞ք դու համարում ես, որ այն մեր ժամանակներում կորցրել է իր արդիականությունը, նշանակությունը և բացասաբար է ազդում անհատի կամ հասարակության զարգացման վրա:

----------

Leo Negri (23.02.2011), Moonwalker (23.02.2011), Shah (23.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Փորձում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչ էիր ուզում հասկացնել մեջբերելով այդ հատվածը: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում հիմնավորում էիր հետևյալ հատվածը. «հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատժում եմ որդիներին, ինձ ատող մարդկանց նոյնիսկ երրորդ ու չորրորդ սերնդին, իսկ ինձ սիրող ու իմ հրամանը կատարող մարդկանց մինչեւ հազարերորդ սերնդին *ողորմում եմ*» (Ա Կոր. Թ 20-22)` որպես նախանձի դրսևորում:


Նախանձի ու խանդի: Նախանձամտություն էդքանը հաստատ չի:




> Զուտ մաթեմատիկական տեսակետից, +1000 + (-4) > 0, այսինքն՝ Աստծուն «սիրող ու նրա հրամանը կատարող մարդիկ» կարող են ապահով զգալ իրենց՝ ժառանգների հաշվով: Այս դրույթը, սակայն, անձամբ ես համարում եմ պատկերավոր փոխաբերություն, որի նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ Աստված խստորեն է մոտենում իր պատվիրանների կատարմանը, սակայն ավելի հակված է օրհնելու և բարիք գործելու մարդկանց նկատմամբ:


Իրեն հավատացող հրեաների նկատմամբ: Տորան, եթե չգիտեիր, գրվելա հրեաների կողմից հրեաների համար: Մնացած մարդիկ ըստ Տորայի հեղինակների գոիմ են, անհավատ, ու առժանի չեն մինչև 1000րդ սերունդ ողորմության: Մի պարզ պատճառով` Յահվեի ընտրյալ ազգը իրանք չեն:

Մի կողմ թողնելով էն փաստը, որ սիրելը ու ողորմելը տարբեր բաներ են:




> Այս դրույթը, սակայն, անձամբ ես համարում եմ պատկերավոր փոխաբերություն, որի նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ Աստված խստորեն է մոտենում իր պատվիրանների կատարմանը, սակայն ավելի հակված է օրհնելու և բարիք գործելու մարդկանց նկատմամբ:


Իսկ ես այդ դրույթը անձամբ համարում եմ ևս մի պատճառ` նման աստվածից հեռու մնալու համար:




> «Երբ ես արդարին ասեմ՝ ապրելով ապրելու ես, իսկ նա էլ, յոյսը դնելով իր արդարութեան վրայ, անօրէնութիւն գործի, - նրա բոլոր արդար գործերը չեն յիշուելու, այլ իր կատարած անօրէնութեան համար մեռնելու է։ Իսկ երբ ես ամբարշտին ասեմ՝ հաստատ մեռնելու ես, բայց նա յետ կանգնի իր մեղքերից, իրաւ դատաստան եւ արդար գործ կատարի, պարտապանին յետ տայ գրաւը, վերադարձնի յափշտակածը, ընթանայ կեանքի պատուիրաններով, անիրաւութիւններ չգործի, - հաստատ ապրելու է ու չի մեռնելու։ Նրա գործած բոլոր մեղքերը չեն յիշուելու, որովհետեւ իրաւ դատաստան ու արդար գործ է կատարել, դրա համար էլ ապրելու է»։ (ԼԳ. 13-16) Այստեղ արդեն չի խոսվում հայրերի մեղքերի կամ հնազանդության հաշվին պատժի կամ ներման մասին. ամեն ինչ անհատական է:


Փոխվելա հասարակարգը, փոխվելա և աստվածը:




> Ստացվում է, որ երկու մեջբերած հատվածները (Ելից և Եզեկիելի մարգարեություն) հակասում են միմյանց, եթե նայենք զուտ թվաբանության տեսանկյունից: Միևնույն ժամանակ, պարզ է, թր Եզեկիելը տեղյակ էր, թե ինչ է ասվում Ելիցում և չէր կարող ասել մի բան, որը կհակասեր դրան, այլապես դա հրեաների ականջին խորթ և անհավատալի կթվար: Ուստի, կարծում եմ, հարկ է կարծել, որ հրեաները թվերն ու ժամանակահատվածները այս խոսքերում ընդունում էին որպես փոխաբերություն, ոչ բառացի: Տրամաբանական հակասություն այդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, չկա:


Խորթ չի թվացել մի պարզ պատճառով` իրանք արդեն ուրիշ կերպ էին մտածում, էլ էն հին վախտվա քոչվորները չէին: Ավելի զգույշ էին: Պիտի որ իմանաս, Բաբելոնում գերիների կարգավիճակի էին:
Իսկ հիմա ինքդ քեզ հարց տուր` Նավուխոդոնոսոր արքան ինչպես կվերաբերվեր նրան, եթե իրա տիրությունների կենտրոնում մեկ էլ հրեաները սկսեին բացահայտ քարոզել, որ Յահվեին չհավատացող մարդիկ մինչև չորրորդ սերունդ պատժվելու են: Հաշվի առնելով էն փաստը, որ ոչ արքան, որ իրա մոտիկները, ոչ իրա հպատակների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հեթանոս էր ու Յահվեին չէր հավատում:

Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ մեջբերված հատվածը շատ ավելի հղկվածա, քան Ելք-ինը:




> Այո, սրա մասին պատմում է Պողոս առաքյալը ևս. «Հրեաների հետ եղայ ինչպէս հրեայ, որպէսզի շահեմ հրեաներին։ Եղայ օրէնքի տակ, ինչպէս օրէնքի տակ եղածները. ոչ թէ նրա համար, որ օրէնքի տակ էի, այլ որպէսզի շահեմ նաեւ նրանց, որ օրէնքի տակ են։ Օրէնքի տակ չեղողների հետ եղայ ինչպէս օրէնքի տակ չեղող մարդ, ոչ թէ նրա համար, որ Աստծու օրէնքին ենթակայ չէի, այլ՝ Քրիստոսի՛ օրէնքի տակ էի, որպէսզի շահեմ օրէնքի տակ չեղողներին։ Եղայ տկարների հետ ինչպէս տկար, որպէսզի շահեմ տկարներին։ Բոլորի հետ ամէն ինչ եղայ, որպէսզի թերեւս փրկեմ ոմանց։» (Ա Կոր. Թ 20-22)


Ի դեպ, հրեաների հետ երբ հրեա էր, ձև չէր թափում, ինքը իրոք հրեայա էղել: Ու նաև միակ առաքյալը, որը կենդանի Հիսուսին ոչ տեսել էր, ոչ լսել /տեսիլքները մի կողմ թողած/:




> Բայց մատուցման ձևը, տվյալ ժողովրդի մշակութոյին առանձնահատկությունները հաշվի առնելը, ինչքանով կարող եմ դատել, չի փոփոխում քրիստոնեության հիմնական դրույթները:


Սենց ասենք` դրույթները չեն փոխվում, դրույթները ժամանակավոր խմբագրվում են` քանի դեռ դա օգնումա քրիստոնյաներին տվյալ մշակույթի ներքո իշխանություն ձեռք բերել:
Օրինակ Հիսուսին սկանդինավյան Բալդրին  նույնացնելը, ինչա էրկուսն էլ հարություն են առնում, հակասումա ցանկացած քրիստոնեական դրույթի:




> Հիմա գանք տասնաբանյային. արդյո՞ք դու համարում ես, որ այն մեր ժամանակներում կորցրել է իր արդիականությունը, նշանակությունը և բացասաբար է ազդում անհատի կամ հասարակության զարգացման վրա:


Կախվածա անհատից:
Եթե անհատը բավականաչափ հասուն լինելով հասկանումա, որ անտեղի մարդ սպանելը լավ բան չի, ու *ինքնուրույն*  տարբերումա չարն ու բարին, իրան պատվիրաններ պետք չեն սեփական էթիկ կանոնները պահելու համար:
Իսկ այ եթե անհատին` մարդ չսպանելու համար անպայման պետքա ապագա գոյություն չունեցող դժոխքում աստվածային պատժի հեռանկար` ապա իհարկե, նման մարդկանց պատվիրաններ պետք են:

----------

kyahi (23.02.2011), Mephistopheles (23.02.2011), Skeptic (23.02.2011)

----------


## luys747

> Ինքը այդ անում էր, որպեսզի թերևս փրկի ոմանց:
> Ոմանց մեծ մասը հետագայում հռոմեական արենաներում արյուծի կեր դառավ` փոխարենը վաստակելով հոգու հիպոթեթիկ փրկություն:


Փրկության շատ տեսակներ կան, որոնց մասին ինձ թվում է, որ չգիտես:Իմանալու դեպքում այդպես չէիր արտահայտվի: ՈՒրիշ բան է, որ մեկնաբանությունների հետ համաձայն չլինես: Դա քո իրավունքն է, Խնդրիր, մի գուցե Աստված քեզ ավելի լավ կբացատրի, բայց Աստծո Խոսքի նկատմամբ զգույշ եղիր: Վերջապես, եթե քեզ հայ էս համարում, մենք քրիստոնյա ենք, պաշտում եվ սիրում ենք Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Փրկության շատ տեսակներ կան, որոնց մասին ինձ թվում է, որ չգիտես:


Իմ փրկությունը մենակ իմ ձեռքերումա





> Վերջապես, եթե քեզ հայ էս համարում, մենք քրիստոնյա ենք, պաշտում եվ սիրում ենք Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:


Այսինքն հայ լինելու անհրաժեշտ նախապայմաններից մեկը մոտ 2000 տարի առաջ մեռած *հրեային*  պաշտելնա ու *պարթևի* կողմից Հայաստան բերած *հրեական* ծագում ունեցող կրոնին հետևելը?

----------

Skeptic (24.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Կախվածա անհատից:
> Եթե անհատը բավականաչափ հասուն լինելով հասկանումա, որ անտեղի մարդ սպանելը լավ բան չի, ու *ինքնուրույն*  տարբերումա չարն ու բարին, իրան պատվիրաններ պետք չեն սեփական էթիկ կանոնները պահելու համար:


Տաս պատվիրանները, իմ կարծիքով ուղղված են առաջին հերթին _հասարակական_ կյանքն ու _հասարակական_ էթիկան մշակելու համար (Վելվետը խոսել է այս մասին, եթե չեմ սխալվում): _Հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման հարցում տասնաբանյան արդյունավետ համարո՞ւմ ես:_




> Իսկ այ եթե անհատին` մարդ չսպանելու համար անպայման պետքա ապագա գոյություն չունեցող դժոխքում աստվածային պատժի հեռանկար` ապա իհարկե, նման մարդկանց պատվիրաններ պետք են:


Տասնաբանյան ու նրան հարող հատվածները (Ելք, Ի; Բ Օրինաց, Ե) դժոխքի մասին ոչինչ չեն ասում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Տաս պատվիրանները, իմ կարծիքով ուղղված են առաջին հերթին հասարակական կյանքն ու հասարակական էթիկան մշակելու համար (Վելվետը խոսել է այս մասին, եթե չեմ սխալվում): Հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման հարցում տասնաբանյան արդյունավետ համարո՞ւմ ես:


Հրեաների հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համար, հրեաների հասարակական էթիկան մշակելու համար միգուցե, ինչպես նաև Հին Կտակարանի մնացած թվով *613 հատ* պատվիրանը: Թե Հին Կտակարանի 10 պատվիրանը ընդունելիա հասարակական կյանք կարգավորելու համար, իսկ մնացածը ընդունելի չի? Եթե ընդունելի չի` էդ ինչու? Դու ես որոշում, Հին Կտակարանի որ մասնա ընդունելի, իսկ որը` ոչ? Թե քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում ընդունելու մենակ քեզ հարմար Հին Կտակարանի հատվածները, իսկ մնացածը անտեսում? Թե սկսենք կոշերային սնունդ ընդունել, ինչա աստվածաշնչումա տենց գրած?




> Տասնաբանյան ու նրան հարող հատվածները (Ելք, Ի; Բ Օրինաց, Ե) դժոխքի մասին ոչինչ չեն ասում:


Մի պարզ պատճառով` հուդաիզմը ենթադրումա, որ մինչև ահեղ դատաստան մարդիկ մնալու են Շեոլում, ասելա թե գերեզմանում: Շեոլը շատ քիչ ընդհանուր բան ունի քրիստոնեական դժոխքի հետ` վերջինս ավելի շուտ սխալ թարգմանության արդյունքա, երբ Սեպտուգիանտայի թարգմանիչները Շեոլ բառը թարգմանեցին որպես Հադես, իսկ Գեհեննա հրեական տեղանունը ընդունեցին որպես Դժոխքի էպիտետ: Ինչից հետո պարզվեց, որ հավատացյալներին շատ հարմարա դժոխքով վախացնել, ու դժոխքի գաղափարը ամուր արմատներ թողեց քրիստոնեության մեջ:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheol

Բայց դե բանն այն է, որ ժամանակակից քրիստոնյաների մեծ մասը դրա մասին չգիտի, ու շարունակում է վախենալ հորինած դժոխքից:

----------

Skeptic (24.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Հրեաների հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համար, հրեաների հասարակական էթիկան մշակելու համար միգուցե, ինչպես նաև Հին Կտակարանի մնացած թվով *613 հատ* պատվիրանը:


Միայն հրեաների՞: Երևի աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների սահմանադրություններում էլ քիչ թե շատ քանակությամբ այս տասն ամրագրված են: Սխալվո՞ւմ եմ: Ստացվում է, որ ունիվերսալ բնո՞ւյթ ունեն:




> Թե Հին Կտակարանի 10 պատվիրանը ընդունելիա հասարակական կյանք կարգավորելու համար, իսկ մնացածը ընդունելի չի? Եթե ընդունելի չի` էդ ինչու?


Մնացածների զգալի մասն էլ է ընդունելի, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

eduard30 (25.02.2011), Moonwalker (24.02.2011), Shah (24.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Միայն հրեաների՞: Երևի աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների սահմանադրություններում էլ քիչ թե շատ քանակությամբ այս տասն ամրագրված են: Սխալվո՞ւմ եմ: Ստացվում է, որ ունիվերսալ բնո՞ւյթ ունեն:


Խնդրում եմ թվարկել սահմանադրությունների ցուցակը, ըստ որոնց Յահվեն համարվումա միակ աստված, այլ հավատալիք ունենալը պատժի առժանիա համարվում,Յահվեի անունը արգելվածա բարձրաձայն անտեղի տալը ու Շաբաթ օրով արգելվածա ցանկացած աշխատանք անելը: Թե քիչ թե շատը 10-ից 5-նա? Թե ասենք սպանել չի կարելի, իսկ տանջել կարելիա, ինչա պատվիրանները դրա մասին լռում են?




> Մնացածների զգալի մասն էլ է ընդունելի, իմ կարծիքով:


Մենակ չասես, որ ամեն առավոտ ու իրիկուն Շմա Իշրաել ես կարդում, միսը կաթի հետ չես ուտում, խոզի խորոված չես ուտում, ու համարում ես, որ արձան կերտելը մեղքա, կամ որ աղջկան բռնաբարած պիղծը պետքա համապատասխան պատիժ ստանալու փոխարեն ընդամենը ամուսնանա էդ աղջկա հետ:
Թե Աստվածաշնչի զգալի մասը ընդունում ես, իսկ էն ոչ զգալի մասի վրա թքած ունես ու չես ընդունում?

----------

Skeptic (24.02.2011), VisTolog (24.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Խնդրում եմ թվարկել սահմանադրությունների ցուցակը, ըստ որոնց Յահվեն համարվումա միակ աստված,


Այդպիսի սահմանադրություն այսօրվա օրով ինձ հայտնի չէ: Բայց կան սահմանադրություններ, որոնք ամրագրում են միաստվածության սկզբունքը: Օրինակ սա:




> այլ հավատալիք ունենալը պատժի առժանիա համարվում,


Նույն Սաուդյան Արաբիան:




> Յահվեի անունը արգելվածա բարձրաձայն անտեղի տալը


«Անտեղի բարձրաձայնելը» ժամանակակից ձևակերպմամբ կարելի է հասկանալ որպես վիրավորանք/հայհոյանք ընդդեմ կրոնի: Քրեական պատիժ է նախատեսում, օրինակ, Պակիստանի օրենքը: Ցուցակը ներառում է մի շարք այլ երկրներ:




> Շաբաթ օրով արգելվածա ցանկացած աշխատանք անելը:


Ժամանակակից տարբերակով՝ 35 ժամից բաղկացած աշխատանքային շաբաթ: Օրինակ՝ Ֆրանսիայում:




> Թե քիչ թե շատը 10-ից 5-նա?


Տվյալ դեպքում՝ 1-ից 10 ցանկացած բնական թիվ:

Կարող ես ասել, որ ես փորձում եմ հարմարեցնել ներկա օրենքները տասնաբանյայի դրույթներին, բայց, քանի որ երկուսս էլ ընդունում ենք, որ որևէ կրոն, տարբեր հասարակություններին մատուցվելիս, կրում է ձևային փոփոխություններ, պատվիրանների վերաձևակերպումը ժամանակակից տարբերակով իմաստազուրկ չէ:




> Թե Աստվածաշնչի զգալի մասը ընդունում ես, իսկ էն ոչ զգալի մասի վրա թքած ունես ու չես ընդունում?


«Ոչ զգալի» (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ ոչ էական) մասը կազմում են մի շարք սովորույթները, որոնք առկա են Հին Ուխտում, բայց չեն պարտադրվում Նորով. օրինակ՝ թլփատումը կամ խոզի միս չուտելը: Դրանց չեմ հետևում:

Ես չեմ պնդում, թե աշխարհում ինչ օրենք ու դրական երևույթ կա, նկարագրված է տասնաբանյայում: Իմ ասածն այն է, որ տասնաբանյան ոչ մի արգելք չի ներկայացնում ժամանակակից հասարակությունների զարգացմանը, պարունակում է հիմնարար դրույթներ՝ հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման և էթիկական համակարգերի մշակման համար:

----------

Moonwalker (24.02.2011), Shah (24.02.2011), Ավետիք (18.03.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այդպիսի սահմանադրություն այսօրվա օրով ինձ հայտնի չէ:


Բա գրում էիր բոլոր երկրների?




> Բայց կան սահմանադրություններ, որոնք ամրագրում են միաստվածության սկզբունքը: Օրինակ սա:





> Նույն Սաուդյան Արաբիան:


Առաջարկում ես բոլոր երկրները հետևեն Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նիզամի օրինակին? Էլ ինչ անենք` հիջաբ, նամազ?




> «Անտեղի բարձրաձայնելը» ժամանակակից ձևակերպմամբ կարելի է հասկանալ որպես վիրավորանք/հայհոյանք ընդդեմ կրոնի: Քրեական պատիժ է նախատեսում, օրինակ, Պակիստանի օրենքը: Ցուցակը ներառում է մի շարք այլ երկրներ:


Անտեղի բարձրաձայնելը ժամանակակից ձևակերպմամբ վիրավորանքա? Էդ երբվանիցա անուն տալը վիրավորական համարվում?

Պատվիրանը, եթե տեղյակ չէիր, վերաբերվումա Աստծո սրբազան անունին /Յուդ-Հեհ-Վավ-Հեհ գրառմամբ/, վերջինս համարվումա չափից սուրբ բարձրաձայն արտասանելու համար: Մինչև այսօր ցանկացած սինագոգայումա Յահվե գրած անունը կարդում են որպես Ադոնայ /հեբր. Տեր/` պատվիրանը պահպանելու համար:





> Ժամանակակից տարբերակով՝ 35 ժամից բաղկացած աշխատանքային շաբաթ: Օրինակ՝ Ֆրանսիայում:


Ցանկացած ոք ցանկացած օրվա ցանկացած ժամ կարա ինքնակամ Ֆրանսիայում աշխատի, այդ թվում զբաղվի անձնական ու տնային գործերով:
Համեմատությունը կորրեկտ չէր: Ինչպես և "աստծո անուն տալու" դեպքում:




> Տվյալ դեպքում՝ 1-ից 10 ցանկացած բնական թիվ:


10 թիվը բավարարումա քո տված պայմանին: Բեր սահմանադրության օրինակ, որտեղ 10 պատվիրանն էլ ներկա լինի:




> Կարող ես ասել, որ ես փորձում եմ հարմարեցնել ներկա օրենքները տասնաբանյայի դրույթներին, բայց, քանի որ երկուսս էլ ընդունում ենք, որ որևէ կրոն, տարբեր հասարակություններին մատուցվելիս, կրում է ձևային փոփոխություններ, պատվիրանների վերաձևակերպումը ժամանակակից տարբերակով իմաստազուրկ չէ:


Էլ ինչ արժի Աստվածաշնչի մեջ վերաձևակերպել ժամանակակից տարբերակով? Մի գուցե ողջ գիրքը ձևակերպենք ու խմբագրենք?




> «Ոչ զգալի» (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ ոչ էական) մասը կազմում են մի շարք սովորույթները, որոնք առկա են Հին Ուխտում, բայց չեն պարտադրվում Նորով. օրինակ՝ թլփատումը կամ խոզի միս չուտելը: Դրանց չեմ հետևում:


Իսկ այ Հիսուսը, հրեա լինելով, թլպատած էր ու խուսափում էր խոզի մսից:
Բայց դե իհարկե, էդ սաղ պետքա փոխվի նորովի: Անունն էլ արժի փոխել` Հիսուս անունը վերջի վերջը հրեական Յեշուանա:




> Ես չեմ պնդում, թե աշխարհում ինչ օրենք ու դրական երևույթ կա, նկարագրված է տասնաբանյայում: Իմ ասածն այն է, որ տասնաբանյան ոչ մի արգելք չի ներկայացնում ժամանակակից հասարակությունների զարգացմանը, պարունակում է հիմնարար դրույթներ՝ հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման և էթիկական համակարգերի մշակման համար:


Մենակ Յահվեին /կամ Ալլահին, ինչպես Սաուդյան Արաբիայում ու Պակիստանումա/ հավատալը, ու այլ կերպ մտածելու համար պատժելը հիմնարար դրույթա հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ու էթիկական համակարգերի մշակման համար? Տարօրինակ էթիկայա:

----------

Skeptic (24.02.2011), VisTolog (24.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Բա գրում էիր բոլոր երկրների?


Կոնտեքստից հանել պետք չի: Հաջորդ նախադասության հետ միասին պետք է կարդացվի:




> Առաջարկում ես բոլոր երկրները հետևեն Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նիզամի օրինակին? Էլ ինչ անենք` հիջաբ, նամազ?


Ես ոչինչ դեռ առաջարկած չկամ այս թեմայում, եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում: Դու ուզեցիր օրինակ, ես այն բերեցի:




> Բայց դե իհարկե, անձամբ քեզ անհարմար Հին Կտակարանի մասերը պետքա շտապ նորովի ձևակերպվեն:


Ես հուդայականություն դավանող հրեա չեմ: Եթե լինեի, կթլպատվեի: Առաջին քրիստոնեական տիեզերաժողովը որոշում կայացրեց թլփատության ոչ պարտադիր լինելու համար, ինչպես նաև հիմնավորեց այն: Ինձ համար համոզիչ է: Եթե հուդայականության մեկնաբանությունների հետ քրիստոնեականը հակասության մեջ է մտնում, ես ընտրում եմ երկրորդը:




> 10 թիվը բավարարումա քո տված պայմանին: Բեր սահմանադրության օրինակ, որտեղ 10 պատվիրանն էլ ներկա լինի:


Չեմ կարող բերել այդպիսի օրինակ, բայց 1≤ x ≤ M (M < 10)-ից հետևում է 1≤ x ≤ 10, այնպես որ իմ պնդումը կոռեկտ էր: _Հիմա խնդրում եմ այնպիսի սահմանադրության օրինակ բերել, որում ամրագրված չէ և ոչ մի պատվիրան տասնաբանյայից:_ 

Հ.Գ. Եթե դու պատրաստվում ես ամեն ինչ միայն բառացի ձևակերպմամբ ընկալել ու պահանջել տառ առ տառ համընկնում հինուխտյան տեքստի հետ իմ գրածում, նախօրոք ասա՝ հրաժարվեմ քննարկումից, որովհետև դա իմ ընկալումը չի ու ես չեմ կարող այդպիսի հիմնավորումներ բերել: Խարիզմաս չի հերիքում:  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (24.02.2011), Shah (24.02.2011), Yellow Raven (24.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կոնտեքստից հանել պետք չի: Հաջորդ նախադասության հետ միասին պետք է կարդացվի:


Դու գրում ես




> Այդպիսի սահմանադրություն այսօրվա օրով ինձ հայտնի չէ: Բայց կան սահմանադրություններ, որոնք ամրագրում են միաստվածության սկզբունքը: Օրինակ սա:


Այսինքն առաջ գրում էիր, որ բոլոր երկրների սահմանադրությունները /նկատի, օրենսդրությունները չէ, սահմանադրությունները, ինչը ինքնին զարմանալիա/ քիչ թե շատ պարունակում են պատվիրանները:
Հետո միտքդ փոխում ես, ու օրինակ ես բերում ծայրահեղական իսլամիստ երկրի սահմանադրություն, որը պարունակում է ընդամենը մեկ քչից շատից պատվիրան հիշացնող կետ:




> Դու ուզեցիր օրինակ, ես այն բերեցի:


Դու գրում ես, որ պատվիրանները կարող են հիմք ծառայել հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման և էթիկական համակարգերի մշակման համար, իսկ որպես օրինակ բերում ես Սաուդյան Արաբիան ու Պակիստանը: Եթե դու համարում ես, որ վերջին երկու երկրներում առողջ էթիկական համակարգեր են, ապա էլ ինչ ասեմ:




> Ես հուդայականություն դավանող հրեա չեմ: Եթե լինեի, կթլպատվեի: Առաջին քրիստոնեական տիեզերաժողովը որոշում կայացրեց թլփատության ոչ պարտադիր լինելու համար, ինչպես նաև հիմնավորեց այն: Ինձ համար համոզիչ է: Եթե հուդայականության մեկնաբանությունների հետ քրիստոնեականը հակասության մեջ է մտնում, ես ընտրում եմ երկրորդը:


Այսինքն առաջին քրիստոնեական տիեզերաժողովի մասնակիցների կարծիքը Հիսուսի կարծիքից կարևորա? Ստեղ են ասում` Հիսուս, պահպանի ինձ քո հետնորդներից:





> Չեմ կարող բերել այդպիսի օրինակ, բայց 1≤ x ≤ M (M < 10)-ից հետևում է 1≤ x ≤ 10, այնպես որ իմ պնդումը կոռեկտ էր: Հիմա խնդրում եմ այնպիսի սահմանադրության օրինակ բերել, որում ամրագրված չէ և ոչ մի պատվիրան տասնաբանյայից:


Ցանկացած թիվ ասելով, դու հիմնավորում ես տալիս օպպոնենտիդ, ասելա թե ինձ, բազմությունից ընտրել ցանկացած թիվ: Ես, ընտրելով տասը, իրավունքիս մեջ եմ: 

Տենց կարաս ասես, որ Հայաստանում ապրող մարդկանց մեջ ցանկացած մարդ բոյովա: Ես ասեմ, որ չէ, տենց չի, Փանոսը կոլոտա: Դու ասես` զատո տարածքի մեջ լիքը բոյով մարդ կա:





> Հիմա խնդրում եմ այնպիսի սահմանադրության օրինակ բերել, որում ամրագրված չէ և ոչ մի պատվիրան տասնաբանյայից:


Սահմանադրությունները, եթե խոսքը չի գնում Սաուդյան Արաբիայի, Պակիստանի կամ նման մի սահմանադրության տնազի մասին, մարդկային հիմնարար իրավունքների պաշտպանություն են երաշխավորում ոչ թե որովհետև նման բան գրածա Աստվածաշնչում, այլ որովհետև Սահմանադրությունը կազմող մարդիկ ի վիճակի են լինում տարբերել, ինչ իրավունքներ մարդիկ ունեն: Այսինքն իրանց պետք չի Աստվածաշունչ էն պարզ փաստը հասկանալու համար, որ մարդ սպանելը լավ բան չի:

 Բարեբախտաբար ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը նույնպես հոյակապ տողեր ունի հիմնարար իրավունքներից մեկի մասին`

Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի և դավանանքի ազատության իրավունք: Կրոնի և համոզմունքների արտահայտման ազատությունը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով` Սահմանադրության 45 հոդվածում նախատեսված հիմքերով:

Զարմանալիա` էդ խի պատիժ չկա քրիստոնյա չլինելու համար: Աչքիս Սաուդյան Արաբիայից ահագին հետ ենք էդ առումով:




> Հ.Գ. Եթե դու պատրաստվում ես ամեն ինչ միայն բառացի ձևակերպմամբ ընկալել ու պահանջել տառ առ տառ համընկնում հինուխտյան տեքստի հետ իմ գրածում, նախօրոք ասա՝ հրաժարվեմ քննարկումից, որովհետև դա իմ ընկալումը չի ու ես չեմ կարող այդպիսի հիմնավորումներ բերել: Խարիզմաս չի հերիքում:


Խարիզման, ի դեպ, առաջանումա սեփական խոսքերի ճշտության հանդեպ հավատից: Երևի հավատը չի հերիքում:
Ինչևէ, դու, ինչպես և ցանկացած մարդ, իրավունք ունես ազատ դավանել ում ուզում ես: Բայց դե ես միշտ էղել եմ էն մտքի կողմնակից, որ անհնարա անդունդը 99 տոկոսով թռնել: Ասելա թե եթե Սուրբ Տեքստը ընդունվումա, ըստ ինձ այն պետքա ընդունվի ամբողջովին, ոչ թե միջից հարմար մտքերի ծաղկաքաղ արվի, իսկ մնացածը, քո սեփական խոսքերով, "վերաձևակերպվի ժամանակակից տարբերակով":

Մի հատ անհամեստ հարց, կարող ես չպատասխանել, եթե չես ուզում: Երբ ես վերջին անգամ եղել Պատարագի ու ճաշակել քո աստծո մարմինը, եթե գաղտնիք չի? Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ հարցը կպնողական բնույթ չի կրում` ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիրա:

----------


## ars83

> Դու գրում ես, որ պատվիրանները կարող են հիմք ծառայել հասարակական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման և էթիկական համակարգերի մշակման համար, իսկ որպես օրինակ բերում ես Սաուդյան Արաբիան ու Պակիստանը: Եթե դու համարում ես, որ վերջին երկու երկրներում առողջ էթիկական համակարգեր են, ապա էլ ինչ ասեմ:


Չեմ կարող ասել՝ առողջ, թե անառողջ համակարգեր են, չեմ ուսումնասիրել: Բայց մի-տեսակ թերահավատությամբ եմ վերաբերվում այդ (և մնացած) պետություններին «խելք սովորեցնելու, ազատության ճանապարհներ բացելու ու ցույց տալու» (կամ սեփական էթիկական համակարգը տարածելու) ամերիկա-եվրոպական փորձերին:




> Այսինքն առաջին քրիստոնեական տիեզերաժողովի մասնակիցների կարծիքը Հիսուսի կարծիքից կարևորա?


Կհիշացնե՞ս, թե Հիսուսը որտեղ էր իր քարոզներում թլփատվելու կոչ անում, օրինակ:




> Ցանկացած թիվ ասելով, դու հիմնավորում ես տալիս օպպոնենտիդ, ասելա թե ինձ, բազմությունից ընտրել ցանկացած թիվ:


Իմ պնդումը հետևյալն էր. ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ կա (որևէ տեսքով, ձևակերպմամբ) N դրույթ տասնաբանյայից, որտեղ N-ը կարող է լինել 1, 2, 3, ..., 10: Այս պնդումը համարժեք է հետևյալին՝ ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ կա առնվազն 1 և առավելագույնը 10 դրույթ տասնաբանյայից: Սրա ժխտումը կլինի՝ ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ չկա ոչ մի դրույթ տասնաբանյայից, կամ, ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ կա 10-ից ավել դրույթ տասնաբանյայից: Պնդում եմ, որ իմ ասածը ճիշտ է: 




> Այսինքն իրանց պետք չի Աստվածաշունչ էն պարզ փաստը հասկանալու համար, որ մարդ սպանելը լավ բան չի:


Պարզ է, բայց սա չի հակասում այն փաստին, որ դրույթն արձանագրված է Աստվածաշնչում և ապա՝ սահմանադրության մեջ:




> Խարիզման, ի դեպ, առաջանումա սեփական խոսքերի ճշտության հանդեպ հավատից:


Սպանիչ հատկություն գիտնականի (իմ կարծիքով նաև հավատացյալի) համար: Դեկարտն ասում էր. « If you would be a real seeker after truth, it is necessary that at least once in your life you doubt, as far as possible, all things»: Իսկ Պողոս առաքյալը՝ «ամեն ինչ քննեցեք, բարին ամուր բռնեք»: _Քիչ թե շատ_ վերաբերելով գիտության ու հավատքի բնագավառներին, զոհաբերում եմ խարիզմաս՝ հանուն ճշմարտության (ըստ Դեկարտի):  :Wink: 




> Ասելա թե եթե Սուրբ Տեքստը ընդունվումա, ըստ ինձ այն պետքա ընդունվի ամբողջովին, ոչ թե միջից հարմար մտքերի ծաղկաքաղ արվի, իսկ մնացածը, քո սեփական խոսքերով, "վերաձևակերպվի ժամանակակից տարբերակով":


Բողոքականներից շատերը համոզված են, որ Աստված աթոռի վրա մարդու կերպարանքով ասել է՝ «եղիցի լույս» ու լույսը հայտնվել է: Տառացի ընկալման օրինակ: Դու սա՞ ես պահանջում քրիստոնյա հավատացյալից:




> Երբ ես վերջին անգամ եղել Պատարագի ու ճաշակել քո աստծո մարմինը, եթե գաղտնիք չի?


Ցավոք, վաղուց: Չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ ամսաթիվը նշել, բայց դա եղել է ավելի քան մեկ տարի առաջ:




> Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ հարցը կպնողական բնույթ չի կրում` ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիրա:


Սա ավելորդ է. ես ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ, թե իբր դու ինձ ինչ-որ հարցում ցանկանում ես «կծել» կամ «կպնել»: Արխային հարցրու ինչ ցանկանաս:  :Ok:

----------

Moonwalker (25.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Խնդրում եմ թվարկել սահմանադրությունների ցուցակը, ըստ որոնց Յահվեն համարվումա միակ աստված, այլ հավատալիք ունենալը պատժի առժանիա համարվում,Յահվեի անունը արգելվածա բարձրաձայն անտեղի տալը ու Շաբաթ օրով արգելվածա ցանկացած աշխատանք անելը: Թե քիչ թե շատը 10-ից 5-նա? Թե ասենք սպանել չի կարելի, իսկ տանջել կարելիա, ինչա պատվիրանները դրա մասին լռում են?
> 
> 
> 
> Մենակ չասես, որ ամեն առավոտ ու իրիկուն Շմա Իշրաել ես կարդում, միսը կաթի հետ չես ուտում, խոզի խորոված չես ուտում, ու համարում ես, որ արձան կերտելը մեղքա, կամ որ աղջկան բռնաբարած պիղծը պետքա համապատասխան պատիժ ստանալու փոխարեն ընդամենը ամուսնանա էդ աղջկա հետ:
> Թե Աստվածաշնչի զգալի մասը ընդունում ես, իսկ էն ոչ զգալի մասի վրա թքած ունես ու չես ընդունում?


Օրինակ հոլադիայում և ընդանրապես բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում եթե շաբաթը 40 ժամից ավել աշխատես այդ ժամից ավել կազմած գումարի մոտ 80-90% պետությունը հարկ կվերցնի

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չեմ կարող ասել՝ առողջ, թե անառողջ համակարգեր են, չեմ ուսումնասիրել: Բայց մի-տեսակ թերահավատությամբ եմ վերաբերվում այդ (և մնացած) պետություններին «խելք սովորեցնելու, ազատության ճանապարհներ բացելու ու ցույց տալու» (կամ սեփական էթիկական համակարգը տարածելու) ամերիկա-եվրոպական փորձերին:


Յուրաքանչյուր համակարգ, որտեղ կարող են գլուխ կտրել կամ քարկոծել ունեցած հայացքների համար, անառողջա: Իսկ վահհաբիզմը նենց թունդ բանա, որ նույնիսկ իսլամական աշխարհում են իրան քննադատում:




> Կհիշացնե՞ս, թե Հիսուսը որտեղ էր իր քարոզներում թլփատվելու կոչ անում, օրինակ:


Շնորհակալություն հիշացնելու համար, որ քրիստոնյաների մեծ մասը ամեն ինչա անում Հիսուսին չնմանվելու համար:
Ի դեպ, դա հուդայական ծագում ունեցող կրոնների բնորոշ գիծնա: Ասելա թե սեփական աստծոն նմանվելը ծայրահեղ դեպքերում խստիվ արգելվումա, ավելի փափուկ դեպքերում ուղղակի խուսափվում: Ասելա թե գերակշռող իդեանա ենթարկվելն ու խոնարհվելը, որ թե ուղիղ մեջքով կանգնելը:
Մնացած կրոններում, ինչը հատկանշականա, մարդիկ փորձում են նմանվել սեփական աստվածներին, ու գոնե մասամբ արտապատկերել վերջիններիս:




> Իմ պնդումը հետևյալն էր. ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ կա (որևէ տեսքով, ձևակերպմամբ) N դրույթ տասնաբանյայից, որտեղ N-ը կարող է լինել 1, 2, 3, ..., 10: Այս պնդումը համարժեք է հետևյալին՝ ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ կա առնվազն 1 և առավելագույնը 10 դրույթ տասնաբանյայից: Սրա ժխտումը կլինի՝ ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ չկա ոչ մի դրույթ տասնաբանյայից, կամ, ցանկացած սահմանադրության մեջ կա 10-ից ավել դրույթ տասնաբանյայից: Պնդում եմ, որ իմ ասածը ճիշտ է: (ԲՈՒՀ-ի տրամաբանության դասագիրք անհրաժեշտ չէ, բավական է դպրոցական մաթեմատիկայի դասընթացի՝ ամբողջ թվերով անհավասարությունների մասին ենթաբաժնի իմացություն: )


Ասածս հենց էնա, որ առավելագույնը 10 չի: Ոչ էլ 9,8,7,6 կամ 5ա: Ասելա թե քո տիրույթը էդքանով մեծ չի: Քո մաքսիմումը 4 կամ 3 թվերն են:
Իսկ դե 1≤ x ≤ 4 ու 1≤ x ≤ 10 իրար համարժեք չեն, ինչպես քեզ կասի ցանկացած հինգերորդ դասարանցի: Հետևաբար քո պնդումը կեղծ է` ավելին, ամենահաճախ պատահող տրամաբանական սխալներից է, ինչը քեզ կասի ցանկացած բուհական տրամաբանության դասագիրք` որը քեզ ըստ երևույթի պետք չէ:




> Պարզ է, բայց սա չի հակասում այն փաստին, որ դրույթն արձանագրված է Աստվածաշնչում և ապա՝ սահմանադրության մեջ:


Կրկին տրամաբանական սխալ` ընդ որում էս մեկը տիպիկա կրոնական մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց համար: Եթե Ա երևույթը նախորդում է Բ երևույթին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Բ երևույթը Ա-ի հետևանքա: Տենց օրինակ եթե ես առավոտ ծափ տամ, երեկոյան անձրև գա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ծափ տալը անձրևի պատճառն էր:
Տենց նաև Պատվիրանները չեն հանդիսանում հետագա, այդ թվում ոչ քրիստոնեական երկրների սահմանադրությունների պատճառ` զուտ էն փաստի հիման վրա, որ իրանք շուտ են էղել:




> Սպանիչ հատկություն գիտնականի (իմ կարծիքով նաև հավատացյալի) համար: Դեկարտն ասում էր. « If you would be a real seeker after truth, it is necessary that at least once in your life you doubt, as far as possible, all things»: Իսկ Պողոս առաքյալը՝ «ամեն ինչ քննեցեք, բարին ամուր բռնեք»: Քիչ թե շատ վերաբերելով գիտության ու հավատքի բնագավառներին, զոհաբերում եմ խարիզմաս՝ հանուն ճշմարտության (ըստ Դեկարտի):


Դրա համար թե գիտնականները, թե հավատացյալների որոշակի մասը /բացի որոշ լիդերներից, օրինակ Հիսուսին հավատացող Ջիմ Ջոնսից` որը սեփական քրիստոնեական աղանդը հիմնելուց հետո հրամայեց 900 մարդու ինքնասպանություն գործել, ինչը վերջիններս և արեցին / խարիզմա չունեն:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա բուն խարիզմային` ինքը երևի թե ամենաթանկարժեք մարդկային հատկություններիցա, եթե իրա ձեռը կրակը չնգնել ու պատասխանատու կերպով օգտագործել: Բարեբախտաբար, խարիզմա ձեռք բերելու ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ աղբյուրներ էլ կան, քան ֆանատիկ հավատնա:




> Բողոքականներից շատերը համոզված են, որ Աստված աթոռի վրա մարդու կերպարանքով ասել է՝ «եղիցի լույս» ու լույսը հայտնվել է: Տառացի ընկալման օրինակ: Դու սա՞ ես պահանջում քրիստոնյա հավատացյալից:


Դու կասկածում են աստծո ամենազորությանը? Կասկածում ես, որ իրան բավականա ասել "եղիցի լույս", որ լույս լինի? Կասկածում ես, որ մարդը ստեղծվածա իր կերպարանքով?
Զարմանալիա:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա պահանջելուն` ըստ երևույթի քրիստոնյաների կրոնը իրանցից պիտի պահանջի գոնե տարրական դոգմատների հավատալ, ոչ թե ես: Ես որևէ բանին հավատալու պահանջելու իրավունք չունեմ, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ մարդ, լինի նա քրիստոնյա թե ոչ:




> Ցավոք, վաղուց: Չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ ամսաթիվը նշել, բայց դա եղել է ավելի քան մեկ տարի առաջ:


Ուզում ես ասել, որ չես կարող շաբաթական գոնե մի էրկու ժամ հատկացնել քո կրոնի կարևորագույն ծեսին, ու զբաղվես սեփական հոգու հարցերով? Հուսով եմ գոնե գիտես հաղորդության իմաստը, գիտես, ինչից ես ըստ քո կրոնի հոժար կամքով հրաժարվում: Թե ինչ անբաժան քրիստոնեության մասա Հիսուսի մարմին ուտելը ու արյուն խմելը:
Թե հաղորդությունը ըստ քեզ էդքան էլ կարևոր չի քրիստոնյա լինելու համար, ու իրան հերիքա տարին մեկ տրամադրություն ունենալու դեպքում անել?

Բայց լուրջ, մարդիկ վախտին առյուծների կեր էին գնում, իսկ դու չես կարա կիրակի հելնես եկեղեցի գնաս? Եթե էդքան զբաղված մարդ ես, որ անձնական գործերը դրանից վեր ես դասում` ինչ ասեմ, քո սրբազան իրավունքնա: Բայց հուսով եմ գոնե շատ ժամանակակից "քրիստոյաների" նման չես համարում, որ եկեղեցին մոմ վառելու համարա:

----------


## ars83

> Շնորհակալություն հիշացնելու համար, որ քրիստոնյաների մեծ մասը ամեն ինչա անում Հիսուսին չնմանվելու համար:


Իմ հարցը մնաց անպատասխան:




> Ասածս հենց էնա, որ առավելագույնը 10 չի: Ոչ էլ 9,8,7,6 կամ 5ա: Ասելա թե քո տիրույթը էդքանով մեծ չի: Քո մաքսիմումը 4 կամ 3 թվերն են:
> Իսկ դե 1≤ x ≤ 4 ու 1≤ x ≤ 10 իրար համարժեք չեն, ինչպես քեզ կասի ցանկացած հինգերորդ դասարանցի: Հետևաբար քո պնդումը կեղծ է` ավելին, ամենահաճախ պատահող տրամաբանական սխալներից է, ինչը քեզ կասի ցանկացած բուհական տրամաբանության դասագիրք` որը քեզ ըստ երևույթի պետք չէ:


Լևոն ջան, ցանկացած x, որ բավարարում ա առաջին անհավասարմանը, բավարարում ա նաև երկրորդին: Արի անդրադառնանք x-ի առավելագույն արժեքի փոքր կամ մեծ լինելուն:
1. *Մի սպանիր:* Ակնհայտ է, որ գոյություն ունի առնվազն մեկ սահմանադրություն (կամ օրենսդրական ակտ, որին հղվում է սահմանադրությունը), որ ամրագրում է այս դրույթը:
2. *Մի գողացիր*:
3-4 (վերջին երկու պատվիրանները). *Քո դրացու տունը, անասունը և այլն մի ցանկացիր:*  Սեփականության ու նրա պաշտպանության մասին օրենսդրական ակտեր:
5. *Սուտ վկայություն մի տուր*: Քրեական պատասխանատվություն է նախատեսվում մի շարք օրենքներով սրա համար:
6. *Շաբաթ օրը մի աշխատիր*: Արդեն նշվել է, աշխատանքային նորմատիվները կարգավորող ակտեր:

Ոնց որ թե 4-ը անցանք արդեն: Եթե գումարենք «ոչ ընդօրինակելի պետությունների» օրենքները ամուսնական դավաճանության, հայհոյանքի, ծնողատյացության վերաբերյալ, համարյա մոտենում ենք 10-ին: Մնում ա միաստվածության դրույթը, որը ևս կա որոշ երկրների օրենսդրության մեջ: Առնվազն նշված 6 դրույթները պարունակվում են 1 սահմանադրության (կամ այն իրավական ակտերի, որոնց այն հղվում է) մեջ (օրինակ՝ ՀՀ):
Ստացվում է, որ քո պնդումը կեղծ է: 1≤x≤10-ը ներկայացնում է տեսական մաքսիմումը x-ի արժեքի համար, ես հենց այդ էլ ներկայացրել եմ:




> Կրկին տրամաբանական սխալ` ընդ որում էս մեկը տիպիկա կրոնական մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց համար: Եթե Ա երևույթը նախորդում է Բ երևույթին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Բ երևույթը Ա-ի հետևանքա: Տենց օրինակ եթե ես առավոտ ծափ տամ, երեկոյան անձրև գա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ծափ տալը անձրևի պատճառն էր:


Ես ստիպված եմ ընդգծել այն փաստը, որ դու իմ գրածներին սեփական մտքեր ես ավելացնում ու ներկայացնում որպես իմը: Ես չեմ գրել, որ մեկը մյուսի հետևանքն է: «Ա ապա Բ» նշանակում է, որ Ա-ն նախորդում է Բ-ին ժամանակի մեջ: Այդքանը միայն:




> Դրա համար ... գիտնականները... խարիզմա չունեն:


Նրանք ունեն գիտելիք: Սա առաջնային է (ինձ համար):




> Դու կասկածում են աստծո ամենազորությանը? Կասկածում ես, որ իրան բավականա ասել "եղիցի լույս", որ լույս լինի?


Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ «եղիցի լույս, արև, ցամաք և այլն»-ի տակ ընկած է բարդ, բացատրելի և հասկանալի տիեզերագոյացման ֆիզիկական պրոցես:




> Ուզում ես ասել, որ չես կարող շաբաթական գոնե մի էրկու ժամ հատկացնել քո կրոնի կարևորագույն ծեսին, ու զբաղվես սեփական հոգու հարցերով? Հուսով եմ գոնե գիտես հաղորդության իմաստը, գիտես, ինչից ես ըստ քո կրոնի հոժար կամքով հրաժարվում: Թե ինչ անբաժան քրիստոնեության մասա Հիսուսի մարմին ուտելը ու արյուն խմելը:


Հաղորդությունն ինձ համար սրբազան և շատ կարևոր ակտ է, որին տարբեր պատճառներով (ոչ պարտադիր կապված ժամանակի հետ) ես չեմ կարողացել մասնակցել վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում:

----------

eduard30 (26.02.2011), Freeman (25.02.2011), Moonwalker (25.02.2011), Shah (26.02.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ի՞նչ կա էդքան վիճելու այն հարցի շուրջ, թե 10 պատվիրաններում ընդգրկված նորմերին համանման նորմեր այսօրվա պետությունների իրավական համակարգերում գոյություն ունեն, թե ոչ: Իրավագիտության տեսանկյունից, այո, մովսիսական իրավունքը համարվում է իրավունքի պատմական աղբյուր, իսկ կոնկրետ տասը պատվիրանները՝ հասարակական նորմերի կոդիֆիկացման վաղ օրինակ: Այս ամենը, այնուամենայնիվ չի նշանակում, որ այսօր նմանատիպ նորմեր գոյություն ունեն, որովհետև դրանք ընդգրկված են եղել Աստվածաշնչում, այլ դա նշանակում է, որ հասարակական հարաբերությունների բարդացմանն ու զարգացմանը զուգընթաց նման նորմերը ձևավորվել են օբյեկտիվորեն կամ առաջ է եկել դրանց անհրաժեշտությունը, ինչն էլ հանգեցրել է դրանց ձևական (ֆորմալ) տեսք տալուն: Ընդ որում՝ պետք է նշել, որ էս պարագայում իրավագետը գրեթե անտարբեր է դրանց կրոնական նշանակության, կրոնական տեսքտերի մեջ լինելու նկատմամբ:

Հետո, մեր մեջ ասած՝ որպես օտար իրավունքի ռեցեպցիա՝ Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի երկրների ճնշող մեծամասնության իրավական համակարգի ձևավորման վրա ունեցած իր ազդեցությամբ մովսիսական իրավունքը գլուխը քարն ա տվել բաբելոնական ու առավել ևս հռոմեական իրավունքի դիմաց:

Հա, մի փոքրիկ ճշգրտում էլ: Առավելագույն աշխատաժամանակի մասին դրույթը քիչ ընդհանուր բան ունի «Շաբաթ օրը մի աշխատիր»-ի հետ: Առաջինն ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս էն առավելագույն ժամաքանակը, որը *կարող է պահանջել գործատուն* աշխատողից՝ գտնվելու աշխատանքի մեջ (այդ ժամաքանակի հաշվարկը մասնավոր դեպքերում բարդանում է, եթե օրինակ, անձն աշխատում է մեկից ավելի տեղ): Դրա կողքին սովորաբար նշվում է հանգստի նվազագույն ժամանակահատվածը, որը, օրինակ Հայաստանում, այժմ կազմում է 2 անընդմեջ օր, որոնք բնավ պարտադիր չէ, որ համընկնեն շաբաթ ու կիրակի օրերին: Նման նորմ գոյություն ունի ցանկացած հասարակության մեջ, որտեղ հասարակարգը ստրկատիրականից քիչ ավելի զարգացած է: Եզրակացություն՝ առավելագույն աշխատաժամանակի նորմը ոչ մի կերպ չի բխում «Շաբաթ օրը մի աշխատիր»-ից:

----------

ars83 (01.03.2011), Skeptic (26.02.2011), Yellow Raven (26.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ................
> 
> Լևոն ջան, ցանկացած x, որ բավարարում ա առաջին անհավասարմանը, բավարարում ա նաև երկրորդին: Արի անդրադառնանք x-ի առավելագույն արժեքի փոքր կամ մեծ լինելուն:
> 1. *Մի սպանիր:* Ակնհայտ է, որ գոյություն ունի առնվազն մեկ սահմանադրություն (կամ օրենսդրական ակտ, որին հղվում է սահմանադրությունը), որ ամրագրում է այս դրույթը:
> 2. *Մի գողացիր*:
> 3-4 (վերջին երկու պատվիրանները). *Քո դրացու տունը, անասունը և այլն մի ցանկացիր:*  Սեփականության ու նրա պաշտպանության մասին օրենսդրական ակտեր:
> 5. *Սուտ վկայություն մի տուր*: Քրեական պատասխանատվություն է նախատեսվում մի շարք օրենքներով սրա համար:
> 6. *Շաբաթ օրը մի աշխատիր*: Արդեն նշվել է, աշխատանքային նորմատիվները կարգավորող ակտեր:
> 
> ...


Արս, ինչու՞ ես քեզ տանջում… պատվիրանների ամենակարևոր մասը որևէ առնչություն չունեն կրոնի հետ, իսկ մի մասն անգամ կենդանիների մեջ է գործում… 10 պատվիրանները Մովսեսի գրածն է որպեսցի համայնքը պահի ամբողջական և կառավարելի… այսպիսի օրենսդրական դրույթներ միջագետքում շատ են եղել, սա միակը չի… 

Համմուրապիից վերցված ավելի շատ օրենքներ կան, նշանակում ա իրանց աստվածներն են ճի՞շտ




> Նրանք ունեն գիտելիք: Սա առաջնային է (ինձ համար):


նրանք գիտելիք չունեն, այլ գիտեն գիտելիքի հայթհայթելու ձևը և գտնվում են անընդհատ սովորելու ընթացքի մեջ… գիտելիքն ինքնին ստատիկ է և կարող է հնանալ… սովորելը հարցականի տակ դնելն ու ուսումնասիրելն է էականը… իմաստությունը սրա մեջ ա

----------

Skeptic (05.03.2011)

----------


## ars83

> նրանք գիտելիք չունեն, այլ գիտեն գիտելիքի հայթհայթելու ձևը և գտնվում են անընդհատ սովորելու ընթացքի մեջ… գիտելիքն ինքնին ստատիկ է և կարող է հնանալ… սովորելը հարցականի տակ դնելն ու ուսումնասիրելն է էականը… իմաստությունը սրա մեջ ա


Նույն բանն ենք ասում, ինձ թվում է (տես Դեկարտի՝ վերը բերված խոսքերը): Քո ձևակերպման մեջ գիտելիքը մի ամբողջական բացարձակ հավաքածու է, ակնհայտ է, որ ես դա ի նկատի չունեի, այլ միայն դրա մասը:

----------

Moonwalker (05.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նույն բանն ենք ասում, ինձ թվում է (տես Դեկարտի՝ վերը բերված խոսքերը): Քո ձևակերպման մեջ գիտելիքը մի ամբողջական բացարձակ հավաքածու է, ակնհայտ է, որ ես դա ի նկատի չունեի, այլ միայն դրա մասը:


"ընդ եղեգան փող բոց ելաներ"-ի տակ էլ է ընկած… "թող լինի միշտ արևը"-ի տակ էլ նույն բանն ընկած… կամայականորեն կարելի է ցանկացած գիտական հայտնագործություն կարելի է սղացնել որևէ ավատարանական արտահայտության տակ ու ասել "սա է հիմքը"… չի կարելի 

մի խոսքով, եղիցի լույս ասելով աստղագիտության քննությունը չես հանձնի… ոչ էլ դա քեզ կօգնի քո գիտական գործունեության ու ուսումնասիրությունների մեջ

Տիեզերքի առաջացման առաջարկվող տեսությունները որևէ առնչություն չունեն աստվածաշնչի հետ…

----------


## հովարս

Տասնաբանյան օրենքը ի սկզբբանե դրված էր/է մարդու գենի մեջ Աստծո կողմից, Մովսեսով այն  արթնացվեց: Մի զարմացեք երբ տեսնեք ուրիշ ազգերի մոտ կիրառվող այդ օրեքները:

----------

VisTolog (26.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեման մաքրվել է վիրավորական, ծաղրական և թեմայից դուրս մոտ 40 գրառումներից: Շատ գրառումներ խմբագրվել/ջնջվել են մասամբ:
Հետագա քննարկումների մասնակիցներից ակնկալում եմ փոխադարձ հարգանք ու դիմացինի կրոնական զգացումների հանդեպ գոնե մինիմալ հանդուրժողականություն:*

----------

Jarre (26.05.2011), Monk (26.05.2011)

----------

